# PTM Watch



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047987626526035968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crystal-Clear

get tht bastard .


----------



## YeBeWarned

who ?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048661317622611968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Hamozai say pehlay PTMki aurtoon ko pakro ... (ALLOWED in islam)


----------



## Path-Finder

Visiting his masters as it seems!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048608557330046976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048983819540467712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Looks nothing like MD-quit talking trash


----------



## wali87

Bhai Ganjon se pehlay toh en ghaddaron ko thikanay lagao..


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049360730049396736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Leather strap? Chronograph? Water resistant?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050107357521502209

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050051809606361088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Well most of BLA missing blocks are popping up in south Korea and Europe. Few I have witnessed on their social media pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Path-Finder said:


> Visiting his masters as it seems!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048608557330046976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048983819540467712



Dawar old and new tweets are like Asad Umar lmao


----------



## Path-Finder

Kabira said:


> Dawar old and new tweets are like Asad Umar lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

This should become a sticky thread.Kudos Gents
@Path-Finder @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

@BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050625962738499585

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050625962738499585


A most welcome development.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050674822496182274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050691287723270144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

These people are the actual curse to society. Working at the hands of foreign govts. Good move by govt to finally restore peace and stability in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Once again NGO's are the front for all of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> Once again NGO's are the front for all of this.



This is the implementation of Syrian model using NGOs as cover to disrupt peace. Evil in the name of good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

When liberals cry about NGOs here is a wake up call for them. The famous USAID that has been very popularly working and advertising their great efforts in Pakistan was a major funder behind Soros and he is banned in European countries for his destabilising activities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050544080235651073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050724319150641154

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050827530154971137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050733297129668608


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051409016012898304


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051155529786187778


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051940529343275008


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052251956373159936


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051730290744414208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052226834757124097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052585007070539776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052630416111353856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052844538136424450


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053007873796534272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053054844330803201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053285023464480768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053308034401927175

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053725471450501120
@django 

Hagis is back and with new pashteen love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053725471450501120
> @django
> 
> Hagis is back and with new pashteen love


She is just a washed up old T@rt, who brags about sleeping with handsome ISI agents, I swear I am not making this up, she said this in front of her husband who was sitting in the conference room laughing like a Cheshire cat, "Quisling "Hussain Haqani was moderating the talk and urged her not to embarrass the poor chap , damn I should have bookmarked the link.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> She is just a washed up old T@rt, who brags about sleeping with handsome ISI agents, I swear I am not making this up, she said this in front of her husband who was sitting in the conference room laughing like a Cheshire cat, "Quisling "Hussain Haqani was moderating the talk and urged her not to embarrass the poor chap , damn I should have bookmarked the link.Kudos bro


Hahaha. Do your have link to it? Go on ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> Hahaha. Do your have link to it? Go on ISI


Unfortunately no yaar, though it will be on youtube, Hussain Haqqani was moderating the discussion, BTW it's not the first and only time she has bragged about scoring with Pak studs, a relative of mine was at LUMS and he informed me she was well known for playing "Mrs Robinson", some desperate little tharki must have......yuk,yuk.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder @Zibago @war&peace Hazrat @Zarvan @Mentee @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor @Horus @Burhan Wani 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053345920090288128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053345917884088320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052975465856679936
YET ...................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053000543013089281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053203492582670336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052986783934410753
These shameless swines who project themselves as "cough" "cough" liberals and human rights activists are unashamedly professing their heartfelt condolences for a brute and beast who prided his self on his medieval brutality and ignorance, have these same individuals and their hero "Afrasiab Khattak" uttered a single word of condolence for Shaheed "Manaan Bashir Wani" or all those innocent Kashmiris that are being butchered by Gangadeshi security forces day in day out *"HECK NO"* instead they decide to make a living off castigating the brave and disciplined men of Pak army who are saving their backsides from the tyrannical brutality of the TTP yet not a single word of gratitude to all the Jawans who have made the ultimate sacrifice against the NDS/RAW/TTP alliance....SHAME,SHAME,, SHAME,,,,SHAME on these damn ethno-fascists hiding behind the garb of pseudo-liberalism

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musafir117

Isn’t they darling of Establishment these days?


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> Isn’t they darling of Establishment these days?


Yahodi saajish vs army ki saajish cant tell which sounds more ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> Yahodi saajish vs army ki saajish cant tell which sounds more ridiculous






Ye kis ki sajish hai janab


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> Ye kis ki sajish hai janab


Is motay ki apni manji ult gayi hy Dawar to US bhag gaya isko bachaney wala koi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052933843064369152

They have sunk themselves to this level,,,Bravo Nato

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052970227435225094

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053563435030593536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053565645080662016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054025708266274816


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054290083979890688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054321630799937536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ethno-Fascists.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054034662740422656


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Zalim Pak fouj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054707150193393664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055473229052174337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055524806983118848
ah nice, its pinned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055755342502653952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055759989997010946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055799063147356161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Lucky Breeze said:


> Zalim Pak fouj


DUDE that is the body of firon in a museum!!!


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055564832248881152


----------



## django

Will they comply?????

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055870238326173696


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055769038188658688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056217345616723968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056267732285562888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056492268268457984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056468630513352705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056264196487331840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056525916631900160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056568258478985217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056499793676132352


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056588313447022592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056592737317859328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056612014980763649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056612022614441985

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

GumNaam said:


> DUDE that is the body of firon in a museum!!!


O sorry I didn't know that. Please stop hitting your head in the wall. Your forehead must be swollen.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056986897225076736


----------



## Menace2Society

Look at this prick. Clearly Afghan refugee spreading fake news and propaganda.


----------



## Path-Finder

Menace2Society said:


> Look at this prick. Clearly Afghan refugee spreading fake news and propaganda.
> 
> View attachment 510252


There are a lot of locals saying that afghan refugees were in that jalsa. Another reason to stop afghan refugees from local population and have them in refugee centres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057335295300042753

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057110550369329152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

RangeMaster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057110550369329152


How are pashtuns in afghanistan


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057686996053905408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057687605100363780

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057687628324265986

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059470511275720705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

PTM should be exterminated. They are number one priority. TLP can wait.


----------



## django

This swine needs to understand that Pak army is one of the most disciplined institutions not just in Pakistan but the entire globe.
@Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058138449734258689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059791874884538368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059861367031771136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060117014721847296
what is this a new tact from ptm?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060137006850891776


----------



## Menace2Society

Hang them at the border along with their family members followed by a chemical attack in Kunar and Nuristan. You will have peace for 100 years.


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060116769917018112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060115868447842305


----------



## maximuswarrior

Path-Finder said:


> There are a lot of locals saying that afghan refugees were in that jalsa. Another reason to stop afghan refugees from local population and have them in refugee centres.



This is what we have become. We allow snakes to roam among us. We know for a fact that Afghans are creating trouble by blending in. They challenge our sovereignty, territorial integrity in our land right in our face. Yet we have naive Pakistanis pretending that everything is just fine.

*As soon as you have removed Afghan cancer from Pak soil the rest will become very easy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Bit by bit all is being revealed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060164030936039425


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060396748290605056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060410846789206016


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060493711157673985


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060863348089282560


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061351137335500800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061883423588040704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062384434341707777


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062532849616580608

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

@war&peace @Maarkhoor @Path-Finder @Zibago Hazrat @Zarvan @PakSword 
Kudos to Horus bhai, this ethno-fascist rascal Malalai-Maiwand has finally been blocked.
Team PDF makes another one bite the dust.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062641460095451136

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063075491391922176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063042881034878976
Look at this mofo calling ptm peaceful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063040434153369601

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063117674862002177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @war&peace @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Starlord @Indus Pakistan 
A very thorough article by Dr Moeed Pirzada.
*Manzoor Pashteens PTM: A rights movement or a new regional agenda*

Ahmed Khan, (not his original name) waits in his car behind a long line of other vehicles, for his turn to be checked. He can spot army soldiers with smart tablets putting in CNIC numbers of motorists for verifications. They are probably connected with NADRA records, he thinks. After more than 30 minutes, of increasing frustration, he reaches the point and was asked to get out for a physical body search. He finally managed to cross the check post in about 45 minutes. Ahmed, originally from a rich SWAT landed family and traveling from Islamabad was furious. He was not alone, many others described similar scenes.

This was a few days after a suicide bomber blew himself at Army’s sports unit, in Sharifabad, in Kabal Tehsil of Swat killing 13 soldiers including a Captain. The attack in the first week of February was worst since 2013 and brought back memories of TTP’s reign of terror. It also brought back those check posts that dotted the landscape of SWAT after the army operation of 2009.

Ahmed, the traveler from Islamabad, was not alone, for feeling the way he felt. Hundreds of others soon took to protesting, a tribal Jirga threatened a strike and local MNA, PTI’s firebrand, Murad Saeed, took up the issue in the parliament. Check posts disappeared – replaced in many instances by Aerial Drones that silently hover over the heads.

*Manzoor Pashteen in Swat why?*

On Sunday, 29 April, Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) supporters, lead by Manzoor Pashteen, staged a rally in a Kabal ground attracting almost 5000 people. Local sources describe Pashteen speaking only in Pashto, to a crowd that had less than 500 locals (from within 15 Km radius); he thanked all those who have traveled, on his call, from Kohat, Zhob, Qila Saif Ullah, DI Khan, Swabi, Bannu, South Waziristan and even Quetta. Pashteen’s supporters traveled in at least 270 vehicles, mostly coasters, counted at Dargai check post located near the Dargai fort. Local politicians claimed that they had told the administration to not let outsiders enter Swat (enjoying peace and tourism) in such large numbers from outside but their protests were turned down.
Pashteen and others including Mohsin Dawar spoke about extrajudicial killings, missing persons and mistreatment of Pashtoons in Pakistan. Strong words were uttered against army which itself has a huge component of Pashtoons. Rally was mostly a function of the support it had from Mehmood Khan Achakzai’s “Pakhtoon Khwa Milli Awami Party” (PkMap) whose local leader, Khurshid Kakajee, Senator Usman Kakar and KP President, Mukhtar Yousafzai also addressed the crowds. One day earlier, on Saturday, another large rally was organized, in the Grassy ground (Cricket Stadium) by a local movement which calls itself, “Pakistan Zindabad Movement” supported by local MPA, Abdul Hakim, and Abdu Rahim, leader of the Traders Association Mingora. Local politicians with representation in parliaments of KP and Islamabad see Pashteen’s PTM as trouble makers working on foreign agenda. Local elite vividly remember TTP’s reign of terror and are grateful for peace in Swat, that has brought increasing investments and tourism and are worried that this disruptive political activity in the name of “Rights movement” may drive away tourists that flock Swat and its several adjacent areas in three months of summer starting from June.

*Who is financing PTM?*

A PTM supporter claimed that local elite who organized “Pakistan Zindabad Movement” and its rally are stooges of establishment and Saturday rally was financed. Criticism is valid, since holding political rallies is expensive. But this raises the question: who financed Manzoor Pashteen’s rally and why? This question becomes even more important because its apparent that Pashteen had no local support, in Swat; he brought his followers from far flung areas – as he admitted himself – at great expense. Why? This 27-year old’s grievances – admittedly genuine – are centered on issues inside the war battered South Waziristan, where he belongs to one of the tribes (Mehsud); why is he turning that into a generalized Pashtun victimhood all across the country?

Issues in Swat, as locals point out, are very different from South Waziristan. TTP’s reign of terror, of public executions and floggings, of Khooni Chowk, was quickly routed by Army action in summer of 2009 which saw one of the biggest heliborne operations, through attack helicopters, in recent history, around Peochar, a hill resort near Mingora. Several hundred young Taliban fighters were killed, unaccounted dead bodies kept floating in river Swat – many still counted as “missing” by their families. There were reports, and even unconfirmed videos, of extra-judicial killings especially after some SSG commandos were beheaded by TTP after abductions – but the issue died then in 2009. Army check posts were troublesome to the local population but were gradually removed. Life returned to normal with civilian administration, police, judiciary and investments.

In recent years’ tourists have thronged Swat, with such vengeance that it often creates road blockages. However, Swat Expressway kick started in September 2016, with an estimated capital investment of Rs. 40 billion, is about to be completed; 81 km long, 80 meters wide, the highway will connect areas in Swat with Islamabad-Peshawar motorway and increase connectivity all over as it stretches from M1 motorway to Chakdara; passing through Nowshera, Swabi, Mardan and Malakand. It will reduce the three-hour travel time to just 45 minutes. The road will be 80 meters wide and will reduce a three-hour travel time to just 45 minutes – giving a huge boost to trade and economy in the region all around Swat.

What bothers Swat’s intellectual elite is lack of effective criminal justice system; those who still remember Swat of pre-1969 merger with central legal authority, point out that local western style courts fail to deliver. Under Wali of Swat, a quarter million population spread over 8000 sq. Km area, had access to 32 Tehsil Courts headed by Qazis that provided for swift, inexpensive justice that was rapidly implemented by the state authorities. Currently, an expanded population, two million strong, is being served by 12 police jurisdictions and modern courts that are often marred by inefficiency, lethargy and corruption delaying justice.

Local elites point out that failure of criminal justice system and inability to resolve property and personal disputes is what had created the space for Taliban to enter with their promises of quick justice – and those issues still exist. But all this is very different from the hot molten lava of a wounded Pashtun nationalism which PTM is trying to sell to disaffected communities of Pashtuns wherever they may exist from Waziristan to Lahore to Karachi. Swat has obviously not been a success in this endeavor but its struggle continues and much has to come.

*Pashteen little heard meeting with DG ISPR.*

DG ISPR (Inter Services Public Relations) office located in Pindi, not far from British Era Hotel Flash man, received an unusual call on Feb 8. It was from Manzoor Pashteen’s supporters, then doing a protest in Islamabad, requesting a meeting with DG. A surprised ISPR team – that had heard little of this “Pashteen” questioned: why Pashteen wants to meet DG ISPR? How can ISPR help him? PTM supporters – many of whom had previously met ISPR as part of FATA Youth Jirga- requested that he wants to come and discuss his demands in person and this may lead to the end of their ongoing protest in Islamabad – centered around the arrest of SSP Rao Anwar of Karachi who allegedly killed Naqeeb ullah Mehsud.
Consequently, Pashsten and Mohsin Dawar, along with a total of 15 PTM workers or supporters (including many from SWA, verified through their CNIC cards) met DG ISPR. In a meeting that lasted more than 4 hours, they complained of problems in South Waziristan and presented five demands related to: Arrest of the murderer of Naqeeb Ullah Mehsud, Watan Card & harsh treatment at Check Posts, land mines, missing persons and compensations for loss of property. During this meeting, they were shown videos of development works across FATA and inter-dependent regions of KP (including: SWA, NWA, Khyber Agency, Malakand & Swat) and were connected on phone with Garrison Commanders (GOC) South Waziristan and North Waziristan and meetings were fixed with them. PTM leaders including Mohsin Dawar subsequently had those meetings, by around 15thof February, and text messages of thanks were duly received in ISPR. It was a result of those meetings that Watan Card checking was suspended, check posts were reduced, measures were taken to reduce waiting time at check posts, separate check posts for women were promised and efforts are being done to expedite removal of landmines.
The records of this 4 hours long meeting – and the positions Manzoor Pashteen adopted subsequently – helps us to understand that, 27 year old, Manzoor Pashteen’s movement is less about issues inside South Waziristan and more about shaping a larger agenda – relying upon different changing causes to use them as excuses from time to time. From the first moment, it has been acknowledged, by almost everyone in Pakistan, that these demands are genuine and they make sense and all issues should be addressed step by step. But when, in the third week of April, Corps. Commander Peshawar, Gen. Nazir Butt, commented, while talking to media, that he thinks that demands of PTM are genuine – and he wants a Jirga to meet PTM leaders to resolve these issues – many in the international media and think tanks misconstrued that as a great achievement of PTM protests, or rallies, that they are now being listened – ignoring the basic fact that they were being listened even before.

*Waziristan struggle towards normalcy *

Reality is that overall political and administrative system of Pakistan, a poor developing country, is under tremendous pressure because of its 15-year-old war against terrorism – ever since it decided to side with the US lead war in Afghanistan after 9/11. Pakistan is the only country that has regained its stability and maintained its center of gravity after the developments of 9/11 – it could have also followed the path of Iraq, Syria and Libya.
It is therefore understood that many new challenges have appeared while winning a difficult war. For instance, land mines were not laid by Pakistan Army but were deployed by TTP and its various affiliates to check the mechanized movement of a regular army that moves with armored personnel carriers, trucks jeeps and paraphernalia. Hundreds of soldiers and officers succumbed to these land mines often referred to as IED (Improvised Explosive devices) in media. Maj. Gen. Sanaullah Khan Niazi was a famous case that generated global headlines. Locals, however, point out, that when Army allowed residents of South Waziristan to return, in 2015, it failed its responsibility in fully clearing the areas of these IEDs and several children and adults lost their lives. Army sources assert that removal of land liens is tedious and 100% success is not possible since IED’s drift from actual locations due to rain and winds. But locals have a point and its Army’s responsibility to expedite removal of land mines. Also, the compensations of Rs. 400,000/house for repair or reconstructions offered by federal government through Political Agents (PA) were insufficient – and this needs a better and more generous solution.

Having said this, one cannot ignore the context; normalcy and the local residents are returning to these areas after more than 10 years, thousands have died anonymously in these areas in hundreds of battles and skirmishes; Taliban always took away their dead bodies and buried them on their own and many went on to fight in Afghanistan – so there might not be as many “missing persons” or in custody as being claimed. But all these issues can be addressed professionally one by one – as it happens after the end of protracted wars. Pashteen’s continuing rallies, creating the impression that he is not being heard – despite being in touch with Army establishment on his own request – represent clearly a different set of ambitions. It has also given rise to suspicions that he and his young crowd don’t have a mind of their own but are mere pawns in a larger scheme of things.

Watan Card has also been misrepresented to media or perhaps misunderstood. Official records reveal that Watan Card was initiated to help the Temporarily Displaced Persons (TDPs) after the 2009/10 operations against TTP in the agencies on the request of the locals of South Waziristan who were displaced from heights and were relocated to low lying areas in Tank, Bannu, Laki Marwat and DI Khan and so on. Displaced persons were given money (Rs. 12,500/card/month) food and rations and these locals insisted that cards be issued to them to distinguish those who have voluntarily displaced, to facilitate operations, from those who have been living outside the agency on their own. Later, after 2015, army and FC at their posts started using ‘Watan Card’ as an additional ID card to distinguish locals from those who may come from outside. Though, these cards have been suspended now on PTM’s insistence but it is interesting to point out that most Afghan refugees in these areas have Pakistan’s NIC cards but they don’t have ‘Watan Cards” and this may have led to issues in the area. It is believed by the locals that Afghan refugees constitute a significant support for Mr. Pashteen.

*Pashtun nationalism: Rise and fall?*

Pashtun nationalism in itself is not a new thing. Most areas that today constitute north and north west of Pakistan made the corridor through which Central Asian, Turkish and Persian warriors – and whatever then constituted modernity – entered the vast low lying plains of Indus and headed south and east down towards Lahore or Delhi. For greater part of history, these areas, inhabited by Pashtuns or related tribes, at least up to Indus at Attock, have remained with undefined borders; kingdoms were identified with the cities they held. Afghan rulers of Kabul finally lost Peshawar valley to Sikh rulers of Punjab in earlier 19thcentury. Once Sikhs lost to British, in 1849 – India’s new rulers moving upwards from South – Afghans tried their level best, through war and pleadings, to regain control of Peshawar valley – but lost more territory in every effort. Most of what constitutes today’s Baluchistan was lost by Kabul in last quarter of 19thcentury. This is how Baluchistan has large Pashtun population and Mahmood Khan Achakzai represents a certain sentiment – but mostly misunderstood and against the tides of history. Britain developed a modern commercial enterprise in South of Lahore leading to the rise of large metropolises like Bombay, Calcutta and Madras; areas upwards of Lahore were mostly frontier of the British empire.

By 1870’s Rawalpindi emerged as the largest military garrison in British India; objective was to contain threat from north and north west, present day KP had no name in British minds except calling it: North West Frontier Province (NWFP); a term that irked Pashtun nationalists. After British withdrawal, rulers in Kabul thought of renewing the old claims. Afghanistan objected to Pakistan’s membership of United Nations in 1947/48 and encouraged tribesmen in FATA to rise against Peshawar and Karachi. Tribes guaranteed their freedoms by Jinnah never sided with Kabul. In 1960’s when Sardar Mohmmad Daud became Zahir’ Shah’s Prime Minister he sent troops across the Durand line into Bajaur Agency to stir an insurgency but tribes stood with Pakistan and routed the Afghan forces. Dauod was confronted by another Pashtun, in Pakistan: Ayub Khan.

Field Marshal came down hard against rulers in Kabul, he shut down Afghan transit trade indefinitely creating a crisis for land locked Afghanistan. Issues were somewhat resolved by interventions of Britain and Saudi Arabia but Daud lost his hold on power mostly for this crisis – and had to resign in March 1963; Pakistan only then resumed normal trade routes for Afghanistan, in May 1963. Irrespective of these set backs, NAP (now ANP) of Bacha Khan and later Abul Wali Khan continued feeding on to the dream of a Pakhtunistan; whatever Pakistani establishment did from Karachi or Islamabad it could not suppress the idea. But strange things happen in history. Pakhtunistan died its death in the Afghan war of 1979-87; confronted by the cultural differences of millions of Afghan refugees, now in their midst, the natives of the then NWFP (now KP) realized that they – in their outlook on life – are not the same people. Pakistani Pashtuns had moved on in the process of history deep into Pakistani identity, whereas Afghans due to their own peculiar experiences had moved in a different direction.

*Pashtuns an integral component of Pakistani identity *

Recently a naïve American writer defined Pashtuns as a “suppressed minority in Pakistan”. This is hilarious. Field Marshal Ayub Khan, shaped modern Pakistan from 1955 onwards laying the basis of its industrial structure. Yahya Khan, his successor in power, presided over the end of united Pakistan; Ghulam Ishaq Khan, respected civil servant turned President sacked first PM Benazir Bhutto and then PM Nawaz Sharif and when Nawaz insisted that he will take President along, it was the third member of the troika, Gen. Waheed Kakar, himself a proud Pashtun who fired them both. Gen. Naseerullah Babar, often credited, though erroneously, for the creation of Taliban was a Pashtun who headed Pakistan’s first civilian lead operation against MQM in early 1990’s under Benazir Bhutto.

From Hashim Khan, to Jehangir Khan to Jansher Khan to Younas Khan to Umar Gul to “Boom Boom Afridi” Pashtun faces have defined Pakistani sports; from Capt. Karnal Sher Khan, Nishan-e-Haider, in Kargil, to Gen. Tariq Khan who fought in tribal areas, as IGFC, and headed Pakistan’s first Strike Corps at Mangla, from Ahmed Faraz to Jamal Shah, from ageless Zeba Bakhtiar to unforgettable Marina Khan Pashtuns are an integral, proud and assertive component of Pakistani mosaic. From Army, Airforce, Central Superior Services, Corporate Board Rooms to roadside businesses and from talk shows to film and tv dramas, Pashtuns of all accents are a force inside Pakistan. Imran Khan, the most well-known face of Pakistan across the globe, often not referred to as Pashtun, had his mother from Waziristan and father from Mianwali. And it was the tragedy of Army Public School in December 2014, in Peshawar, that defined the national moment towards action against Taliban changing Pakistani laws and politics.

*Lar O Bar Yo Afghan?*

Is this interlocking embedded identity of “Pakistani Pashtun” now under threat by the antics of Manzoor Pashteen and his mentor Mehmood Khan Achakzai – shouting “Lar o Bar Yo Afghan” (Up and down, we are one Afghan nation; an old ANP era slogan meaning that from up in Afghanistan down in Pakistani territory we are one nation) in rallies and ably supported by US led media and think tanks?
While they may not succeed against the force of history and the strength of Pakistani nationhood, there is much to suggest that something like that is being conceived or promoted under the garb of a “rights movement”. Read Manzoor Pashteen’s twitter handle, connected with his Facebook page, fortunately in Urdu, and you can see that he is far less interested in finding solutions to the local problems and far more interested in inciting strong emotions of victimhood around an ethnicity and thus hate towards perceived aggressors.

But, no record exists of his taking any position against the hundreds of drone strikes that targeted FATA; this is a surprising disconnect, because for most Pashtuns the elephant in the room has been US presence in the region and attacks against Pashtun identity after 9/11. US media and think tank persons have suddenly started to present Pashtuns as an aggrieved helpless minority in Pakistan who are somehow dependent upon PTM to regain their confidence or win rights.

A Kashmiri writer from Srinagar, analyzing the situation, recently wondered if a “Pashtun Spring” is being manufactured; and we know that “Spring Revolutions” originate and evolve less on ground and more on media and cyberspace and sudden interest of publications from New York Times, Washington Post, Foreign Policy to Asia Times Online and many many others points towards systematic efforts to create a “narrative”. BBC Pashto, VOA –Deeva and France 24 all have been overactive – and all are state funded broadcasters. This is being reinforced by plethora of newer western web sites that are all using different words but more or less the same substance, a consistent message moving from different directions to create and reinforce a mental reality. This is further reinforced by teams of activists connected with NGO’s and international media inside Pakistan.

All those, so-called “liberals” inside Pakistan, who had vociferously demanded army action against Islamist or religious Pashtuns and supported drone strikes and “army action” are now shedding crocodile tears for ethnic Pashtuns. So a full-fledged effort is going on to add muscle, fiber and fabric to the narrative of Manzur Pashteen – it had taken Gandhi and Jinnah several years of struggle before getting this kind of attention. A respected US think tanker has even suggested in alarming fashion that Pakistan Army may use force against this movement. This is shocking and, apart from unusual interest, represents a “forward development of narrative” – totally disconnected from ground reality. Analyzing this propaganda, Pakistani authorities should instead be worried that any third force may harm any PTM rally or leader to manufacture a crisis inside and around Pakistan.

*Short term and long term implications of PTM?*

What can PTM achieve in near future? PTI – sounds different from PTM only for one letter- had won in KP, in 2013 elections, riding on a wave of popularity, a kind of definite shift in politics. While widespread stories of ANP/PPP corruption did help, but it was mostly a Pashtun feeling – in a war-torn province hard hit because of post 9/11 events – for Imran Khan who had taken a strident position against US drone strikes. ANP and PPP were seen as pro-American and thus not nationalist enough. Both parties were also hamstrung for being in the government and did not have that free hand to take positon on regional and international issues.

Now PTM, that sounds very similar to PTI (just like TTP sounded similar to TTA; though very different in motivations) is trying to shape a new kind of “wounded Pashtun nationalism”. And it is merely using “localized grievances in South Waziristan” disguised under a “Rights Movement” to create a bigger political capital; if it succeeds it can be in a positon to affect the overall direction of politics before the general elections that are scheduled in end July 2018. PTI having serious prospects of getting around 45-50 seats in Punjab, is now hamstrung and cannot fully identify with a “wounded Pashtun nationalism” – and if it failed to counter the movement, it may suffer in polls in KP. PTM can throw its “political capital” with any player – perhaps decision will lie with Mehmood Achakzai whose main constituency lies in Baluchistan, and had hitherto no serious presence in FATA or KP.

*Long term implications?*

In 2014, Webster Tarpley, a controversial American historian, author and analyst, appearing on Russian TV (RT) – Putin’s nemesis for CNN – argued that while President Obama is talking of special relationship with Pakistan, his agencies are planning to create secessionist movements in Pakistani Baluchistan and FATA – to disrupt the possibility of a new energy corridor that can connect China with the Middle East. (CPEC was little heard then). A bemused, Anchorwoman asked how is it even possible? And Tarpley explained that by agitating Pashtuns living on both sides the Pak-Afghan border and forcing an autonomous area between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Most in Pakistani media and the strategic community had seen that video – thanks to WhatsApp traffic; however, it was dismissed as too ambitious and far too diabolical an accusation against the American friends. Tarpley is believed to be a conspiracy theorist. But then anyone who disagrees with the mainstream US narrative is declared conspiracy theorist – and has a funny post against him in Wikipedia. Tarpley also claimed, several years ago, that US and Israel are encouraging insurgent groups to split Syria in several parts. Today, almost all world, outside the transatlantic mental corridor, can readily understand that US, Israel, and Saudi Arabia tried using insurgent groups to dismantle Syrian state and have failed due to the Putin’s unusually muscular intervention. Tarpley’s forgotten video clip, from RT, is now again in circulation, on WhatsApp, focusing minds from Peshawar to Karachi.

The real solution for grievances in FATA lies in its mainstreaming and the best way forward remains its earlier integration with KP. A govt. The commission headed by Sartaj Aziz, adviser to PM, had submitted a detailed report recommending the same. However, despite having a massive demand from all political parties, FATA members and KP government and support from Army establishment, Nawaz Sharif kept dragging his feet. His argument was that “not without Maulana on board”. So Maulana Fazal ur Rehman and Mehmood Achakzai singlehandedly did not allow FATA merger into KP – thus setting a stage on which now PTM is dancing. And now both Maulana and Achakzai are supporting PTM. Nawaz – whose daughter recently joined PTM bandwagon – had thus not failed Pakistan on one or two counts but on many fronts. But, then this is what happens when someone suited to be a Mayor of Dina or Kamonkey becomes prime minister of a 200 million strong, strategically important, nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063791013842571264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder @war&peace @Zibago @BHarwana @PakSword Hazrat @Zarvan @Dawood Ibrahim 

*PTM: A practical manifestation of 5th-gen warfare against Pakistan*

By Merwah Qureshi

Pakistan has remained the epicenter of the “war on terror”. The war against terrorism has brought bruises and scars to her but the men in Khakis fought the hardcore militants valiantly and helped Pakistan to get up & made her walk on the path of prosperity and development. This success has irked her arch rivals from east and west. In the presence of an unbeatable armed force, her adversaries knew that Pakistan can never be defeated by kinetic warfare so they adopted the non-kinetic approach.

They used their proxies and hybrid war tactics to disrupt Pakistan’s pace towards growth. This time they hit the fault line of Fata and the Pashtun ethnicity. PTM (Pashtun Tahafuz Movement) is a practical manifestation of this 5th generation hybrid warfare which has its roots in anti-state propaganda setting by anti-Pakistan forces.

*Anti state posture of PTM*

PTM is a movement launched by a small group for the rights of people of war-ridden areas. However, what makes PTM suspicious is its anti-Pakistan posture. Using the cards of Pashtun deprivation, the leadership -under the suspicious umbrella of PTM- is actually helping the anti-state forces to nourish a hostile narrative and to inculcate the anti-establishment approach in the minds of the general populace.
PTM has become the tale of a blame game. Its leadership has directly hit the prestigious institutions of state and has explicitly tried to malign the institution which helped the people of Fata to get rid of this menace of terrorism. Moreover, PTM under the agenda of just demands is accusing the state institutions of chaos in the Fata region.

*PTM: A real Pashtun Tahafaz or a conspired Pakistan torn movement?*

PTM is getting social media support and coverage by US-led western and Indo-Afghan media. Some pseudo-liberals and anti-establishment intellectuals with their short-sightedness are fanning the fire by justifying and supporting the anti-state narrative of PTM. Furthermore, some Pashtun ethnic political parties aspiring for Pashtunistan find this PTM forum a perfect ground to realize their dangerous aspirations.
The actual motivation behind this PTM saga resides in the perennial issue of Pashtunistan. The participation of displaced people from Afghanistan and the support of Afghan parliamentarians, President Ashraf Ghani and thousands of Afghan refugees also testify to this approach.
In addition to this, the deputy of TTP’s (Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan) South Waziristan wing Azmat Mehsud has appreciated the PTM leadership and has announced TTP’s support to this movement. It has been observed that on 29th April 2018 during PTM rally in Swat, the picture of Manzoor Pashteen with TTP leader Mullah Fazlullah was on several billboards and roadside banners.
The insult to injury was added when a man -Toor Khan- was barred from waving Pakistan’s flag in PTM rally. All these facts strengthened the approach that PTM is not Pashtun Tahafuz Movement but Pakistan Torn Movement. PTM is nothing but an engineered plan devised by the rival forces to affect Pakistan and to obstruct her growth.

*States prudent approach to solve this fiasco*

Even after the anti-state posture of PTM, the state tried to solve this fiasco prudently by stepping forward towards negotiations and fulfilling their just demands but the top brass of PTM stepped back. The government has even provided the explanation of security checking in the Fata region that owing to the security dilemma in Fata and KP, the state institutions are concerned about the security of these areas. The checking at check posts and other security tasks are for the betterment and safety of the populace of that war-torn area.
The government announced to fulfill the demands of PTM as per constitution but the PTM leadership seems less interested in negotiation. COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa even visited Naqeeb Mehsud’s home. Moreover, the tribal Jirga is trying to approach the PTM leadership but they aren’t in a mood to solve the issue with a healthy dialogue. Here arises the question that what does the PTM leadership actually want? This non-negotiating behavior of PTM makes it appear more suspicious.

*PTM: A tool of hybrid warfare used by anti-Pakistan forces.*

In the light of facts discussed above, it is evident that PTM is a tool of Hybrid warfare used by anti-Pakistan forces to crush Pakistan’s strength and to challenge her existence. Hybrid warfare is the 5th generation non-conventional warfare. In the hybrid warfare, the people are pitched against their own state and people. They are used to revolt against the stable institutions of the state, which then critically affects the national environment and leads towards the humanitarian crises.
This chaotic environment calls for the intervention of external powers. Thus, making the situation perfect for the adversary to sabotage country’s progress and achieve the desired goal. In the recent past many countries -Iraq, Syria, Yemen, and Ukraine-have become the victim of this non-kinetic warfare which left these countries in ruins.
Pakistan’s arch-rivals have designed this plot to malign the most prestigious institution of the state. The rivals are actually paranoid about Pakistan’s speedy growth after the initiative of CPEC and her political and security stability. They are trying to affect Pakistan’s pace by their sponsored scheme of PTM. They-anti-Pakistan forces- used the constructivist approach and raised this PTM issue to hinder the development of Pakistan. They knew that Pakistan cannot be beaten by the kinetic approach so they took refuge in using a non-kinetic approach with the help of hybrid war to make Pakistan another Syria or Iraq.

*Anti-Pakistan forces have struck the wrong chord this time*

This time these anti-Pakistan forces have struck the wrong chord. They have forgotten that Pashtuns have always stood by the side of Pakistan in every difficult situation. They are 24% of the total population and the second largest ethnic community. Pakistan values the sacrifices they have made. Pakistan has always tried to give them their due share. Pashtuns have seen the gruesome effects of war and who knows war devastations better than them? They know that how the Armed forces of Pakistan protected their lives and families.
The enemies should be made aware of the fact that Pashtuns have not forgotten the brutalities of TTP and other militant factions. They know that Baitullah, Hakimullah, and Fazlullah were not transported from Rawalpindi. So if anti-state forces think that they can fool Pashtuns and can buy their loyalties then they are absolutely wrong. Subverting Pashtuns is something next to impossible for their hearts remember how the men in Wardi – while risking their own lives- fought those militants and protected their people.
The aforementioned analysis unveils the underlying politics of this PTM. It is quite evident that PTM, as a movement is a covert plan which involves using Pashtuns as puppets to help the enemies achieve their goals.

*Way forward*

Pakistan’s government is optimistic about the solution to this foreign-funded issue. The top brass knows that this issue can only be solved prudently. The government has not lost wits and aims to solve this looming threat with the help of an experienced, mature and honest state establishment. The state government is trying to bring PTM leadership to the negotiation table. It is the responsibility of people supporting PTM to think maturely and to persuade PTM leadership for a dialogue.
It has become incumbent on Pashtun society as a whole and the elderly tribesmen to stand united in this time of need with their state as they had done in past. Moreover, media awareness campaigns should be led to unveil the hidden realities lying under the name of PTM. The Pashtun society should be made aware of the fact that PTM is actually a conspiracy hatched by the enemies of Pakistan to make Pakistan another Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063851223068098560Every PTM suspect should be made to do what is done in this video. Can’t vouch for authenticity but every PTM suspects should be made to suffer.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064104138051674112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064392319233912832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Need a cool headed response. Time is on our side. Things need to be patched up with the U.S. vis-a-vis Afghanistan. 

The Americans are turning a blind eye to this and not taking Pakistani concerns seriously.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066710867797049344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066708492956942336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064392319233912832


What world is he living in .Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

The hypocrisy is astounding!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067480994033385474

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

django said:


> The hypocrisy is astounding!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067480994033385474



This is hilarious. lmao


----------



## django

TheNoob said:


> This is hilarious. lmao


This swine Khalid Amiri is living in Pak on a govt scholarship, the Pakistani taxpayer has paid for his education yet he excrements where he eats, I would relish to see him get deported back to his Afghoulistan ASAP....One less prominent PTM activist.

@Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068145997577105410

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068525517890965505


----------



## Zulfiqar

django said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068525517890965505



Lolz @ tingaa ka.

I hope they get put down pemanently this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

django said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068525517890965505





Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068145997577105410



Go to "TAG TV" a propaganda channel supported and funded by RAW and MQM London is indirectly involved.. They are planing to combine Altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen and mama Qadeer.

Mohsin dawar and Ali wazir going to meet with someone who belong to this network.

Manzoor pashteen ki Jan khatray mai hai aisa log keh RHA hain. Lakin Aasal mai manzoor pashteen khod mila howa hai or pashtunistan k apny porany khowab per Aamal pera hai....in 3no altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen or Qadeer baloch ka apas mai contact hota rehta hai.

@BHarwana @Arsalan @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is a very solid move which should have been taken long ago. Kick their fvcking teeth in until they beg for mercy. PTM needs to be destroyed, humiliated and destroyed again. We need to make an example out of these pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

shahbaz baig said:


> Go to "TAG TV" a propaganda channel supported and funded by RAW and MQM London is indirectly involved.. They are planing to combine Altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen and mama Qadeer.
> 
> Mohsin dawar and Ali wazir going to meet with someone who belong to this network.
> 
> Manzoor pashteen ki Jan khatray mai hai aisa log keh RHA hain. Lakin Aasal mai manzoor pashteen khod mila howa hai or pashtunistan k apny porany khowab per Aamal pera hai....in 3no altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen or Qadeer baloch ka apas mai contact hota rehta hai.
> 
> @BHarwana @Arsalan @waz


Markhors are onto the swines.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

shahbaz baig said:


> Go to "TAG TV" a propaganda channel supported and funded by RAW and MQM London is indirectly involved.. They are planing to combine Altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen and mama Qadeer.
> 
> Mohsin dawar and Ali wazir going to meet with someone who belong to this network.
> 
> Manzoor pashteen ki Jan khatray mai hai aisa log keh RHA hain. Lakin Aasal mai manzoor pashteen khod mila howa hai or pashtunistan k apny porany khowab per Aamal pera hai....in 3no altaf Hussain, manzoor pashteen or Qadeer baloch ka apas mai contact hota rehta hai.
> 
> @BHarwana @Arsalan @waz



Yes bro I know they were all trying to link up with each other this is not hidden. 

Don't worry every thing will be fine for this country and in the best interests of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070015693884661761


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069953019335401472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070404493047721987


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070812404282482688
I swear pti should answer why they vacated their seats to allow these traitors into power!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070812404282482688
> I swear pti should answer why they vacated their seats to allow these traitors into power!





Most stupid of khan


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071020626989727746


----------



## RescueRanger

The Government of Sindh has banned the entry of Manzoor Ahmad Mehsud (Pashteen) in any district of the province for a period of 90 days, a notification from the Home Department if Sindh says.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

@Path-Finder @Maarkhoor @war&peace @PakSword @BHarwana @Zibago 
These swines have violated the oath they took in parliament.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071662981879160833

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

django said:


> @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor @war&peace @PakSword @BHarwana @Zibago
> These swines have violated the oath they took in parliament.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071662981879160833


These swines needed to be cull down immediately but I doubt...I doubt someone in power wants to use them like MQM was used against PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor @war&peace @PakSword @BHarwana @Zibago
> These swines have violated the oath they took in parliament.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071662981879160833


Bhai you can huff and puff ... but for this grade 20 servant of Pakistani nation





*"Manzoor Pashteen is a wonderful young man"*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Maarkhoor said:


> These swines needed to be cull down immediately but I doubt...I doubt someone in power wants to use them like MQM was used against PPP.





war&peace said:


> Bhai you can huff and puff ... but for this grade 20 servant of Pakistani nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Manzoor Pashteen is a wonderful young man"*​


Rumours are their is friction between Dawar and Pashteen, lets exploit these fissures.Kudos Gents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

django said:


> Rumours are their is friction between Dawar and Pashteen, lets exploit these fissures.Kudos Gents


Yes friction was also present in Afaaq Ahmed and Altaf Toad but they both manage to f@ck up our economic hub.....I want to know who wants to create new MQM against PTI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Maarkhoor said:


> Yes friction was also present in Afaaq Ahmed and Altaf Toad but they both manage to f@ck up our economic hub.....I want to know who wants to create new MQM against PTI?


I think PTI made a mistake by not running a candidate though some folk believe their is a strategy to give these PTM folk a taste of power and see their actual incompetence in governance, not only this Pashteen specifically issued a statement that no PTM member will run for Parliament, power hungry Wazir and Dawar ignored his decree hence the friction.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

django said:


> I think PTI made a mistake by not running a candidate though some folk believe their is a strategy to give these PTM folk a taste of power and see their actual incompetence in governance, not only this Pashteen specifically issued a statement that no PTM member will run for Parliament, power hungry Wazir and Dawar ignored his decree hence the friction.Kudos bhai


I.K is stupid maron (and because of this stance which is true PTI lovers gave me two negative ratting)….He should avoid alliance with PTM and should campaign against them...but power hungry puppy don't want any fight so what he did....bloody seat adjustments....shame on PTI lovers who still follow him like a Prophet nauzo billa….

@Dubious

Modi ka jo yaar hai ghaddar hai ghadar hai aor jo Manzoor Pashteen ka jo hisay daar hai…..woh kiya hai?


----------



## django

Maarkhoor said:


> I.K is stupid maron (and because of this stance which is true PTI lovers gave me two negative ratting)….He should avoid alliance with PTM and should campaign against them...but power hungry puppy don't want any fight so what he did....bloody seat adjustments....shame on PTI lovers who still follow him like a Prophet nauzo billa….
> 
> @Dubious
> 
> Modi ka jo yaar hai ghaddar hai ghadar hai aor jo Manzoor Pashteen ka jo hisay daar hai…..woh kiya hai?


I personally disagreed with this decision of his.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Rumours are their is friction between Dawar and Pashteen, lets exploit these fissures.Kudos Gents


Naah, that's not how the state should act.. Is it a banana state or island country with 200,000 people that becomes hostage to a terrorist group? If they took action against TLP, what is stopping them from taking the similar actions against PTI which has crossed these line on multiple occasion and that too with very limited local support.



django said:


> I personally disagreed with this decision of his.Kudos bhai


It was not IK's decision... It is your establishment, they requested IK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> It was not IK's decision... It is your establishment,* they requested IK*


Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Interesting!


Sir, I did not want to reveal but I had to eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Sir, I did not want to reveal but I had to eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Well ground realites are always different than what we see on social media. One need to realize it. Armed forces aren’t giving their lives to protect people like Pashteen. 
This was just a statment from ISPR, I personally believe. They want the world to understand the fact, Pakistan and it’s armed forces want to have peace talk with pashteen and it would be on records if tomorrow, forces take some severe actions against this rat. 

@django what you say Bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


>


I really don't know what kind of thinking behind the scenes and have the so called thinkers drawn any redlines? because it appears there are no redlines for PTM. 
TLP's one guy only once threatened the individuals and PTM threatens the state and its institutions on routine basis and nothing happens... so should we conclude that individuals are important and higher than the state?



Moonlight said:


> Well ground realites are always different than what we see on social media. One need to realize it. Armed forces aren’t giving their lives to protect people like Pashteen.
> This was just a statment from ISPR, I personally believe. They want the world to understand the fact, Pakistan and it’s armed forces want to have peace talk with pashteen and it would be on records if tomorrow, forces take some severe actions against this rat.
> 
> @django what you say Bhai?


If you are a sovereign state, you don't look for an approval/pleasure and disapproval/disaproval of the powers that act against your national interests.


----------



## Moonlight

war&peace said:


> I really don't know what kind of thinking behind the scenes and have the so called thinkers drawn any redlines? because it appears there are no redlines for PTM.
> TLP's one guy only once threatened the individuals and PTM threatens the state and its institutions on routine basis and nothing happens... so should we conclude that individuals are important and higher than the state?
> 
> 
> If you are a sovereign state, you don't look for an approval/pleasure and disapproval/disaproval of the powers that act against your national interests.



War&Peace, it depends on what kind of time period we are living in. Pakistan’s
image needs to be repainted with our brush now and for that we have to take some decisions that we honestly don’t want to but that’s the requirements of the situations and time we are going through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Moonlight said:


> War&Peace, it depends on what kind of time period we are living in. Pakistan’s
> image needs to be repainted with our brush now and for that we have to take some decisions that we honestly don’t want to but that’s the requirements of the situations and time we are going through.


Actually this is exactly the time when we need actions in the interest of the nation and not shy away because of some perception. No one has the right to abuse the state and talk against the institution. Look at China, Turkey.. regardless of what the world says, both are taking actions in their national interests without giving a hoot to what international community says.


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Well ground realites are always different than what we see on social media. One need to realize it. Armed forces aren’t giving their lives to protect people like Pashteen.
> This was just a statment from ISPR, I personally believe. *They want the world to understand the fact, Pakistan and it’s armed forces want to have peace talk with pashteen and it would be on records if tomorrow, forces take some severe actions against this rat. *
> 
> @django what you say Bhai?


I totally concur, they (Pak army) did not want this clown to become the "Burhan Wani" of "ethno-fascism" which is what Manzoor and his ilk represent, initially the thought was that this movement will just fizzle out yet their crowds started to get larger and larger however PTMs own foolishness led to a dilution of its following when they started to spew hatred against Pak army (Wazir called for death to Pakistani soldiers) and not too mention their treatment of the Pak flag, when the military offered to negotiate with them over several of their demands they declined to turn up and kept on moving the goalpost further and further as they had no interest in any resolution yet Pak army has increased efforts to eradicate the anti-personnel mines problem and has cut down on security checkpoints which are now handled by Pashto speaking frontier corps personnel, these action by the military have further eroded PTMs popularity, I firmly believe it is just a toothless tiger despite having two members in Parliament who are not engaged in any effort of governance but only spewing venom against the state, their lack of performance has exposed them to their electorate and next time round their hopes of being elected have severely diminished...that is if they are around for next time.Kudos Moonlight
BTW for their to be effective action against this PTM mob, both the civilian and military branches of govt have to be on the SAME page. Gen Bajwa will not order a raid on Dawar and Wazir unless PM Khan addresses the nation as he did in regards to the TLP mischief makers, just like the TLP , PTM too is calling for insurrection against the state and military so the onus is on PM Khan to address these matters urgently as he has been very quiet on this issue, in fact he has stated in the past that they have legitimate grievances, I have always disagreed with him o this issue, it is essential PM Khan plays his part.



war&peace said:


> If you are a sovereign state, you don't look for an approval/pleasure and disapproval/disaproval of the powers that act against your national interests.


I agree with @Moonlight it is not just a zero sum game, we to take all potential scenarios into account before we act, if our fiscal and external issues were fine then by all means grab these miscreants by the scruff of their neck however they are far from ideal and we need to handle the matter delicately and methodically just as in the case of TLP when foreign agencies were wishing PM Imran Khan implements the strategy of Bashar Al Assad against those TLP goons, this would have led to a colossal bloodbath, instead the situation was allowed to calm and Rizvi and his cronies were swiftly apprehended and are today no where to be seen.Kudos Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> I totally concur, they (Pak army) did not want this clown to become the "Burhan Wani" of "ethno-fascism" which is what Manzoor and his ilk represent, initially the thought was that this movement will just fizzle out yet their crowds started to get larger and larger however PTMs own foolishness led to a dilution of its following when they started to spew hatred against Pak army (Wazir called for death to Pakistani soldiers) and not too mention their treatment of the Pak flag, when the military offered to negotiate with them over several of their demands they declined to turn up and kept on moving the goalpost further and further as they had no interest in any resolution yet Pak army has increased efforts to eradicate the anti-personnel mines problem and has cut down on security checkpoints which are now handled by Pashto speaking frontier corps personnel, these action by the military have further eroded PTMs popularity, I firmly believe it is just a toothless tiger despite having two members in Parliament who are not engaged in any effort of governance but only spewing venom against the state, their lack of performance has exposed them to their electorate and next time round their hopes of being elected have severely diminished...that is if they are around for next time.Kudos Moonlight
> 
> I agree with @Moonlight it is not just a zero sum game, we to take all potential scenarios into account before we act, if our fiscal and external issues were fine then by all means grab these miscreants by the scruff of their neck however they are far from ideal and we need to handle the matter delicately and methodically just as in the case of TLP when foreign agencies were wishing PM Imran Khan implements the strategy of Bashar Al Assad against those TLP goons, this would have led to a colossal bloodbath, instead the situation was allowed to calm and Rizvi and his cronies were swiftly apprehended and are today no where to be seen.Kudos Sir


Let's agree to totally disagree since I've refuted this double standard multiple times.. there is no sense in repeating the same words again and again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

war&peace said:


> I really don't know what kind of thinking behind the scenes and have the so called thinkers drawn any redlines? because it appears there are no redlines for PTM.
> TLP's one guy only once threatened the individuals and PTM threatens the state and its institutions on routine basis and nothing happens... so should we conclude that individuals are important and higher than the state?
> 
> 
> If you are a sovereign state, you don't look for an approval/pleasure and disapproval/disaproval of the powers that act against your national interests.



It is not the job of armed forces to arrest pashteen but the job of civil govt to take action against them. If army goes in they will be blamed for war against democracy. PTI needs to give a silence call to few human rights loving elements with in it and take down ptm like they did with TLP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

BHarwana said:


> It is not the job of armed forces to arrest pashteen but the job of civil govt to take action against them. If army goes in they will be blamed for war against democracy. PTI needs to give a silence call to few human rights loving elements with in it and take down ptm like they did with TLP.


As long as, military establishment is backing Manzoor Pashteen, govt won't take any action against them because the govt thinks that the army understands the situation in that region better.


----------



## BHarwana

war&peace said:


> As long as, military establishment is backing Manzoor Pashteen, govt won't take any action against them because the govt thinks that the army understands the situation in that region better.



Military and establishment is not backing it but ppp pmln and few so called human rights voices in PTI back them. 
In recent DG ISPR sent a clear message to them to not to cross their limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

BHarwana said:


> Military and establishment is not backing it but ppp pmln and few so called human rights voices in PTI back them.
> In recent DG ISPR sent a clear message to them to not to cross their limits.


lolzzz..and they crossed the limit  again and again because they know nothing will happen


----------



## BHarwana

war&peace said:


> lolzzz..and they crossed the limit  again and again because they know nothing will happen



Yep sadly govt is not taking any action against them and giving them a free hand.

It is not army's job to crack down on political elements.


----------



## war&peace

BHarwana said:


> Yep sadly govt is not taking any action against them and giving them a free hand.
> 
> It is not army's job to crack down on political elements.


if so then why DG ISPR gave a statement..they are not political elements so stop BS.. they are terrorists supported by NDS, RAW and CIA. Our establishment is trying to make them a political force and that's gave them two seats in FATA.


----------



## BHarwana

war&peace said:


> if so then why DG ISPR gave a statement..they are not political elements so stop BS.. they are terrorists supported by NDS, RAW and CIA. Our establishment is trying to make them a political force and that's gave them two seats in FATA.




I think these tweets tell a lot who is actually supporting PTM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071219708005888000


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071686678719463424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Let's agree to totally disagree since I've refuted this double standard multiple times.. there is no sense in repeating the same words again and again..


For their to be a raid on Wazir and Dawar, PM Khan needs to go on PTV and address the nation ( the way he did with TLP) and categorically state that these men are traitors who are calling for insurrection against the state unless this happens the military will most likely not take these men in too custody as this will look bad for both the PTI and the military and show a lot of incohesion og govt.....Unless their are unknown facts to us (do bear in mind both TLP and PTM will have been heavily infiltrated by ISI) then this should be the next step forward.Kudos bhai


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> For their to be a raid on Wazir and Dawar, PM Khan needs to go on PTV and address the nation ( the way he did with TLP) and categorically state that these men are traitors who are calling for insurrection against the state unless this happens the military will most likely not take these men in too custody as this will look bad for both the PTI and the military and show a lot of incohesion og govt.....Unless their are unknown facts to us (do bear in mind both TLP and PTM will have been heavily infiltrated by ISI) then this should be the next step forward.Kudos bhai


He won't hesitate in doing so if the establishment is ready and gives him a green signal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> He won't hesitate in doing so if the establishment is ready and gives him a green signal.


In the past he has stated they have legitimate grievances, I have always been against his decision to not field PTI candidates against Dawar/Wazir ( though some say their was reasoning behind this which i disagree with), we will have to wait and see, perhaps their is an known that is unknown to us civilians, but one thing is certain for action prerequisite has to be for PM to address nation on PTV, for if not those Pashtuns on the fence in regards to PTM may become more inclined towards them if military launches any raid to apprehend PTM leadership TLP style.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> In the past he has stated they have legitimate grievances, I have always been against his decision to not field PTI candidates against Dawar/Wazir ( though some say their was reasoning behind this which i disagree with), we will have to wait and see, perhaps their is an known that is unknown to us civilians, but one thing is certain for action prerequisite has to be for PM to address nation on PTV, for if not those Pashtuns on the fence in regards to PTM may become more inclined towards them if military launches any raid to apprehend PTM leadership TLP style.Kudos bhai


He used to say the same about TTP before APS massacre but the operation was carried out against them without any speech by the PM and


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> He used to say the same about TTP before APS massacre but the operation was carried out against them without any speech by the PM and


After APS the entire nation was galvanized against TTP even the likes of ultra-liberal swines like Hoodbhoy were calling for military action against them,,,,for this to succeed PM has to give speech on PTV to get even those on the fence behind any action,,,,but as always in the murky world of intelligence their are things we know we know and things we know we do not know.Kudos Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

As long as PTM is not doing any violence we should not take any strict action against their leaders it will make them more popular .. 
This situation needs to be handled very carefully , army and intelligence agencies are keeping a sharp eye on ptm and their contacts and when time comes for action all these things will be used against them and so the operation will be justified .


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> After APS the entire nation was galvanized against TTP even the likes of ultra-liberal swines like Hoodbhoy were calling for military action against them,,,,for this to succeed PM has to give speech on PTV to get even those on the fence behind any action,,,,but as always in the murky world of intelligence their are things we know we know and things we know we do not know.Kudos Sir


Sir, If the military wants, they can take PM into confidence and he will support them. Support for PTM is negligible and we should not be so scared of a bunch of sellout liberals.



django said:


> After APS the entire nation was galvanized against TTP even the likes of ultra-liberal swines like Hoodbhoy were calling for military action against them,,,,for this to succeed PM has to give speech on PTV to get even those on the fence behind any action,,,,but as always in the murky world of intelligence their are things we know we know and things we know we do not know.Kudos Sir


We both want peace in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> We both want peace in Pakistan


----------



## Rafi

They get less than a thousand people to come to their shindigs. 

It is dying a natural death. We should let it. To paraphrase good ol' Will "they are all, sound and fury, signifying nothing".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072174029736476677

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072138314436800515

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071064845523525633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ali Wazir =Just A Pathetic, Bitter Ethno-Fascist Hot Air Gas Bag.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071793773473136640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071141317470769153


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072873979113865216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

I wonder if somewhere malaluan yousafzai and pisteen movement will join hands! it can happen and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ali Tariq

*Manzoor Pashteen warned by PTI leadership to surrender for an embrace
13 Dec, 2018*







ISLAMABAD – State Minister for Interior Shehryar Afridi has asked PTM leader Manzoor Pashteen to surrender if he wants to be embraced.

Afridi on Wednesday said that no compromise will be made on the national security matters.

Addressing the International Students Convention at Pak-China Friendship Center, the minister clarified that anti-state activities were not to be tolerated at any cost.

Shehryar mentioned that he will embrace Pashtun Tahaffuz Movement (PTM) leader Manzoor Pashteen , if he surrenders and enters national mainstream.

He also said that the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government has adopted zero tolerance policy against extremism and anti-state activities. “Pakistan will never compromise on national security and anti-Pakistan forces are trying to misguide the youth,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073233885369118720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Manzoor, Ali and Mohsin eat your hearts out

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073247984798838789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073222329705091073


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073531333312425984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073615315966275585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Path-Finder Where the hell are Dawar, Wazir , Ismat Raza Shahjahan and clown prince Afrasiab Khattak??????????

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073646154607280128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Path-Finder Where the hell are Dawar, Wazir , Ismat Raza Shahjahan and clown prince Afrasiab Khattak??????????
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073646154607280128


Just this week over 100 pashtuns have been indiscriminately murdered by joint afnazi and ptm father US. This shows the real face of those who are going to protect tahufaz of pashtuns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074295175172816896
These dallay are overstepped the mark all the f#cking time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Moonlight @war&peace @Path-Finder @BHarwana @Zibago 
Just when you thought they could not get any lower!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074260682466582528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074372342401384450

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Moonlight @war&peace @Path-Finder @BHarwana @Zibago
> Just when you thought they could not get any lower!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074260682466582528
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074372342401384450


Sir this disease is spreading.. I have no complaints against PTM rather the govt + establishment that has opted to turn a blind eye on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Sir this disease is spreading.. I have no complaints against PTM rather the govt + establishment that has opted to turn a blind eye on them.


I agree.

I suspect now we are going to see Sardar Gohar Zaman lead a HTM....When is this crap going to end.Been predicting this for ages.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> I agree.
> 
> I suspect now we are going to see Sardar Gohar Zaman lead a HTM....When is this crap going to end.Been predicting this for ages.Kudos bhai


Sir, the same shitty games is being played by our establishment as it has always played like MQM, PMLn, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Sir, the same shitty games is being played by our establishment as it has always played like MQM, PMLn, etc.


Sir one can certainly be forgiven for arriving at this conclusion, let us hope this is an inaccurate assessment.Kudos bhai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074314660998979584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Sir one can certainly be forgiven for arriving at this conclusion, let us hope this is an inaccurate assessment.Kudos bhai


Well I didn't say that out of pleasure rather out of haplessness I observe on part of the state acting against them. If they could take TLP to the task, I'm pretty sure..they can take an action against PTM as well but they are waiting for it to grow stronger and thus cause a considerable damage to the country. I would be really glad if my assessment is proven wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Well I didn't say that out of pleasure rather out of haplessness I observe on part of the state acting against them. If they could take TLP to the task, I'm pretty sure..they can take an action against PTM as well but they are waiting for it to grow stronger and thus cause a considerable damage to the country. I would be really glad if my assessment is proven wrong


I totally understand your position, no need to clarify .Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> I totally understand your position, no need to clarify .Kudos bhai


Sir, I know a few things. PTM was given these seats in NA by the establishment regardless of whatever the reason behind it. And the wonderful young man statement on records. And then we have seen PTM become really unpopular but kept alive by someone higher up..for reasons unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@war&peace relax bro. PTM is being taken down and it is not as big issue as you think. They are almost near their end. There are many things that need to be taken care of before taking down such elements. Sometimes a prolonged strategy is needed. Look around you in recent days what has happened. VOAURDU is gone and in sometime another will be hit. If you do a sudden crack down things get messy but a systematic approach is needed patience is how you take such elements down. If you take out their leadership the organisation gets divided into multiple smaller elements which are even harder to track and fall in hands of multiple external elements. Currently they are centralised but it will become a mess if such elements get decentralized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

BHarwana said:


> @war&peace relax bro. PTM is being taken down and it is not as big issue as you think. They are almost near their end. There are many things that need to be taken care of before taking down such elements. Sometimes a prolonged strategy is needed. Look around you in recent days what has happened. VOAURDU is gone and in sometime another will be hit. If you do a sudden crack down things get messy but a systematic approach is needed patience is how you take such elements down. If you take out their leadership the organisation gets divided into multiple smaller elements which are even harder to track and fall in hands of multiple external elements. Currently they are centralised but it will become a mess if such elements get decentralized.


Well, give me a time-frame..2, 4, 6..12 months ? and then we can discuss it again. I pretty fed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

war&peace said:


> Well, give me a time-frame..2, 4, 6..12 months ? and then we can discuss it again. I pretty fed up.



It will take more time. A year or 2. But they will be contained. They have been stopped in many places about which you don't even hear about.


----------



## HRK

war&peace said:


> PTM was given these seats in NA by the establishment regardless of whatever the reason behind it.


The reason was simple at that time (and even today) as an STATE we were pursuing the policy of integration of alienated and disgruntled segments of the society to the national fold, this policy is a logical outcome of the conditions and sufferings which Pakistan as an state and different elements of its nation faced over the period.

This policy has shown results in Baluchistan, Punjab, Karachi even in KPK and FATA, PTM is just a minority segment of the society and politics of KPK just because of them we could not change the entire policy overnight.

Now we all sharing the same concern about the PTM as it seems they have wasted the given opportunity _so they may soon face the same fate as of TLP or MQM_

We after the independence as an STATE for the first time have realised that inequality, political and social injustice would certainly end our survival in the future, so TLP and PTM, MQM type political factors or TTP, BLA/BLF type hardcore terrorist will eventually lose their grounds with the passage of time IF we start addressing the real concerns of common man regarding the economy and peace in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Path-Finder This swine "Khalid Amiri" hypocrisy is astounding, he condemns Tajik Afghans for seeking equal rights yet emphatically promotes PTM and ethno-fascism in Pakistan, the swine should be deported back to Afghoulistan ASAP.Kudos bhai

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072137511374336000
Ufffff hypocrisy alert.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072173279283175424
And to think the Pakistani taxpayer paid for this swines scholarship/education makes my blood boil!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

HRK said:


> The reason was simple at that (and even today) as an STATE we were pursuing the policy of integration of alienated and disgruntled segments of the society to the national fold, this policy is a logical outcome of the conditions and sufferings which Pakistan as an state and different elements of its nation faced over the period.
> 
> This policy has shown results in Baluchistan, Punjab, Karachi even in KPK and FATA, PTM is just a minority segment of the society and politics of KPK just because of them we could not change the entire policy overnight.
> 
> Now we all sharing the same concern about the PTM as it seems they have wasted the given opportunity _so they may soon face the same fate as of TLP or MQM_
> 
> We after the independence as an STATE for the first time have realised that inequality, political and social injustice would certainly end our survival in the future, so TLP and PTM, MQM type political factors or TTP, BLA/BLF type hardcore terrorist will eventually lose their grounds with the passage of time IF we start addressing the real concerns of common man regarding the economy and peace in the country.


Excellent if the top leadership is realising this. I want it earlier than tomorrow but let's give them some time to take an action but "some time" cannot be forever.. a few months at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

HRK said:


> The reason was simple at that time (and even today) as an STATE we were pursuing the policy of integration of alienated and disgruntled segments of the society to the national fold, this policy is a logical outcome of the conditions and sufferings which Pakistan as an state and different elements of its nation faced over the period.
> 
> This policy has shown results in Baluchistan, Punjab, Karachi even in KPK and FATA, PTM is just a minority segment of the society and politics of KPK just because of them we could not change the entire policy overnight.
> 
> Now we all sharing the same concern about the PTM as it seems they have wasted the given opportunity _so they may soon face the same fate as of TLP or MQM_
> 
> We after the independence as an STATE for the first time have realised that inequality, political and social injustice would certainly end our survival in the future, so TLP and PTM, MQM type political factors or TTP, BLA/BLF type hardcore terrorist will eventually lose their grounds with the passage of time IF we start addressing the real concerns of common man regarding the economy and peace in the country.



There is a reason why non of us are incharge of decision making. We disagree with their methods but there is a reasonable madness in their methods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Path-Finder @Zibago 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074723702330273792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074855663476432896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

PTI stupidly gifted 2 MNA seats of FATA to PTM by not contesting their candidate. Now PML-N and PPP are asking them to partner them against PTI. Good lesson for PTI stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075303229792116736
allowing these dallay to stand in elections is unforgivable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076450595488309248


----------



## koolio

Salza said:


> PTI stupidly gifted 2 MNA seats of FATA to PTM by not contesting their candidate. Now PML-N and PPP are asking them to partner them against PTI. Good lesson for PTI stupidity.



IK probably thought they were misguided folks and will change for good, but they are enemies of the state, hopefully they will be treated on the same lines as TLP, otherwise these dirty snakes will cause too many problems for GOP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076467901425766400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

The dangers of foreign NGO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077936910788628480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Path-Finder What happened to Farzana Shah twitter feed????? It seems twitter has gone to social media war with Pro-Pak activists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Path-Finder What happened to Farzana Shah twitter feed????? It seems twitter has gone to social media war with Pro-Pak activists


no idea, there are many other twitter accounts being struck down and hyped anti state propaganda wave is about to hit us I can predict that much. I guess 17 years wasn't a lesson enough for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> no idea, there are many other twitter accounts being struck down and hyped anti state propaganda wave is about to hit us I can predict that much. I guess 17 years wasn't a lesson enough for them.


With some of the folk we have in Parliament honestly who needs enemies.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

Path-Finder said:


> The dangers of foreign NGO.



Please don't quote farhan virk. It makes you (and Pakistanis) look stupid.

Farzana Shah's twitter acct is just fine.



BHarwana said:


> @war&peace relax bro. PTM is being taken down and it is not as big issue as you think. They are almost near their end. There are many things that need to be taken care of before taking down such elements. Sometimes a prolonged strategy is needed. Look around you in recent days what has happened. VOAURDU is gone and in sometime another will be hit. If you do a sudden crack down things get messy but a systematic approach is needed patience is how you take such elements down. If you take out their leadership the organisation gets divided into multiple smaller elements which are even harder to track and fall in hands of multiple external elements. Currently they are centralised but it will become a mess if such elements get decentralized.



That's the talk of lazy losers. By saying that one needs patience and other garbage you're giving a failed movement air and exposure it doesn't deserve or has on the ground. One needs to stop apologizing for the incompetence seen from the vaunted establishment. Are they really afraid of a couple communists with lose screws?



HRK said:


> The reason was simple at that time (and even today) as an STATE we were pursuing the policy of integration of alienated and disgruntled segments of the society to the national fold, this policy is a logical outcome of the conditions and sufferings which Pakistan as an state and different elements of its nation faced over the period.
> 
> This policy has shown results in Baluchistan, Punjab, Karachi even in KPK and FATA, PTM is just a minority segment of the society and politics of KPK just because of them we could not change the entire policy overnight.
> 
> Now we all sharing the same concern about the PTM as it seems they have wasted the given opportunity _so they may soon face the same fate as of TLP or MQM_
> 
> We after the independence as an STATE for the first time have realised that inequality, political and social injustice would certainly end our survival in the future, so TLP and PTM, MQM type political factors or TTP, BLA/BLF type hardcore terrorist will eventually lose their grounds with the *passage of time* IF *we start addressing the real concerns of common man regarding the economy and peace in the country*.



That's a rather long-winded post that whitewashes the incompetence of the establishment and its soft approach in handling the hybrid-war they say has been imposed on Pakistan. The highlighted part is just mind boggling to read and betrays a complete lack of understanding of peace and terror. Have you internalized what the foreign-ngos shout from the rooftops? It's what external enemies WANT you to think and do. Waste time - which Pak (or any other state) doesn't have - while sounding all intellectual. Terrorists don't all of the sudden create, fund, and act by themselves because a kg of rice costs a 100. Appeasement hasn't worked, and won't work in the future.


----------



## HRK

pzfz said:


> Appeasement hasn't worked, and won't work in the future.


actually appeasement and addressing real issues are two different things in my post the part you highlighted has two catching words COMMON MEN and REAL CONCERNS not the appeasement of some elite as we usually witness


----------



## Sully3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083063308289232897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sully3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083063308289232897


Zardari is such a sart bastard
a Pashton was killed in Karachi in a fake police encounter and suddenly this became a fault of the Pakistan army and Pakistan and turned into anti army anti Pakistan movement and Afghan government that is known to be racist and persecutes its own Afghan Pashtons.. suddenly became too concerned and empathetic towards this Manzoor guy because he barks on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083477653770915840


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084543889313132545


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084563329312612353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084543889313132545


Where TF is this happening? The all look kabali and no pakistani pakhtoon wears that kind of clothing. We like our collars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076450595488309248



She has a great wrack ! 

I mean, really squeeze worthy bags of love !


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Where TF is this happening? The all look kabali and no pakistani pakhtoon wears that kind of clothing. We like our collars


Asia cup match in Dubai probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Apnay bachay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084834902271512577


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084834902271512577


----------



## pzfz

HRK said:


> actually appeasement and addressing real issues are two different things in my post the part you highlighted has two catching words COMMON MEN and REAL CONCERNS not the appeasement of some elite as we usually witness



I'm afraid addressing the 'real issues' is appeasement when you can't even deal with an obvious outnout propaganda circus. Yet the establishment and its apologists are talking out common mean and the elite. Where's the connection?

Just admit that there's no plan for these 'apnay bachay'. The establishment is the one that gave them air by inviting them for tea and biscuits. Ghafoora and Bajwa are as incompetent in dealing with subversive elements as they are at strategic communications. They are unfit to the deal with 5th generation warfare and its about time Pakistanis starting calling them out for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085026821127749632Translation: we defeated Halgu khan and Britain and we will defeat Pakistan easily


----------



## HRK

pzfz said:


> I'm afraid addressing the 'real issues' is appeasement when you can't even deal with an obvious outnout propaganda circus.


in this case of PTM timely disposal of Roa Anwar case was the real issue and the current propaganda circus was initiated on this basis, but now forceful subversion of PTM will not only prove them right (same story of MQM in 92 onward) but would give birth to 100 other real issues to initiates many more propaganda circus

and to respond 5gen warfare not a single institute but a whole nation have to react....


----------



## Abu Zarrar

HRK said:


> in this case of PTM timely disposal of Roa Anwar case was the real issue and the current propaganda circus was initiated on this basis, but now forceful subversion of PTM will not only prove them right (same story of MQM in 92 onward) but would give birth to 100 other real issues to initiates many more propaganda circus
> 
> and to respond 5gen warfare not a single institute but a whole nation have to react....


bro why its taking so long to punish Rao Anwer if he is guilty


----------



## HRK

Abu Zarrar said:


> bro why its taking so long to punish Rao Anwer if he is guilty


Because he is Rao Anwar and backed by Asif Ali Zardari 
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/281918-rao-anwar-is-a-brave-child-zardari


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> in this case of PTM timely disposal of Roa Anwar case was the real issue and the current propaganda circus was initiated on this basis, but now forceful subversion of PTM will not only prove them right (same story of MQM in 92 onward) but would give birth to 100 other real issues to initiates many more propaganda circus
> 
> and to respond 5gen warfare not a single institute but a whole nation have to react....



I agree with @pzfz this policy of appeasement is not working with this movement. It is now time we face it head on instead of ignoring it. Let's not do the same mistake we did with TTP in its early days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

HRK said:


> Because he is Rao Anwar and backed by Asif Ali Zardari
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/281918-rao-anwar-is-a-brave-child-zardari


you mean AZ is more powerful then the state ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Areesh said:


> I agree with @pzfz this policy of appeasement is not working with this movement. It is now time we face it head on instead of ignoring it. Let's not do the same mistake we did with TTP in its early days.


we all can agree to disagree .... but what I said was clear (quoted below)


HRK said:


> We after the independence as an STATE for the first time have realised that inequality, political and social injustice would certainly end our survival in the future, so TLP and PTM, MQM type political factors or TTP, BLA/BLF type hardcore terrorist will eventually lose their grounds with the passage of time *IF we start addressing the real concerns of common man regarding the economy and peace in the country.*


I don't know from where the debate of policy of appeasement came In fact what I said about it is this


HRK said:


> actually appeasement and addressing real issues are two different things in my post the part you highlighted has two catching words COMMON MEN and REAL CONCERNS *not the appeasement of some elite as we usually witness*





Abu Zarrar said:


> you mean AZ is more powerful then the state ?


he is powerful enough to influence the system and segments of different state institutions


----------



## pzfz

HRK said:


> in this case of PTM timely disposal of Roa Anwar case was the real issue and the current propaganda circus was initiated on this basis, but now forceful subversion of PTM will not only prove them right (same story of MQM in 92 onward) but would give birth to 100 other real issues to initiates many more propaganda circus
> 
> and to respond 5gen warfare not a single institute but a whole nation have to react....



That's the type of thinking that got us into mqm, ttp, bla in the first place. Give them time...the generals have got it all figured out...etc. Also the type of thinking that apologizes for the incompetence of the generals. Who care's about 'proving them right'? when they and their supporters already think they're right. The government also proved the TLP right and yet the heavens didn't fall. Worry about putting an end to such menaces instead of cloudy theories about "all institutions" and "the job of the nation". At the least do NOT respond meekly to their threats and propaganda disguised as demands. Have a proper counter-narrative which is sorely lacking (and no ISPR is not the answer). You don't negotiate with terrorists and their sympathizers. Forceful, legal action against them is the only way forward. Pussyfooting around the issue is just going to land you in the next iteration of a ptm or bla or mqm. None of them, least of all ptm, is scary; but such instances do take away from the national discourse of stability and prosperity, economy, global affairs, etc. That's the problem with Pak's decision makers...always responding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> we all can agree to disagree .... but what I said was clear (quoted below)
> 
> I don't know from where the debate of policy of appeasement came In fact what I said about is this



Debate of policy of appeasement came in because that is exactly what we are following viz a viz PTM

PTM has no genuine issues. It keeps on changing its demands. It keeps on changing its goal post. 

And we keep on giving them breathing space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

HRK said:


> we all can agree to disagree .... but what I said was clear (quoted below)
> 
> I don't know from where the debate of policy of appeasement came In fact what I said about it is this
> 
> 
> 
> he is powerful enough to influence the system and segments of different state institutions



Don't mean to disrespect you but your supposed clarity is only in your head. Disjointed thinking had you bring up irrelevant topics like *elite *and *real concerns. *You're trying to connect dots where the dots don't exist.



Areesh said:


> Debate of policy of appeasement came in because that is exactly what we are following viz a viz PTM
> 
> *PTM has no genuine issues*. It keeps on changing its demands. It keeps on changing its goal post.
> 
> And we keep on giving them breathing space.



even if in another universe it did, where the hell do the elite and servicing the real concerns of the people even come up? States don't survive when they let potentially destabilizing forces keep on mouthing off.



Areesh said:


> I agree with @pzfz this policy of appeasement is not working with this movement. It is now time we face it head on instead of ignoring it. Let's not do the same mistake we did with TTP in its early days.



Having said all of what i said, ptm is in no position to threaten the state like the ttp, or even bla or mqm. It does not have the support it thinks it (or voa/rfel/bbcurdu) has. Its popularity is in afghanistan, afghan refugees in Pak and europe, and on twitter with fake profiles. The movement has never had a successful rally, even with the support of failed communists from Karachi and Punjab. The supposed political victory in the mna elections was only because of the stupidity of Imran Khan in having - in effect - a seat adjustment with these failed surkhas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

pzfz said:


> At the least do NOT respond meekly to their threats and propaganda disguised as demands. Have a proper counter-narrative which is sorely lacking (and no ISPR is not the answer). You don't negotiate with terrorists and their sympathizers.


you want to curb a POLITICAL problem with gun ....???

Army is not the answer to PTM challenge it need to be defeated politically, now tell me how many political parties are opposing PTM in fact some are planing to support their Islambad march and you want to build counter narrative under the supervision of whom .....?? 



pzfz said:


> Forceful, legal action against them is the only way forward


Bhai again PTM is pitching herself against Army any legal or forceful action initiated by Army will prove their propaganda its time the civilian should take this task ..... its not the duty of a Army General to create and influence political landscape of the country or you want another propaganda campaign of Khali Makhlooq or Mahakma-e-Zarat ...???


----------



## pzfz

HRK said:


> you want to curb a POLITICAL problem with gun ....???
> 
> Army is not the answer to PTM challenge it need to be defeated politically, now tell me how many political parties are opposing PTM in fact some are planing to support their Islambad march and you want to build counter narrative under the supervision of whom .....??
> 
> 
> Bhai again PTM is pitching herself against Army any legal or forceful action initiated by Army will prove their propaganda its time the civilian should take this task ..... its not the duty of a Army General to create and influence political landscape of the country or you want another propaganda campaign of Khali Makhlooq or Mahakma-e-Zarat ...???



meray bhai what is your dying concern about proving them right or wrong? What are they gonna do if they're proven "right"? What did the noon league do when they were proven "right"? TLP? Nothing! Never said it was the duty of the army, its the duty of the national security apparatus = the establishment, if you will. Who cares about propaganda? These anti-Pak elements will move on to the next campaign while vilifying Pakistan and creating hurdles in its steps towards stability. These campaigns do affect the overall image of Pak and its investment climate. If that's not the concern of the 'world's no. 1 agency' than I don't know what is.

And how does putting a subversive movement down through legal means equate to "solving" it with GUN?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

how difficult it is for the state to start a counter-propaganda against PTM exploit their weaknesses divide them in to good and bad PTM... same like they did with mqm lately


----------



## pzfz

Abu Zarrar said:


> how difficult it is for the state to start a counter-propaganda against PTM exploit their weaknesses divide them in to good and bad PTM... same like they did with mqm lately



they don't have the brains hence the excuses. But if it did it would not the counter-*propaganda*. Just the facts and the law of the land taking its place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

pzfz said:


> even if in another universe it did, where the hell do the elite and servicing the real concerns of the people even come up? States don't survive when they let potentially destabilizing forces keep on mouthing off.



Only genuine case they had was of Naqeeb murder. But a single murder is simply not enough to run a movement against state. So they brought everything from missing persons to IEDs to IDPs. They keep on changing goalpost

That is why I said instead of ignoring them we should face them directly. Bring them on media. Expose them. They have no agenda. Whatever narrative they have is very weak. Won't stand an hour interview. Manzoor Pashteen was badly exposed when he gave interview to Zarra Khoro in Dawn News. BLA/TTP/MQM had stronger and better narrative than these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Areesh said:


> Only genuine case they had was of Naqeeb murder. But a single murder is simply not enough to run a movement against state. So they brought everything from missing persons to IEDs to IDPs. They keep on changing goalpost
> 
> That is why I said instead of ignoring them we should face them directly. Bring them on media. Expose them. They have no agenda. Whatever narrative they have is very weak. Won't stand an hour interview. Manzoor Pashteen was badly exposed when he gave interview to Zarra Khoro in Dawn News. BLA/TTP/MQM had stronger and better narrative than these guys.



The only genuine case where the father of Naqeeb doesn't attend their max 2 grand rallies? Their other issues are red-herrings to distract from the fact that these secularists were the prime proponents of war in waziristan and its associated fallout (drones, ieds, idps).

I don't agree with bringing them on media. Those that support them (on twitter) will do regardless even when they've been shown the facts. Media isn't obligated to cover every small-time gathering. Freaking rizvi had more protesters did that mean lend them a sympathetic ear? No! Rizvi, even today, could bring more people to protest in waziristan than these surkhas.

As for action, there has been clumsy action against certain actors of ptm and yet Pak nor its army have gone to hell in the eyes of Pashtuns. Nor will they when the rest of the assorted characters are charged and convicted. Pak Pashtuns will cheer on as they've been demanding action against these bacha bazi gul marjans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

How long did it take the state to take care of TLP when they actually got pissed?
15 minutes.


----------



## __Jihadi__

http://thelondonpost.net/baluchistan-terrorism-nawaz-sharif-really-an-indian-raw-asset-2/


----------



## HRK

pzfz said:


> Disjointed thinking had you bring up irrelevant topics like *elite *and *real concerns. *


first thing my reference of elite appeasement is taken out of context pls read that sentence again ..... and for real concern part could you deny Naqeeb issue ...??
so plz once again debate in context in which things were said not on your perception about my post


pzfz said:


> meray bhai what is your dying concern about proving them right or wrong? What are they gonna do if they're proven "right"?


Proving them right will give birth of ideology which will effect number of decades of Pakistan politically same as

Proving Mujib right in the election of 70 gave birth to BD

Proving MQM right in 90s kept Karachi in disturbance till 2015

Proving Akbar Bughti Martyred for Baloch cause is still giving birth to Baloch Terrorist organisations

Why don't you people understand PTM is not an isolated issue, it is created to influence Afghan Great game; till recently we were facing terrorism under the cover of religious ideologies now you want to prove PTM propaganda right by using Army against them which may result a Liberal Terrorist organisation supported by west at the name Human right of liberal and enlighten Pukhtoon Faction ???? same as Baloch organisations ....???

What direction you want Pakistan to take a direction of perpetual fight or Political stability by resolving issue by civilian institutes using political and legal course ....??? 



pzfz said:


> its the duty of the national security apparatus = the establishment, if you will.


Army is not the only institute of national security apparatus


pzfz said:


> Who cares about propaganda?


Foreign forces sitting right next to our Border ....


pzfz said:


> These anti-Pak elements will move on to the next campaign while vilifying Pakistan and creating hurdles in its steps towards stability.


yaap .... therefore I ask you why play under their strategy .....??? Why not create your own and make them play as per your wishes ....??

Have you people forget Pukhtoonistan and Pakhtoon Nationalism in KPK always surface when anti-Pakistan elements come in power in Afghanistan ....???

is this even a new trend ....??? we all have witness this past as well

in past it was NAP later changed into ANP ..... so PTM or no PTM our problem of disturbance in KPK is related to Afghanistan, resolve Afghanistan as per our interest, elements like PTM will die here 



pzfz said:


> These campaigns do affect the overall image of Pak and its investment climate. If that's not the concern of the 'world's no. 1 agency' than I don't know what is.


agreed but military or violent action by civilian agencies against a Political clout will effect it more .....* so tolerate them till they commit blunder out of desperation *and remain assured they will



pzfz said:


> And how does putting a subversive movement down through legal means equate to "solving" it with GUN?


who is opposing legal action against them.... I am just against the idea of putting military against them in any manner .... let the civilian institutes deal with them Army should only support them* if and when required*.



sparten said:


> How long did it take the state to take care of TLP when they actually got pissed?
> 15 minutes.


exactly .... it was Punjab Police who did the job ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085290718661353472


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085198500101533696


----------



## pzfz

HRK said:


> Proving them right will give birth of ideology which will effect number of decades of Pakistan politically same as defeatist mindset
> 
> Proving Mujib right in the election of 70 gave birth to BD appeasement leading up to the elections led to bd. Where were the geniuses at the establishment who couldn't see or tell that the soviets were inculcating? indians training? Heavy handed approach afterwards was a direct result of a lack of sustained and comprehensive strategy beforehand.
> 
> Proving MQM right in 90s kept Karachi in disturbance till 2015 again appeasement of the highest order until the fat bastard in london finally came out with his anti-Pak speech. The establishment was twiddling its thumbs before.
> 
> Proving Akbar Bughti Martyred for Baloch cause is still giving birth to Baloch Terrorist organisations baloch terrorist orgs existed before bugti's killing. they were molly-coddled into putting down their weapons. The state pardoned most of their actions. Still hasn't made the existence and support they receive from afg a talking point in relations with kabul.
> 
> Why don't you people understand PTM is not an isolated issue, it is created to influence Afghan Great game; till recently we were facing terrorism under the cover of religious ideologies now you want to prove PTM propaganda right by using Army against them which may result a Liberal Terrorist organisation supported by west at the name Human right of liberal and enlighten Pukhtoon Faction ???? same as Baloch organisations ....??? Oh, we understand alright, it's you who is continually excuses and apologizing for the incompetence in dealing with said 'great game'. Why always responding? Why no proactive approach? Why no firmness?
> 
> You're scaremongering does not stand up to scrutiny. Pashtuns are loathe to support a secularist/communist agenda. The only value this particular 'movement' has is for the external enemies is its nuisance value.
> 
> What direction you want Pakistan to take a direction of perpetual fight or Political stability by resolving issue by civilian institutes using political and legal course ....??? Maybe the direction of using political and legal course? Where are the cases registered against these refugees and communists? The problem is that there has been NO ACTION by state - policing, political, or legal - nothing.
> 
> 
> Army is not the only institute of national security apparatus
> 
> Foreign forces sitting right next to our Border ....
> 
> yaap .... therefore I ask you why play under their strategy .....??? Why not create your own and make them play as per your wishes ....?? Yeah why not? That's what I want to see. Where are Pak's own creations?
> 
> Have you people forget Pukhtoonistan and Pakhtoon Nationalism in KPK always surface when anti-Pakistan elements come in power in Afghanistan ....??? Everyone realizes that. How about doing something about those elements instead of talking endlessly about theories and reactions and great games.
> 
> is this even a new trend ....??? we all have witness this past as well
> 
> in past it was NAP later changed into ANP ..... so PTM or no PTM our problem of disturbance in KPK is related to Afghanistan, resolve Afghanistan as per our interest, elements like PTM will die here if the state/establishment got tough with them instead of integrating them Pak wouldn't have this reoccurring problem.
> 
> 
> agreed but military or violent action by civilian agencies against a Political clout will effect it more .....* so tolerate them till they commit blunder out of desperation *and remain assured they will tolerating is what has gotten you to this state and tolerating them is what they're counting on. keep on tolerating and waiting.
> 
> 
> who is opposing legal action against them.... I am just against the idea of putting military against them in any manner .... let the civilian institutes deal with them Army should only support them* if and when required*. no one's talking about sending a brigade after these desperados. Arrest them, book them, prosecute them. Police, media, courts, etc.
> 
> 
> exactly .... it was Punjab Police who did the job ....police is part of the state apparatus. what's stopping KP police from doing the same? That's exactly what people want to see just as in tlp's case



You're still going off on a tangent with the "real issues". They're just excuses.

My responses in red.


----------



## HRK

you know now I cant even say that we should agree to disagree .... because after reading this post of yours I am still trying to figure out you posted all this in disagreement or because of misunderstanding of my post .....??? 

Now response to current post
What I said in post:1


HRK said:


> *who is opposing legal action against them*.... *I am just against the idea of putting military against them* in any manner .... let the civilian institutes deal with them Army should only support them* if and when required*.


your response


> *no one's talking about sending a brigade after these desperados*. Arrest them, book them, prosecute them. Police, media, courts, etc.


What I said in post:2


HRK said:


> exactly .... it was Punjab Police who did the job ....


your response


> police is part of the state apparatus. what's stopping KP police from doing the same? *That's exactly what people want to see just as in tlp's case*



while in the very first post of mine I wrote:


HRK said:


> *Now we all sharing the same concern about the PTM *as it seems they have wasted the given opportunity _*so they may soon face the same fate as of TLP or MQM*_


This part I don't know why you just ignored .... ???

So what different point are you making other than showing *misunderstanding* the words "Appeasement" which was used by you first(see here), and in response I describe my understanding of this approach of appeasement in different context and historic background 

It appears to me you are posting under certain perception about me or my post rather comprehending my stance, therefore consider it my last response to you on this unnecessary debate.

BTW Police is NOT a STATE Institution its *a GOVERNMENT Institution*, state institution are those which are formed by Constitution of Pakistan like Judiciary, Parliament, Defence forces


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085918576329007104


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085878681241862144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085887466870050816


----------



## Mrc

This guy is a thorough gentleman and true patriot


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086211147328561152


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090097187973943297


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*SITUATIONER: US-Taliban talks to decide TTP’s fate, PTM’s future *
THE recent talks between the Afghan Taliban and the US interlocutors in Doha have raised hopes of achieving peace in Afghanistan. The success of the talks will also decide the fate of Pakistani militants, allegedly hiding in Afghanistan.

At the same time, trade relations between Afghanistan and Pakistan as well as issues linked to border security will also come under immediate consideration in bilateral diplomatic discourse.

Many in the Pakistani establishment believe that a negotiated settlement with the Afghan Taliban will reduce the impact of the hybrid warfare against Pakistan and will help in defusing anti-establishment sentiments in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).


The Pakhtun can be exploited by two things, it is said: religion and emotions. “Pakistan and its military have successfully defeated forces using religious ethos to undermine the state and are now working on offsetting the forces playing with innocent people’s sentiments,” a military official told reporters, with an implied reference to the Pakhtun Tahaffuz Movement (PTM), in Miramshah, during a guided tour arranged for local and foreign media persons by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) last weekend.

The army wants an acknowledgement of its unprecedented successes in the ‘war against terrorism’ and the role it is playing for the socio-economic uplift of the tribal region.


Throughout the tour, the PTM remained a dominant discourse in the media-military interaction. The first stopover was the Corps Headquarters, Peshawar, where 11 Corps Commander Lt Gen Shaheen gave a briefing about his corps’ achievements, both in countering terrorism and the socio-economic development of the tribal region.

In the discussion, the PTM emerged as a critical factor hampering the trust-building process between the military and local community; it was also seen as negatively impacting the morale of the security forces deployed in the region. The corps commander elaborated as far as the the military is concerned, the PTM factor was opening up space for the actors such as the Tehreek-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

The total strength of the militants associated with the TTP has been estimated between 3,350 and 4,200, that are mainly based in Afghanistan but also have a presence in Pakistan, as reflected from their continuing attacks in the tribal region. TTP militants launched 11 attacks in North Waziristan last year in which they had killed 14 people and left 50 others injured. The Pakistan Army is not underestimating the operational capabilities of the TTP and is waiting for the results of the talks between the Afghan Taliban and the US to design a future course of action.

It is being anticipated that if talks with the Afghan Taliban succeed, Kabul will take action against the Pakistani militants based on its soil. There is also the hope that the Afghan Taliban will completely disassociate themselves from Pakistani Taliban sheltered in Afghanistan and will help in their return to Pakistan. It was told to media persons that the state is working on some mechanisms to sort out the TTP and its affiliated militant movements.

“Those who want to return and live peacefully, they would be welcome,” said ISPR Director General Major General Asif Ghafoor. However, the framework for the post-Afghan Taliban reconciliation scenario has to be finalised yet. It is feared that if there is not an engagement plan for the abandoned militants, they can join the Daesh.

The success of the Afghan Taliban talks is not merely linked with the TTP but will also have implications for the issue of missing persons and the Pakhtun movement.

The missing persons are broadly divided into three categories. The first category is of enforced disappearances, and the Peshawar corps commander is in favour of sorting out this issue on a priority basis. The second category of the missing persons entails those who might have been killed in the conflict. Those included in the third category are the ones whose data is not available with any law enforcement agency and may have joined the militants or criminals.

The last two categories can be sorted out only when the TTP and its affiliated groups are neutralised or reconciled.

The PTM puts all the missing persons in one category of enforced disappearances and exploits the sentiments of the masses, according to the military version.

The corps commander holds the view that most of the demands of the PTM can be sorted out through dialogue but the missing persons’ issue is critical in the context described earlier: successful management of the TTP will take the issue of enforced disappearances away from the PTM’s exploitation, some in military circles believe.

Media persons were also allowed short interactions with the local population during their visit to the infrastructure projects completed by the Pakistan army. The rehabilitation of the economy, compensation for destroyed commercial and domestic properties is still an issue after the strict security regulation on entry checkpoints. The big markets have been built but most of the shops are empty because of high rents and possession money.

The local business community thinks that economic activities can be triggered if the Ghulam Khan border opens for more than a few hours in a day.

However, the army asserts it has taken most of the initiative to control the conflict economy on which the militants and criminals thrive. “We know policing is not our job and civilians have to come forward and take up the responsibility.”

Corps Commander Lt Gen Saheen told reporters. He explained that the process of developing judicial and policing infrastructure has started but people conceive it from a different perspective. The Fata merger was believed to bring a huge socio-economic change in the region but the locals have their concerns.

Apparently, it is conceived that the Fata merger had been undertaken in haste, without creating an enabling environment. The military leadership thinks they have to currently work on many fronts. including the transfer of infrastructure to civilians after its completion.

For the military, the rebuilding and socio-economic uplift in the tribal region is an uphill task, and it wants to do it with the trust and confidence of the local people and support of the government. Citizens want respect and the freedom to do their businesses.

The military strategy of counterinsurgency in tribal region consisted of three pillars: clear, hold and transfer. But this is missing an important component between hold and transfer, and this is trust building with local communities. It could have been done in several ways, including the full civilian ownership.


Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1460496


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090524274601979904


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*PTM’s dubious activities*

DESPITE the fact that the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM)’s original three demands; a reduction in check posts, clearance of mines and missing persons, are being met by the government, the PTM’s leaders are now expanding their demands and agenda. After the merger of FATA into the KP, and as the Army is working speedily to fulfil their three demands, although the PTM has lost its relevance and appeal, to figure out among the FATA youth, they and their supporters have started their activities using social media, instead of organizing processions and protests. On the social media, they are posting anti-Army and anti-ISI slogans. In fact, the PTM has intensified its social media campaign to tarnish the image of the Army and the ISI, especially, after the Director General Inter-Services Public Relations, Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor’s news conference, which was held on 4 June 2018, and in which he had talked about the progress on PTM’s three demands and suggested to its leaders to show patience and also cautioned them not to cross the red lines, where the state has to take strict action.
During the news conference, the DG ISPR had talked about the progress made in PTM’s above stated three demands. Talking about their first demand of removing the check posts, he said, as the security situation had improved, the Pakistan Army had decreased its check posts along with their operating procedures, “In 2016 there were 469 check posts in KP and FATA, as we speak today there are 331. He said, the threat of terrorism in the FATA has been eliminated, but the Army cannot leave the area unless the threat from across the borders subsides. Speaking on the second demand of the PTM, the removal of the mines, the DGISPR said there were 43 teams of engineers in KP and FATA who were working in various districts to clear mines. He stated, “These teams till now have cleared nearly 44 per cent of the area”. He added that the area will be free of mines quite soon.”
On the third demand related to the missing persons, DG ISPR said from 2010-11 there were 7,000 cases received, of which over 4,000 cases had been resolved. At this time 3,000 plus cases were under process. Of these 3,000 cases, 2,000 were with the Commission.” He said some missing persons might be part of the TTP, fighting somewhere else or had been killed. To move forward after a war, it is necessary to bear the losses. We want this process to move forward and the remaining missing persons to be traced.” At the end of his news conference, the DGISPR had suggested to the media persons that being opinion makers, and media almost being the fourth pillar of the state, they should create awareness in the Pakistani youth about the fifth generation or hybrid war that enemy has started against Pakistan, of exploiting Pakistan’s internal fault lines, such as the religious sectarianism and the ethnicity. He added that media should project good things also about Pakistan, as Pakistan should now move forward rather than getting immersed into past and impede its progress, as our enemies want.
Despite the above stated briefing by the DG ISPR about the progress made on PTM’s basic three demands, and the merger of FATA into the KP, instead of being satisfied and thankful to the Army, the PTM and its supporters have started a sophisticated propaganda campaign against the state and its institutions, especially the Army and the ISI. This poisonous propaganda of the PTM on the social media seems to be in response to DG ISPR’s news conference. Such an expanding agenda of the PTM has no meaning, except that they are being misled by the hostile agencies from across the Afghan border. It appears that these activities of the PTM, linked with the ethnicity, are just like the Tehrik Labaik Pakistan (TLP), leadership, which was exploiting the religious sensitivities of the Pakistani people to create a wedge between the people and the state institutions, like the Army and the Judiciary. In the above context, the PTM needs to be well aware of the latest situation in Afghanistan. The US is already engaged in peace talks with the Taliban and the Afghan regime will also sit in the dialogue and the Taliban are likely to have a major share in Afghanistan’s future. Therefore, quite soon, the likely incoming support of the Afghan and Indian agencies to the PTM is likely to dry up, thus leaving them in a dilemma. In view of Pakistan Army’s good response to its demands, and since now their Pashtun brothers in KP Government would be doing a lot many good things in FATA, the PTM should give up its anti-State/Army stance.

Source:https://pakobserver.net/ptms-dubious-activities/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091996862561714176


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092046339381358594


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091999084846694400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092088281033048064


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091999093323427840


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091790125909057542


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092048775504429058


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092083616144912385


----------



## Mrc

Our generals are a herd of sheep... 

Finish this non sense.... WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

What the hell are these bastards protesting in loralai..... After their fathers did a suicide attack....

This is a plain and simple insult to shaheeds and hiding your head under the sand is not going to solve this issue...

Do a harshest crackdown in history of humanity against PTM and let them know whats the price they have to pay...

Phir agar in maun jaan ho gayee to aazad ho jayein gay.... Aur agar hum main ho gayee to nahin hongay...

Stop behaving like faggots

Blatantly shoot and kill in jaali police muqablas and lets see kon larta hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Mrc said:


> What the hell are these bastards protesting in loralai..... After their fathers did a suicide attack....
> 
> This is a plain and simple insult to shaheeds and hiding your head under the sand is not going to solve this issue...
> 
> Do a harshest crackdown in history of humanity against PTM and let them know whats the price they have to pay...
> 
> Phir agar in maun jaan ho gayee to aazad ho jayein gay.... Aur agar hum main ho gayee to nahin hongay...
> 
> Stop behaving like faggots
> 
> Blatantly shoot and kill in jaali police muqablas and lets see kon larta hay



It is being rogered from within, no need to do something drastic. Like the rats that they are.


----------



## Path-Finder

Rafi said:


> It is being rogered from within, no need to do something drastic. Like the rats that they are.



best approach is to let people see their true colours which is now visible they are nothing more than a phony foreign backed movement. ban on NGO's has depth them a huge blow and slowly they are being exposed.


----------



## shahbaz baig

*A version, Base on truth*

There is no doubt that PTM is another MQM, funded by foreign powers. There is also no doubt that Pashtuns (not PTM) have genuine grievances.

Now understand pashtuns.
1. Afghan Pashtuns.
2. Pakistani pashtuns.

Right Now PTM is being led under Pakistani Pashtun leadership but the followers of PTM mostly majority of them are afghan refugees.

*PTM version. *

It does not matter for PTM either a PTM supporter is afghan refugee or a pakistani pashtun living in pakistan.
For PTM, Pashtun is Pashtun in pakistan & whatever is happening in Afghanistan with pashtuns it is non of PTM concern.

*Solution:*
I don't see any solution except federal Govt of Pakistan has to take control of the situation and try to find out the political solution of this mess, Otherwise I see massive clash between Army & PTM.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092464863039971335


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068905645850722304


----------



## pzfz

shahbaz baig said:


> *A version, Base on truth*
> 
> There is no doubt that PTM is another MQM, funded by foreign powers. There is also no doubt that Pashtuns (not PTM) have genuine grievances.
> 
> Now understand pashtuns.
> 1. Afghan Pashtuns.
> 2. Pakistani pashtuns.
> 
> Right Now PTM is being led under Pakistani Pashtun leadership but the followers of PTM mostly majority of them are afghan refugees.
> 
> *PTM version. *
> 
> It does not matter for PTM either a PTM supporter is afghan refugee or a pakistani pashtun living in pakistan.
> For PTM, Pashtun is Pashtun in pakistan & whatever is happening in Afghanistan with pashtuns it is non of PTM concern.
> 
> *Solution:
> I don't see any solution except federal Govt of Pakistan has to take control of the situation and try to find out the political solution of this mess, Otherwise I see massive clash between Army & PTM*.



There's also no doubt that you have no clue as to what the hell is happening or how to tackle it. Don't take it personally but this line of thinking perfectly explains the unfathomable response (or lack thereof) by the vaunted establishment. They just sit back and like to point out hybrid war this hybrid war that and proceed to do nothing about it.



Path-Finder said:


> best approach is to let people see their true colours which is now visible they are nothing more than a phony foreign backed movement. ban on NGO's has depth them a huge blow and slowly they are being exposed.



while Pakistanis wait for them to be slowly exposed, these communists will move onto the next stunt. Pak, its goverment-elect, and its establishment is slow and frankly don't have the resources or brains to address this issue head-on. Instead they prefer to talk about 'patience' 'hybrid war', 'foreign-funded' 'slowly exposed' blah blah. Question is, what have they actually done? Nothing! besides calling them over for chai and giving these nobodies a seat at the table.



HRK said:


> you know now I cant even say that we should agree to disagree .... because after reading this post of yours I am still trying to figure out you posted all this in disagreement or because of misunderstanding of my post .....???
> 
> Now response to current post
> What I said in post:1
> 
> your response
> 
> What I said in post:2
> 
> your response
> 
> 
> while in the very first post of mine I wrote:
> 
> This part I don't know why you just ignored .... ???
> 
> So what different point are you making other than showing *misunderstanding* the words "Appeasement" which was used by you first(see here), and in response I describe my understanding of this approach of appeasement in different context and historic background
> 
> It appears to me you are posting under certain perception about me or my post rather comprehending my stance, therefore consider it my last response to you on this unnecessary debate.
> 
> BTW Police is NOT a STATE Institution its *a GOVERNMENT Institution*, state institution are those which are formed by Constitution of Pakistan like Judiciary, Parliament, Defence forces



The disagreement comes from your line of thinking (also, apparently the establishment's) which is myopic at best and is the reason we are where we are today.

Policing is inherently a STATE subject, not to be meddled with whichever political party holds fort in Islamabad.


----------



## shahbaz baig

pzfz said:


> There's also no doubt that you have no clue as to *what the hell is happening *or how to tackle it. Don't take it personally but this line of thinking perfectly explains the unfathomable response (or lack thereof) by the vaunted establishment. They just sit back and like to point out hybrid war this hybrid war that and proceed to do nothing about it.


What the hell is happening, could you kindly elaborate?
I have already tried to tell what was happening

Read all the comments from the threads posted below.
*Manzoor Pashteen tweet, saying Stick & carrot*
And this
منضور پشتین بے نفاب اغیار کا ایجنڈ نا منطور - 

I was among them those spread awareness & exposed PTM. Infect I can say I was the first among them on social media. 

I can confidently say that pak army and agencies did very good job which i can explain but I will not because anyone can use that information against Pakistan. 

But no matter what federal Govt has to take part to resolve the tensions. 

Pashtoons are our brothers. We have to differentiate between paid & patriotic pashtuns. If I ask one simple question from you that how would you differentiate pashtun? Can you answer me? If yes then you can really understand what is PTM. 

PTM was looking for support even from foreign powers but fortunately our pashtun brothers dismantled this movement. In my opinion we have to listen their genuine demands which we already did and ignore their unwarranted demands is the best strategy. 
@HRK @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093156524556537856


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093222061315629056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

shahbaz baig said:


> What the hell is happening, could you kindly elaborate?
> I have already tried to tell what was happening
> 
> Read all the comments from the threads posted below.
> *Manzoor Pashteen tweet, saying Stick & carrot*
> And this
> منضور پشتین بے نفاب اغیار کا ایجنڈ نا منطور -
> 
> I was among them those spread awareness & exposed PTM. Infect I can say I was the first among them on social media.
> 
> *I can confidently say that pak army and agencies did very good job* which i can explain but I will not because anyone can use that information against Pakistan.
> 
> But no matter what federal Govt has to *take part to resolve the tensions. *
> 
> *Pashtoons are our brothers. We have to differentiate between paid & patriotic pashtuns. If I ask one simple question from you that how would you differentiate pashtun? Can you answer me? If yes then you can really understand what is PTM. *
> 
> PTM was looking for support even from foreign powers but fortunately our pashtun brothers dismantled this movement. In my opinion we have to listen their genuine demands which we already did and ignore their unwarranted demands is the best strategy.
> @HRK @Path-Finder



please, you're being an apologist for the establishment. First they gave these khusras credibility by inviting them for tea (should've invited them to prison), then said they were apnay bachay (they're foreign agents plain and simple), then said they had valid concerns (they don't).

There's nothing to resolve aside from placing them in prison for the rest of their lives for incitement to violence and aiding and abetting terrorism. Same thing that was done to tlp and inexplicably HuT. Why the soft spot for secularist terrorists? 

The federal govt elect is the one that paved the way for them by having a 'seat adjustment'. They - PTI/IK - are going to give them the field in FATA provincial elections. IK has apparently called for the release of these troublemakers. Arrest and deport the refugees and afghanistani students on Pak scholarships prancing around with them. Bust the cyber cell for propaganda. Let weekend commies cry on social media.

Your question is exactly the problem. This isn't complicated. Not exactly hard to differentiate between kabul-influenced surkhas and Pak pashtuns. You're giving ptm way too much credibility and ability to influence Pak pashtuns. You think they represent the pashtuns and are scared of blowback. There will be none. Pashtuns are the ones asking for action against these afghanistani communists while Lahore corp commanders are inviting them for tea and calling them apnay bachay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

pzfz said:


> IK has apparently called for the release of these troublemakers.



Lol. Right again.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093279477973610496
More lols:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093356450926247937
Keep thinking the dehati generals/state/govt know what they're doing and have got it all under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

pzfz said:


> please, you're being an apologist for the establishment. First they gave these khusras credibility by inviting them for tea (should've invited them to prison), then said they were apnay bachay (they're foreign agents plain and simple), then said they had valid concerns (they don't).
> 
> There's nothing to resolve aside from placing them in prison for the rest of their lives for incitement to violence and aiding and abetting terrorism. Same thing that was done to tlp and inexplicably HuT. Why the soft spot for secularist terrorists?
> 
> The federal govt elect is the one that paved the way for them by having a 'seat adjustment'. They - PTI/IK - are going to give them the field in FATA provincial elections. IK has apparently called for the release of these troublemakers. Arrest and deport the refugees and afghanistani students on Pak scholarships prancing around with them. Bust the cyber cell for propaganda. Let weekend commies cry on social media.
> 
> Your question is exactly the problem. This isn't complicated. Not exactly hard to differentiate between kabul-influenced surkhas and Pak pashtuns. You're giving ptm way too much credibility and ability to influence Pak pashtuns. You think they represent the pashtuns and are scared of blowback. There will be none. Pashtuns are the ones asking for action against these afghanistani communists while Lahore corp commanders are inviting them for tea and calling them apnay bachay.



You, sir, get it.

Does this forum allow private chats between members?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093275490155184128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093276520167211008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093276963811328000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093281288583303168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093283679701479426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093284992321495041https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093286292014727169?s=19
https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093287221246001152?s=19
https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093288549967896581?s=19

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093156524556537856


State will loose if it doesn't follow due process


----------



## Rafi

These people can't do shit, they are deluded we need to play it clever.


----------



## pzfz

R Wing said:


> You, sir, get it.
> 
> Does this forum allow private chats between members?



No clue if it does. If there isn't, no need to stop ourselves from communicating what we want to, out in the open. Let trolls worry about that.



ziaulislam said:


> State will loose if it doesn't follow due process



Nope. These khusras can't do anything except having african refugees protest in europe and trend on twitter.



Rafi said:


> These people can't do shit, they are deluded we need to play it clever.



Agreed with the first part, vehemently disagree with the need to get clever.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093547087793397762

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093557366044479488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093564666599694336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093566971348770816


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093557366044479488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093564666599694336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093566971348770816



muje umeed ha ky security idarao ne ye @wrangaloni ki ye takreer suni ho ge


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093598225049755649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

pzfz said:


> please, you're being an apologist for the establishment. First they gave these khusras credibility by inviting them for tea (should've invited them to prison), then said they were apnay bachay (they're foreign agents plain and simple), then said they had valid concerns (they don't).
> 
> There's nothing to resolve aside from placing them in prison for the rest of their lives for incitement to violence and aiding and abetting terrorism. Same thing that was done to tlp and inexplicably HuT. Why the soft spot for secularist terrorists?
> 
> The federal govt elect is the one that paved the way for them by having a 'seat adjustment'. They - PTI/IK - are going to give them the field in FATA provincial elections. IK has apparently called for the release of these troublemakers. Arrest and deport the refugees and afghanistani students on Pak scholarships prancing around with them. Bust the cyber cell for propaganda. Let weekend commies cry on social media.
> 
> Your question is exactly the problem. This isn't complicated. Not exactly hard to differentiate between kabul-influenced surkhas and Pak pashtuns. You're giving ptm way too much credibility and ability to influence Pak pashtuns. You think they represent the pashtuns and are scared of blowback. There will be none. Pashtuns are the ones asking for action against these afghanistani communists while Lahore corp commanders are inviting them for tea and calling them apnay bachay.



Border Fence completed - Alhamduallah

I partially agree with you, this is what a patriotic person think about PTM as you think. But because I am emotional and anyone can ruin me according to @RealNapster that is why I left my further inquiry on PTM.

But come what may, I have to believe on Army and agencies..

I have my personal opinion that we should negotiate with Afghan Taliban about afghan refugees. Afghan Taliban has to take back the refugees after US forces withdrawal. And we need to do this right now.

This is long lasting solution in order to get rid of this PTM mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

every other country has counter demonstration to deal with rasict idiot.

only pakistanis can be so zaleel that they dont ocunter demonstrate all PTM rallies.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093887400584114176


----------



## El Sidd

Wonderful thread


----------



## RealNapster

shahbaz baig said:


> Border Fence completed - Alhamduallah
> 
> I partially agree with you, this is what a patriotic person think about PTM as you think. But because I am emotional and anyone can ruin me according to @RealNapster that is why I left my further inquiry on PTM.
> 
> But come what may, I have to believe on Army and agencies..
> 
> I have my personal opinion that we should negotiate with Afghan Taliban about afghan refugees. Afghan Taliban has to take back the refugees after US forces withdrawal. And we need to do this right now.
> 
> This is long lasting solution in order to get rid of this PTM mess.




Bro Afghan refuges need no negotiations. Just give them a period of 5 months to leave the country or else shoot order.


----------



## syed_yusuf

RealNapster said:


> Bro Afghan refuges need no negotiations. Just give them a period of 5 months to leave the country or else shoot order.



or give them all pakistani nationality and exchange some land from afghanistan near KPK border, balucistan and wahkhan corridor for sure.


----------



## RealNapster

syed_yusuf said:


> or give them all pakistani nationality and exchange some land from afghanistan near KPK border, balucistan and wahkhan corridor for sure.



Why open a new pandora box ? Afghanistan is not willing to leave alone the land that they dont even own so how are you planning to take that much land from Afghanistan ? This is not 19th century where you can just concurr and annex the land and no one will care. In this day even the US do not annex lands it just concure, rule for a short period and then control from backstsge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093853223373496320


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093622211871555585


----------



## Arsalan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093275490155184128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093276520167211008
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093276963811328000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093281288583303168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093283679701479426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093284992321495041https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093286292014727169?s=19
> https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093287221246001152?s=19
> https://twitter.com/iShiningPearl/status/1093288549967896581?s=19


Dear please do not make posts with ONLY tweet links in the post. Share your opinion and add some point of view from your own side. Only sharing tweets in posts is not helping anyone. I hope you will understand and edit your post/


----------



## Path-Finder

Arsalan said:


> Dear please do not make posts with ONLY tweet links in the post. Share your opinion and add some point of view from your own side. Only sharing tweets in posts is not helping anyone. I hope you will understand and edit your post/


ok, can you make adjustment to that post you quoted please. and allow the remainder 3 tweets to show because they are not showing due to limitation. Thanks


----------



## Arsalan

Path-Finder said:


> ok, can you make adjustment to that post you quoted please. and allow the remainder 3 tweets to show because they are not showing due to limitation. Thanks


That wont be possible. More than 8 media links cannot be shared in a post bro.


----------



## R Wing

shahbaz baig said:


> Border Fence completed - Alhamduallah
> 
> I partially agree with you, this is what a patriotic person think about PTM as you think. But because I am emotional and anyone can ruin me according to @RealNapster that is why I left my further inquiry on PTM.
> 
> But come what may, I have to believe on Army and agencies..
> 
> I have my personal opinion that we should negotiate with Afghan Taliban about afghan refugees. Afghan Taliban has to take back the refugees after US forces withdrawal. And we need to do this right now.
> 
> This is long lasting solution in order to get rid of this PTM mess.



Border fences do not stop infiltration, as Mexican movement across the US border and Kashmiri movement along the LOC have shown. But, I agree, it's an amazing feat and an excellent first step.


----------



## Path-Finder

*Malik Matorkay, the maternal uncle of Hayat Khan, who exposed PTM's Khaisor propaganda, killed*













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1888441411281640






PESHAWAR: Malik Matorkay, maternal uncle of Shariatullah – who abducted a Mari Petroleum Company Ltd employee, was shot dead on Sunday in Khaisor village in the Mirali tehsil of North Waziristan.


Matorkay had given the statement that security forces personnel had not harassed the family members of Shariatullah as was being portrayed by the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) as he was present at the time of the raid.


Sources said that he had signed an affidavit as a guarantor that no wrongdoings were committed. PTM had targeted him on social media.

Background


Matorkay was the uncle of Hayat Khan – the 13-year-old boy who was persuaded by PTM activist Noorul Islam Dawar to give a video message against security forces for adopting unfair means in their search for his elder brother Shariatullah.


In an interview with Voice of America, Jalat Khan, father of Shariatullah, confirmed that his son was a terrorist.


Khaisor incident: The untold story


Shariatullah is said to have abducted and burnt four MPCL employees and a Frontier Corps soldier on October 23, 2018.


Another employee, Zahid Mehmood, was taken hostage and kept by Shariatullah at his house in Khaisor with the help of his father Jalat and brother Irfan.


When security forces went to rescue Mehmood, Shariatullah managed to escape into the mountains with the abductee.


Hayat was persuaded to give a video statement against the security forces.


However, Matorkay denied any such incident, saying he was with security forces when they searched the house of his sister. Hayat’s mother and Matorkay’s sister inked an affidavit stating no such thing happened.


Source 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094702013663899649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094706319817359360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094692023100157952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

This is a disgrace.... PTM must pay for this or people will lose trust in administration


----------



## maithil

OTOH looks like some state actions are actually helping PTM gain new supporters. In Landikotal for example, a protest against load shedding was fired upon by security agencies and thus happened


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094602716184231938


----------



## Mrc

maithil said:


> OTOH looks like some state actions are actually helping PTM gain new supporters. In Landikotal for example, a protest against load shedding was fired upon by security agencies and thus happened
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094602716184231938




I think this is the right way... 

With this murder in khaisoor this is now officially a terrorism movement


----------



## PDF

*In Pakistan, a Pashtun Cry for Equality and Justice*

The country’s powerful military is trying to crush a nonviolent movement for civil rights.

By Manzoor Ahmad Pashteen

Mr. Pashteen is leading the movement for civil rights for the Pashtun minority in Pakistan.



When I was in high school, we moved to Dera Ismail Khan, a city around 100 miles away. Ours was yet another family among six million people who have been displaced from the region since Pakistan joined the war on terror in 2001. Tens of thousands of Pashtuns have been killed in terror attacks and military operations since.

But our economic and political rights, and our suffering has remained invisible to most of Pakistan and the world because the region was seen as a dangerous frontier after numerous militants moved there after the fall of the Taliban.

suspicion and hostility. We were stereotyped as terrorist sympathizers. I was studying to become a veterinarian, but the plight of my people forced me and several friends to become activists.




In January 2018 Naqeebullah Mehsud, an aspiring model and businessman from Waziristan who was working in Karachi was killed by a police team led by a notorious officer named Rao Anwar. Mr. Anwar, who is accused of more than 400 extrajudicial murders, was granted bail and roams free.

Along with 20 friends, I set out on a protest march from Dera Ismail Khan to Islamabad, the capital. Word spread, and by the time we reached Islamabad, several thousand people had joined the protest. We called our movement the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement, or the Pashtun Protection Movement.

Ours is a peaceful movement that seeks security and political rights for Pashtuns. Apart from justice for Mr. Mehsud, we demand investigations into the killings of thousands of other Pashtuns by security forces and militants. We seek an end to enforced disappearances.


As loyal, taxpaying citizens, we demand that Pakistani security forces act as our protectors and stop the harassment of Pashtuns at checkpoints and during raids. We demand that Islamabad cleanse Waziristan of land mines and other unexploded ordinances.

We had several meetings with the military leadership. Some generals publicly acknowledged our grievances but they never moved to address our concerns. We held numerous sit-ins and protests and continued to hope that Pakistan’s leaders would try to address our concerns. Instead, they responded with intimidation and violence.

After every major protest, police arrests and charges P.T.M. activists and supporters with rioting, treason or terrorism. Some of our activists are still being incarcerated under a colonial-era discriminatory law, which is no longer on the books.

When we soldiered on, they unleashed the Taliban. In July, four P.T.M. protesters were killed and dozens injured after Taliban fighters fired at them. A military spokesman declared these Taliban fighters to be members of a peace committee and praised them for fighting terrorism and doing their part for “stabilization.”

More recently, on Feb. 2, Arman Luni, a leader of our movement, who taught at a college, died after he was beaten up by the police for protesting against a terrorist attack in Balochistan province. My fellow activists and I were barred from joining his funeral. We participated anyway but were forced to leave the province after midnight. As we were driving out, the security forces fired at our car.

Our demands and actions are underwritten by the Constitution of our country but the military is trying to portray us as traitors and enemy agents.

While vile propaganda against our movement is reported as news, the security establishment has ensured that almost nothing is reported about our movement in the mainstream Pakistani newspapers and television networks.

hybrid war.” Almost every day they accuse us of conspiring with Indian, Afghan or American intelligence services. Most of our activists, especially women, face relentless online harassment. A social media post expressing support for our campaign leads to a knock from the intelligence services.

Scores of our supporters have been fired from their jobs. Many activists are held under terrorism laws. Alamzaib Khan Mehsud, an activist who was gathering data and advocating on behalf of victims of land mines and enforced disappearances, was arrested in January. Hayat Preghal, another activist, was imprisoned for months for expressing support from our movement on social media. He was released in October but barred from leaving the country and lost his pharmacist job in Dubai, his sole source of income.

Gulalai Ismail, a celebrated activist, has been barred from leaving Pakistan. On Feb. 5, while protesting against the death of Mr. Luni, the college teacher and P.T.M. leader, she was detained and held incommunicado in an unknown place for 30 hours before being released. Seventeen other activists are still being detained in Islamabad.

Imran Khan, who once boasted of his Pashtun origins, took office as the new prime minister of Pakistan in August, but his government has chosen to do little to change the state’s attitude toward our demands for justice and civil rights.

The military is keen to ensure absolute control. We are not seeking a violent revolution, but we are determined to push Pakistan back toward a constitutional order. We are drawing some consolation from the recent judgment by Pakistan’s Supreme Court telling the military and the intelligence agencies to stay out of politics and media.

To heal and reform our country, we seek a truth and reconciliation commission to evaluate, investigate and address our grievances. Since our movement emerged, public opinion in Pakistan has turned against extrajudicial killings. Most major political parties maintain that enforced disappearances have no place in the country.

The legal and structural changes will take time, but breaking the silence and reducing the fear sustained for decades by the security apparatus is a measure of our success, even if the P.T.M.’s leaders are imprisoned or eliminated.



https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/11/opinion/pashtun-protests-pakistan.html


----------



## Zulfiqar

As a pushtun Mera khoon kholta hai PTM ka naam sun ker.

The impotence of the establishment and it's strategy to stretch the issue as long as possible like swat issue prior to getting its shit together is a cause of concern.

These pseudo liberal fake marxists living on capitalist handouts should have been nipped in the bud and made part of the missing list.

We know that the army when needed can liquidate these terrorists without needing any warrent/court order. 

I know that for a fact because two mullahs from my village were liquidated like that back in 09 with many others.

What is army/security establishment waiting for? May be it is time that pushtuns create something like grey wolves to deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Must watch video from posted link
*
*Man, who revealed PTM’s Khaisor propaganda, killed*

PESHAWAR: Malik Matorkay, maternal uncle of Shariatullah – who abducted a Mari Petroleum Company Ltd employee, was shot dead on Sunday in Khaisor village in the Mirali tehsil of North Waziristan.

Matorkay had given the statement that security forces personnel had not harassed the family members of Shariatullah as was being portrayed by the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) as he was present at the time of the raid.

Sources said that he had signed an affidavit as a guarantor that no wrongdoings were committed. PTM had targeted him on social media.

Background

Matorkay was the uncle of Hayat Khan – the 13-year-old boy who was persuaded by PTM activist Noorul Islam Dawar to give a video message against security forces for adopting unfair means in their search for his elder brother Shariatullah.

In an interview with Voice of America, Jalat Khan, father of Shariatullah, confirmed that his son was a terrorist.

Khaisor incident: The untold story

Shariatullah is said to have abducted and burnt four MPCL employees and a Frontier Corps soldier on October 23, 2018.

Another employee, Zahid Mehmood, was taken hostage and kept by Shariatullah at his house in Khaisor with the help of his father Jalat and brother Irfan.

When security forces went to rescue Mehmood, Shariatullah managed to escape into the mountains with the abductee.

Hayat was persuaded to give a video statement against the security forces.

However, Matorkay denied any such incident, saying he was with security forces when they searched the house of his sister. Hayat’s mother and Matorkay’s sister inked an affidavit stating no such thing happened.


----------



## Mrc

Hopefully now this drama will b ended for good.... 

What our higher ups dint understand is that pakhtoons are proud warrior people and rheir in action is taken as collusion and incompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Zulfiqar said:


> As a pushtun Mera khoon kholta hai PTM ka naam sun ker.
> 
> The *impotence of the establishment *and it's strategy to stretch the issue as long as possible like swat issue prior to getting its shit together is a cause of concern.
> 
> These pseudo liberal fake marxists living on capitalist handouts should have been nipped in the bud and made part of the missing list.
> 
> We know that the army when needed can liquidate these terrorists without needing any warrent/court order.
> 
> I know that for a fact because two mullahs from my village were liquidated like that back in 09 with many others.
> 
> What is army/security establishment waiting for? May be it is time that *pushtuns create something like grey wolves to deal with them*.



Security forces AND the PTI govt are too scared and/or clueless as to how to put an end to this clown show.

Your prescriptions are correct but we'll just have to wait for the majority pashtuns (who are conservative and anti-communist) to deal with them as these communists and secularists were dealt with over in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider




----------



## Abu Zarrar

*KP govt forms advisory committee to hold dialogue with PTM, other groups *





The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Tuesday announced the formation of an advisory committee which will address all social, political, administrative, and development issues faced by the tribal areas of the province. It has also been tasked with holding talks with all aggrieved groups in the region including the Pashtun Tahaffuz Movement (PTM).

"We are ready to hold talks with them. The government is ready to accept all justifiable demands put forth by the PTM," KP government spokesperson Ajmal Wazir said at a news conference in Peshawar.

"We are trying to resolve all issues through dialogue," he added.

PTM is a rights-based alliance that, besides calling for the de-mining of the former tribal areas and greater freedom of movement in the latter, has insisted on an end to the practices of extrajudicial killings, enforced disappearances and unlawful detentions, and for their practitioners to be held to account within a truth and reconciliation framework.

Ajmal said the advisory committee headed by KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan will be responsible for holding interactions with the PTM and relay their concerns to the provincial assembly which will then see how to resolve them.

He said the "beautiful thing" about the committee was that it did not only comprise MNAs and senators of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) but also those from Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F), PPP, and PML-N.

Prior to the press conference, a meeting was held at Governor House between KP Governor Shah Farman, Chief Minister Khan and National Assembly members and senators belonging to the tribal areas to discuss matters pertaining to the recent KP-Fata merger along with all other issues the region is faced with.

However, no representatives from the PTM were present during the deliberations.

The formation of the committee was mutually agreed upon and it was named the 'advisory committee for redressals and development'.

It was decided that the body would be headed by the chief minister and will include senators and MNAs from the tribal districts along with representatives from various political parties.

*'Temporary point-scoring'*
When asked for a comment on the formation of the committee, independent MNA from South Waziristan and PTM leader Muhammad Ali Wazir told _DawnNewsTV_ that PTM's demands are "not limited to the tribal areas. The movement now speaks for the entire region."

"When PTM speaks for the entire region, then how can this committee resolve our issues?" he questioned.

"This committee has simply been formed for temporary point-scoring," he alleged.

The PTM leader claimed that the government had acted in haste to merge Fata with KP and is now facing difficulties.

"The PTI government came into power for the first time and the governor is completely unaware of most of the issues faced by the tribal areas," he said, adding that the provincial government is flawed as well.

Wazir said he had not been invited to today's meeting.


Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1463409


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Zulfiqar said:


> What is army/security establishment waiting for? May be it is time that pushtuns create something like grey wolves to deal with them.


One thing the people of KP could do is to vote against PTM linked candidates in the next elections. The elections of Dawar and Wazir from FATA has given them a degree of legitimacy and media spotlight they didn't have. Look at the recent Reuters piece for example, they took the election of just 2 PTM members from FATA and used it to argue that 'the PTM had widespread support among Pashtun across Pakistan'.


----------



## VCheng

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> One thing the people of KP could do is to vote against PTM linked candidates in the next elections. The elections of Dawar and Wazir from FATA has given them a degree of legitimacy and media spotlight they didn't have. Look at the recent Reuters piece for example, they took the election of just 2 PTM members from FATA and used it to argue that 'the PTM had widespread support among Pashtun across Pakistan'.



Is Pakistan prepared if there are more than two PTM-linked candidates win in the next elections?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

A sitting MNA calling military Kaliya & bootan(boots) and no one is taking action against him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095572436588859393


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abu Zarrar said:


> A sitting MNA calling military Kaliya & bootan(Shoes) and no one is taking action against him
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095572436588859393


What exactly does Kaliya mean? In Urdu and Punjabi it's a derogatory term for darker complexioned people.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What exactly does Kaliya mean? In Urdu and Punjabi it's a derogatory term for darker complexioned people.


Are we Ok with the name calling now?


----------



## Zulfiqar

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> One thing the people of KP could do is to vote against PTM linked candidates in the next elections. The elections of Dawar and Wazir from FATA has given them a degree of legitimacy and media spotlight they didn't have. Look at the recent Reuters piece for example, they took the election of just 2 PTM members from FATA and used it to argue that 'the PTM had widespread support among Pashtun across Pakistan'.



That's 4.5 years from now. Plenty of time for stuff to go sideways like what started to happen in 2007/8 in ex-FATA due to lack of foresight in 2004-2007. Do we need to go through another cycle like that.

We don't have years. Every war has an economic cost in terms of less GDP growth. Another cycle like above and there will be a huge gap in per capita GDP between us and our enemy. We already can't purchase major items for conventional parity. Any further gap will further reduce the nuclear threshold. This coupled with the exponential increase in population in next few years and lower resources will be the perfect recipe for a doomsday scenario.

The establishment needs to settle this now not when things will be out of hand.

People of KPK have always been more sensible relative to other provinces when it comes to voting as evident from previous elections. 

However, it is time to take the Chinese/Russian route. Individual freedom can be sacrificed for overall betterment of the country's population.



pzfz said:


> Security forces AND the PTI govt are too scared and/or clueless as to how to put an end to this clown show.
> 
> Your prescriptions are correct but we'll just have to wait for the majority pashtuns (who are conservative and anti-communist) to deal with them as these communists and secularists were dealt with over in Afghanistan.



Well in absence of the state, the people will have to take action.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095727561508818947


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abu Zarrar said:


> Are we Ok with the name calling now?


Not at all - I was merely asking if Kaliya meant the same thing in Pashtu as it did in Urdu/Punjabi. If yes, then it's a racial slur and all of Wazir's posts using said slur should be reported to twitter.


----------



## VCheng

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What exactly does Kaliya mean? In Urdu and Punjabi it's a derogatory term for darker complexioned people.



But that word is not in the tweet quoted. Republic of Bootan is roughly the Republic of (meaning run by) Boots.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

VCheng said:


> But that word is not in the tweet quoted. Republic of Bootan is roughly the Republic of (meaning run by) Boots.


He has other tweets on his timeline that use the word Kaliya - I know because I've reported them to twitter multiple times in the past.


----------



## VCheng

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> He has other tweets on his timeline that use the word Kaliya - I know because I've reported them to twitter multiple times in the past.



Oh nevermind then. Kaliya is literally "blackie".


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

VCheng said:


> Oh nevermind then. Kaliya is literally "blackie".


And considering he's not exactly the epitome of a 'Gora Chitta Tom Cruise' himself, it's rather ironic.


----------



## Mrc

Some.of them are illegitimate children of USSR invading forces so they are naturally more white @afghaniscum


----------



## Abu Zarrar

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Not at all - I was merely asking if Kaliya meant the same thing in Pashtu as it did in Urdu/Punjabi. If yes, then it's a racial slur and all of Wazir's posts using said slur should be reported to twitter.


There is no such word in pashto...while tweeting in pashto they use "tormakhay" which means the same


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095751246496124928


----------



## Solomon2

https://thediplomat.com/2019/02/pakistan-must-embrace-not-collide-with-ptm/
*Pakistan Must Embrace, Not Collide With, PTM*
Securitizing the movement has put the state in an impossible situation. It’s time to de-escalate.

By Hussain Nadim
February 13, 2019




Leader Manzur Pashteen delivers a speech to the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement in Lahore on April 22.
Image Credit: RFE/RL

Pakistan is locked in a game of chicken between the state and the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (Pashtun Protection Movement or PTM) — a classic game-theory scenario. It is unfortunate that the state has got itself entangled in this situation with a section of its own people. What is more unfortunate is that the state’s response so far has been contradictory to what any strategist would adopt in such a setup. By invoking a “foreign funded conspiracy” label on PTM, the state has brought the otherwise local rights movement under the national security discourse, not only elevating it to the national and global stage but also in the process securitizing the movement itself by framing it as an existential threat to Pakistan.

With the two now set on the collision course, it does not matter who is funding the car — the fact is that both have citizens of Pakistan as passengers. Damned if you do, damned if you don’t – no scenario of this game can ever work in favor of the state. The only way out for the state is to let the civilian leadership take control of the policy, to de-escalate and exit the game that it has naively drawn itself into. One way to do that is to end this clash of narratives and instead embrace what the state otherwise sees as a threat from its parochial security lens. The state is big enough to absorb the diversity without collapsing on its knees. And why shouldn’t it?

Pakistan has been in a state of war for over 17 years and there is not an individual that has not been affected by it. But let’s call a spade a spade: The war has taken the greatest toll on the tribal regions and Pashtuns living in there, for whom the war goes back to 1970s. For a long time the ruling elite in Pakistan has treated the voices of people in the tribal area and elsewhere with sheer neglect and shoved them under the rug. Much of this was because the affected Pashtuns did not have true representation and were far from the comfort of Lahore, Karachi, and Islamabad. To some extent Imran Khan, with his anti-war and anti-drone stance, did become the voice of this lot but as Khan grew in politics, his concerns became more diverse and national, leaving the local Pashtun connection diluted because of high politics. Jamiat Ulema-e Islam (JUI), Jamaat-e-Islami (JI), and the Awami National Party (ANP) have all been in politics too long to capture the youth bulge that has been brewing in the tribal region. This vacuum allowed PTM to get traction; it became the voice of dissent and the unrepresented, and for all the right reasons. Not even the security establishment denies that PTM has genuine grievances, and in the beginning appeared serious to allay these concerns. The problem, however, is the toxic turn of narratives that snowballed into a standoff where bot the state and PTM have taken strong positions.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
For the state, the anti-Pakistan Army slogans, and racial overtones of PTM are a deep reminder of the past that causes panic. They see it as old tactics, and now part of the fifth generation warfare being funded from across the border. They do have a point. With a quick look into the social media trends on PTM, one can observe a significantly large presence of Afghan officials, and foreign trolls, pushing through this racial and anti-army agenda. Especially with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and former Afghan intelligence chief Amrullah Saleh endorsing PTM, it sends the security establishment in overdrive, not realizing that this is the very trap it must avoid. The state sees PTM as contradictory in its stance, maintaining the mantra of nonviolence while continuing its treasonous discourse calling for a mutiny in the armed forces. Military strategists that have dealt with such scenarios before therefore start to conceive of PTM as a foreign-funded movement that wears the façade of nonviolence now to get enough traction to pursue violent means eventually.

The core problem here is that if you are a military strategist, you are vulnerable to make assessments in these deeply securitized terms. This is exactly why it is so important to have the civilian government and civilian strategists formulate the state policy on such issues to avoid turning basic human rights and justice issues into national security ones. Not every nail needs hammering.

For PTM, its conundrum is that it cannot be heard unless it takes up an offensive narrative. How do marginalized people get state attention when for decades the state has continued to ignore their grievances? These racial tactics and anti-Pakistan army slogans thus become a necessity to bring the state to the negotiating table. The state strategists need to see the anti-state rhetoric for what it really is: a cry to be heard, not treason. By continuing to label such voices as treasonous, the state is essentially reinforcing the very anti-state discourse that it seeks to reject. However, as necessary as it may be for PTM, such anti-state and racially charged discourse is also counterproductive in terms of alienating the populace.

For PTM or any other social movement, the key is to recognize at what point to stop, reflect, and transform the narrative. PTM has the state’s attention; however, there appear to be forces that are pushing it into a collision course with the state. In such a case PTM may lose support and risk delegitimizing itself. Social movements in their growth period are delicate and risk collapsing due to competing internal agendas. Unless the aim is to collide with the state to justify racial and ethno-based nationalism, it is about time for PTM to make a bargain. As for the state, it must have the civilian government make the call on this to desecuritize the issue and instead of alienating its own people embrace their very grievances. It may just save the state from a head-on collision with its own people.

_Hussain Nadim is Director of the South Asia Study Group at the University of Sydney._


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## shahbaz baig

Solomon2 said:


> *Pakistan Must Embrace, Not Collide With, PTM*
> Securitizing the movement has put the state in an impossible situation. It’s time to de-escalate.
> 
> By Hussain Nadim
> February 13, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leader Manzur Pashteen delivers a speech to the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement in Lahore on April 22.
> Image Credit: RFE/RL
> 
> Pakistan is locked in a game of chicken between the state and the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (Pashtun Protection Movement or PTM) — a classic game-theory scenario. It is unfortunate that the state has got itself entangled in this situation with a section of its own people. What is more unfortunate is that the state’s response so far has been contradictory to what any strategist would adopt in such a setup. By invoking a “foreign funded conspiracy” label on PTM, the state has brought the otherwise local rights movement under the national security discourse, not only elevating it to the national and global stage but also in the process securitizing the movement itself by framing it as an existential threat to Pakistan.
> 
> With the two now set on the collision course, it does not matter who is funding the car — the fact is that both have citizens of Pakistan as passengers. Damned if you do, damned if you don’t – no scenario of this game can ever work in favor of the state. The only way out for the state is to let the civilian leadership take control of the policy, to de-escalate and exit the game that it has naively drawn itself into. One way to do that is to end this clash of narratives and instead embrace what the state otherwise sees as a threat from its parochial security lens. The state is big enough to absorb the diversity without collapsing on its knees. And why shouldn’t it?
> 
> Pakistan has been in a state of war for over 17 years and there is not an individual that has not been affected by it. But let’s call a spade a spade: The war has taken the greatest toll on the tribal regions and Pashtuns living in there, for whom the war goes back to 1970s. For a long time the ruling elite in Pakistan has treated the voices of people in the tribal area and elsewhere with sheer neglect and shoved them under the rug. Much of this was because the affected Pashtuns did not have true representation and were far from the comfort of Lahore, Karachi, and Islamabad. To some extent Imran Khan, with his anti-war and anti-drone stance, did become the voice of this lot but as Khan grew in politics, his concerns became more diverse and national, leaving the local Pashtun connection diluted because of high politics. Jamiat Ulema-e Islam (JUI), Jamaat-e-Islami (JI), and the Awami National Party (ANP) have all been in politics too long to capture the youth bulge that has been brewing in the tribal region. This vacuum allowed PTM to get traction; it became the voice of dissent and the unrepresented, and for all the right reasons. Not even the security establishment denies that PTM has genuine grievances, and in the beginning appeared serious to allay these concerns. The problem, however, is the toxic turn of narratives that snowballed into a standoff where bot the state and PTM have taken strong positions.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> For the state, the anti-Pakistan Army slogans, and racial overtones of PTM are a deep reminder of the past that causes panic. They see it as old tactics, and now part of the fifth generation warfare being funded from across the border. They do have a point. With a quick look into the social media trends on PTM, one can observe a significantly large presence of Afghan officials, and foreign trolls, pushing through this racial and anti-army agenda. Especially with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and former Afghan intelligence chief Amrullah Saleh endorsing PTM, it sends the security establishment in overdrive, not realizing that this is the very trap it must avoid. The state sees PTM as contradictory in its stance, maintaining the mantra of nonviolence while continuing its treasonous discourse calling for a mutiny in the armed forces. Military strategists that have dealt with such scenarios before therefore start to conceive of PTM as a foreign-funded movement that wears the façade of nonviolence now to get enough traction to pursue violent means eventually.
> 
> The core problem here is that if you are a military strategist, you are vulnerable to make assessments in these deeply securitized terms. This is exactly why it is so important to have the civilian government and civilian strategists formulate the state policy on such issues to avoid turning basic human rights and justice issues into national security ones. Not every nail needs hammering.
> 
> For PTM, its conundrum is that it cannot be heard unless it takes up an offensive narrative. How do marginalized people get state attention when for decades the state has continued to ignore their grievances? These racial tactics and anti-Pakistan army slogans thus become a necessity to bring the state to the negotiating table. The state strategists need to see the anti-state rhetoric for what it really is: a cry to be heard, not treason. By continuing to label such voices as treasonous, the state is essentially reinforcing the very anti-state discourse that it seeks to reject. However, as necessary as it may be for PTM, such anti-state and racially charged discourse is also counterproductive in terms of alienating the populace.
> 
> For PTM or any other social movement, the key is to recognize at what point to stop, reflect, and transform the narrative. PTM has the state’s attention; however, there appear to be forces that are pushing it into a collision course with the state. In such a case PTM may lose support and risk delegitimizing itself. Social movements in their growth period are delicate and risk collapsing due to competing internal agendas. Unless the aim is to collide with the state to justify racial and ethno-based nationalism, it is about time for PTM to make a bargain. As for the state, it must have the civilian government make the call on this to desecuritize the issue and instead of alienating its own people embrace their very grievances. It may just save the state from a head-on collision with its own people.
> 
> _Hussain Nadim is Director of the South Asia Study Group at the University of Sydney._


Wait and watch how the real Pashtuns will eradicate the puppets (Mansoor pashteen). Enemy really think that we (pakistani) are reckless, & the fact is we are not, they(enemies) don't know how it will be turned against them in their own country.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095561231790993408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2105228419533135


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096038706740453376


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097491695766249472


----------



## Mega_Man

They're ranting everywhere at very sensitive time.








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=300589197270943


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106898845466800128


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107057654822825985


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116418134712492033


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Mohsin dawar speech at miranshah today calling Zarb e Azb Zarb e Ghala(Robbery/ fraud)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117457765524496385
@Horus @Irfan Baloch @balixd


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abu Zarrar said:


> Mohsin dawar speech at miranshah today calling Zarb e Azb Zarb e Ghala(Robbery/ fraud)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117457765524496385
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @balixd


he should go and ask the ones that been targeted for that he will have to die and meet them in afterlife to see if the operation was legit or just smoke screen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Quoting IK recent statement about army's role in Afghan war dawar demands army should move to punjab vacate all pashtoon areas.


----------



## sparten

How big was the crowd,
These fucks are masters of manipulative pictures.


----------



## Mamadouso

I struggle to understand what their issue is, do they want to join war torn Afghan & Tajik union instead?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Mofo Wazir calling Pakistan market barbadestan market...says now your (punjab) blood will spill for this land our turn is over.







Mamadouso said:


> I struggle to understand what their issue is, do they want to join war torn Afghan & Tajik union instead?


They also want to be part of afghan peace talks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> Mohsin dawar speech at miranshah today calling Zarb e Azb Zarb e Ghala(Robbery/ fraud)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117457765524496385
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @balixd


Can you translate a bit more on the spech? We can put it up on fb ppage


----------



## Abu Zarrar

balixd said:


> Can you translate a bit more on the spech? We can put it up on fb ppage


On it.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

English transcript of Mohsin Dawar’s today’s speech in Waziristan

Friends this sacred soul of waziristan holds the honor of having first rally of PTM. The purpose of this procession was to inform you why this destruction took place, why your homes were destroyed. It was done for dollars. Not a single terrorist was killed. My question to Pak army is why this operation took place, what was the reason behind it. Like I said this was not Zarb e Azb this was zarb e robbery. We call upon state of Pakistan look people of this land are awake, they will not tolerate Taliban or their commanders... if you are so fond of these people relocate them to Punjab... we will not allow these people on soil of Waziristan.. 

We call upon these khaki uniformed personnel in whatever schools and hospitals of Waziristan they are, they should vacate our land otherwise we will have to kick them out ourselves...

When we started our movement govt called us American and Indian agents. PTM’s stance that Pakistan army is behind this terrorism was such a powerful rhetoric that Imran Khan in an interview to BBC said terrorism was launched by army means what? Now dear crowd tell me what slogan fits this scenario... 
Crowd:Yeh jo dehshat.....

We pushtuns are directly affected by Afghan peace talks. Pakistan ISI nor US has right to determine our fate, only Afghans have this right...

In our Peshawar rally we demanded that Pakistan army vacate our lands. Once again we repeat our demand... go to Punjab go to Sialkot but leave our area to us .... they cannot control it they can only make terrorists...










@balixd @Horus @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Mamadouso

Abu Zarrar said:


> English transcript of Mohsin Dawar’s today’s speech in Waziristan
> 
> Friends this sacred soul of waziristan holds the honor of having first rally of PTM. The purpose of this procession was to inform you why this destruction took place, why your homes were destroyed. It was done for dollars. Not a single terrorist was killed. My question to Pak army is why this operation took place, what was the reason behind it. Like I said this was not Zarb e Azb this was zarb e robbery. We call upon state of Pakistan look people of this land are awake, they will not tolerate Taliban or their commanders... if you are so fond of these people relocate them to Punjab... we will not allow these people on soil of Waziristan..
> 
> We call upon these khaki uniformed personnel in whatever schools and hospitals of Waziristan they are, they should vacate our land otherwise we will have to kick them out ourselves...
> 
> When we started our movement govt called us American and Indian agents. PTM’s stance that Pakistan army is behind this terrorism was such a powerful rhetoric that Imran Khan in an interview to BBC said terrorism was launched by army means what? Now dear crowd tell me what slogan fits this scenario...
> Crowd:Yeh jo dehshat.....
> 
> We pushtuns are directly affected by Afghan peace talks. Pakistan ISI nor US has right to determine our fate, only Afghans have this right...
> 
> In our Peshawar rally we demanded that Pakistan army vacate our lands. Once again we repeat our demand... go to Punjab go to Sialkot but leave our area to us .... they cannot control it they can only make terrorists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Horus @Irfan Baloch



These people are very strange, so basically now they claim to be Afghan? Would they want to join Afghan area with Tajiks, Shia and then fight civil war with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Put mad dogs down


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> English transcript of Mohsin Dawar’s today’s speech in Waziristan
> 
> Friends this sacred soul of waziristan holds the honor of having first rally of PTM. The purpose of this procession was to inform you why this destruction took place, why your homes were destroyed. It was done for dollars. Not a single terrorist was killed. My question to Pak army is why this operation took place, what was the reason behind it. Like I said this was not Zarb e Azb this was zarb e robbery. We call upon state of Pakistan look people of this land are awake, they will not tolerate Taliban or their commanders... if you are so fond of these people relocate them to Punjab... we will not allow these people on soil of Waziristan..
> 
> We call upon these khaki uniformed personnel in whatever schools and hospitals of Waziristan they are, they should vacate our land otherwise we will have to kick them out ourselves...
> 
> When we started our movement govt called us American and Indian agents. PTM’s stance that Pakistan army is behind this terrorism was such a powerful rhetoric that Imran Khan in an interview to BBC said terrorism was launched by army means what? Now dear crowd tell me what slogan fits this scenario...
> Crowd:Yeh jo dehshat.....
> 
> We pushtuns are directly affected by Afghan peace talks. Pakistan ISI nor US has right to determine our fate, only Afghans have this right...
> 
> In our Peshawar rally we demanded that Pakistan army vacate our lands. Once again we repeat our demand... go to Punjab go to Sialkot but leave our area to us .... they cannot control it they can only make terrorists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Horus @Irfan Baloch


Thanks all lot buddy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

There is huge anti state sentiment calling it foriegn conspiracy wont cut it , PTM’s grievance must be addressed there are thousands behind them “although i think pustun medevil culture is to be blamed equally “ both ghq and ptm need to sit on a table asap



Mrc said:


> Put mad dogs down


They are our people and have grievances which needs to be addressed .. those paying the price in blood and property understand their circumstances... stupid ignorAnt comments wont cut it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Don't understand why IK didn't field his candidate against him..Or what do he really wishes..If people of wazirstan doesn't want Army to be placed there Army should come back....or only stay at the border..Let police handle the issues..Why to take blame ...


----------



## Winchester

Clearly people in Waziristan have a problem with being in a multi-ethnic union like Pakistan, so what is the solution here?



H!TchHiker said:


> Don't understand why IK didn't field his candidate against him..Or what do he really wishes..If people of wazirstan doesn't want Army to be placed there Army should come back....or only stay at the border..Let police handle the issues..Why to take blame ...


 
They want army to go back to Punjab. This is the language of secession.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

English transcript of Manzoor pashteen speech in Waziristan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
This was city of attan and celebrations... then came the state and it’s evil policy that took away our right of laughter, our merriment, our attan. Every shop, every market, every house saw destruction... every person who was cause of joy and happiness of this city was beheaded. Every possible measure was taken to bring death and destruction to this city of jubilations... even if they construct 100 new markets Miranshah can never be the same Miranshah... we had emotional, mental attachment to this Bazaar... these new markets are an eye-sore for us, they have been built with our blood... this is our land, it’s construction should have been done according to our wishes, not according to wishes of your army... these are our lands, full of natural resources and minerals, it’s not state’s favor to us ... state wants to snatch our resources, our rights from us... they destroyed 12000 shops and today they have guts to tell us verify your claims to build your shops...State can do all dramas they want to, we are making our own arrangements and then we will sort out state. 

All target killings that were carried out here are done at behest of GHQ’s policy... our land, our country, our resources are sacred to us like a mother... but today Lahore has occupied your land, it’s resources, insulted our motherland... this army is here to take control of our minerals and our resources... we will not let this happen ...

I ask army did you come here to terminate menace of Taliban or to loot Sawat’s Emeralds or take over Landikotal’s business or control Mehmand’s marble or snatch Waziristan’s gold? Destruction of Taliban was an excuse... but listen to me loud and clear, we will not let you occupy our motherland 
I will repeat what I said last year that our processions are not just rallies but they are hands that have risen to grab you from your necks 







@balixd @Horus @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

pak-marine said:


> They are our people and have grievances which needs to be addressed .. those paying the price in blood and property understand their circumstances... stupid ignorAnt comments wont cut it




Bhai yeah khoon mai hota hay...

Aap negotiate ker k daikh lo.... Ker lo... No harm


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118110543590699008


----------



## Path-Finder

Abu Zarrar said:


> English transcript of Manzoor pashteen speech in Waziristan
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> This was city of attan and celebrations... then came the state and it’s evil policy that took away our right of laughter, our merriment, our attan. Every shop, every market, every house saw destruction... every person who was cause of joy and happiness of this city was beheaded. Every possible measure was taken to bring death and destruction to this city of jubilations... even if they construct 100 new markets Miranshah can never be the same Miranshah... we had emotional, mental attachment to this Bazaar... these new markets are an eye-sore for us, they have been built with our blood... this is our land, it’s construction should have been done according to our wishes, not according to wishes of your army... these are our lands, full of natural resources and minerals, it’s not state’s favor to us ... state wants to snatch our resources, our rights from us... they destroyed 12000 shops and today they have guts to tell us verify your claims to build your shops...State can do all dramas they want to, we are making our own arrangements and then we will sort out state.
> 
> All target killings that were carried out here are done at behest of GHQ’s policy... our land, our country, our resources are sacred to us like a mother... but today Lahore has occupied your land, it’s resources, insulted our motherland... this army is here to take control of our minerals and our resources... we will not let this happen ...
> 
> I ask army did you come here to terminate menace of Taliban or to loot Sawat’s Emeralds or take over Landikotal’s business or control Mehmand’s marble or snatch Waziristan’s gold? Destruction of Taliban was an excuse... but listen to me loud and clear, we will not let you occupy our motherland
> I will repeat what I said last year that our processions are not just rallies but they are hands that have risen to grab you from your necks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Horus @The Eagle



is this mother f#cker for real. This ttp sympathiser and their acts are all halal. this is now too much out of control. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118169404829782017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadouso

Path-Finder said:


> is this mother f#cker for real. This ttp sympathiser and their acts are all halal. this is now too much out of control.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118169404829782017



I think only in Pakistan would these group be invited into parliament after saying things like ‘we have been occupied by Lahore’.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Path-Finder said:


> is this mother f#cker for real. This ttp sympathiser and their acts are all halal. this is now too much out of control.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118169404829782017


pata nahi wo red line konsi hoti ha


----------



## Path-Finder

Mamadouso said:


> I think only in Pakistan would these group be invited into parliament after saying things like ‘we have been occupied by Lahore’.


this c#unt is illegitimate bastard children of commie marxist wankers anp! they say the same f#cking things. |Picture is becoming clearer by the day this is ttp in parliament under the ethnic guise.



Abu Zarrar said:


> pata nahi wo red line konsi hoti ha


there is no red lines but blurred lines, unless there is a strategy by allowing these ethnic terrorists into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadouso

Path-Finder said:


> this c#unt is illegitimate bastard children of commie marxist wankers anp! they say the same f#cking things. |Picture is becoming clearer by the day this is ttp in parliament under the ethnic guise.
> 
> 
> there is no red lines but blurred lines, unless there is a strategy by allowing these ethnic terrorists into power.



Yes the translation above is filled with Indian talking points ‘punjabi army’ and ‘occupied by Lahore’. I have glanced at the PTM supporting accounts on Twitter and they are 90% Indian or Afghan based. 

The Afghan refugees should be repatriated immediately as they have no loyalty to Pakistan and are formenting rebellion within.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118254465847582721
I wonder what the response will be ?? From the establishment!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118225773645697026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118245671889510407

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Promoted tweet


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118382092314923010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Here we go


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118507797249961984
@balixd @Horus @path-finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118507797249961984
> @balixd @Horus @path-finder


let him annouce something.....i hope the themselve make a connection with the Terrorist.....and then we will see....because TTP has already confirmed it was their boys....so PTM itself or any of it's member saying they were innocent, they would be shooting themself in the foot.....

I hope and pray PTM owns the guys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118545218004049920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118483954368221184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Abu Zarrar said:


> English transcript of Manzoor pashteen speech in Waziristan
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> This was city of attan and celebrations... then came the state and it’s evil policy that took away our right of laughter, our merriment, our attan. Every shop, every market, every house saw destruction... every person who was cause of joy and happiness of this city was beheaded. Every possible measure was taken to bring death and destruction to this city of jubilations... even if they construct 100 new markets Miranshah can never be the same Miranshah... we had emotional, mental attachment to this Bazaar... these new markets are an eye-sore for us, they have been built with our blood... this is our land, it’s construction should have been done according to our wishes, not according to wishes of your army... these are our lands, full of natural resources and minerals, it’s not state’s favor to us ... state wants to snatch our resources, our rights from us... they destroyed 12000 shops and today they have guts to tell us verify your claims to build your shops...State can do all dramas they want to, we are making our own arrangements and then we will sort out state.
> 
> All target killings that were carried out here are done at behest of GHQ’s policy... our land, our country, our resources are sacred to us like a mother... but today Lahore has occupied your land, it’s resources, insulted our motherland... this army is here to take control of our minerals and our resources... we will not let this happen ...
> 
> I ask army did you come here to terminate menace of Taliban or to loot Sawat’s Emeralds or take over Landikotal’s business or control Mehmand’s marble or snatch Waziristan’s gold? Destruction of Taliban was an excuse... but listen to me loud and clear, we will not let you occupy our motherland
> I will repeat what I said last year that our processions are not just rallies but they are hands that have risen to grab you from your necks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Horus @The Eagle


Holy shit someone needs to put a bullet in this assholes head ASAP.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Khan_patriot said:


> Holy shit someone needs to put a bullet in this assholes head ASAP.


It's nothing compare to this khinzeer speech Ali wazeer


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118561900831416322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118561905482838016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

look at the crowd. stupid people, they deserve another round of destruction


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118602745907257344
Interesting, so achakzai was not the first taki wearing clown!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Kick the.media out and start killing the leadership mercilessly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilpakistani

talked to few of their supporters lately .... they have been thoroughly brain washed.... Baat haath sai nikalti ja rai hai.... they're really poisoning the people there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest9999

this may not sit well with everyone, but I think Pakistan needs to keep history fresh in its mind in order to avoid repeating it. Sit down and negotiate with PTM, in public and in plain sight. I think the recent negotiation involving parliament is a good step. Military should not re-create the perception of fighting its own people. FATA has been merged with KPK, so this group has already lost much of its powder. You need to negotiate with them and develop ex-FATA, win hearts & minds, simultaneously. Doing so will avoid unnecessary bloodshed and will deprive PTM of its reasons for existence.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119145984242540545






Blame the Punjabi by afgha-nazi


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119241172780769280


----------



## Path-Finder

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119241172780769280








although its hamid mir the head head snake!


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119520263614488576


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119615814376800261

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119542392019914753


Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119615814376800261
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119542392019914753


We should support hayat narrative what do you think 
brother @The Eagle @Path-Finder @Foxtrot Alpha @BHarwana


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119619029918998528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119615814376800261
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119542392019914753
> 
> We should support hayat narrative what do you think
> brother @The Eagle @Path-Finder @Foxtrot Alpha @BHarwana
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119619029918998528


i don't even know this guy


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> i don't even know this guy


I know its a fan account point is many ptm supporters think that hayat betrayed PTM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Abu Zarrar said:


> We should support hayat narrative what do you think



Hayat is already doing good as soon as he realized the real face of PTM. Even if we start to support him, he is already branded an agent by PTM. lol. 

دے والا خہ دبڑدوس کئی۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119553491503071233


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119682817666031617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

*Terrorist attack happens*:

PTM: Pak army is behind terrorism. It doesn't want to take action against terrorists. Yeh jo dehshat gardi hai. Is k peechai wardi hai

*Pak army takes action and kills terrorists in broad day light
*
PTM:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

below is an ID of Pasteen follower, interestinghly he is the among the first few followers of two Ahrar Media handles. One is official handle of Hizb ul Ahrar and second is may be a fan made handle. am not sure yet if it's official handle or just pro handle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Is this an official source?


----------



## Ghost 125

no mtter how badly they are exposed, this rotten system and the state is not going to take any action, they ll have a free hand and they ll become another anaconda for us. by the time we ll wake up it ll be too late just like it was too late on 25 march 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamadouso

Areesh said:


> *Terrorist attack happens*:
> 
> PTM: Pak army is behind terrorism. It doesn't want to take action against terrorists. Yeh jo dehshat gardi hai. Is k peechai wardi hai
> 
> *Pak army takes action and kills terrorists in broad day light
> *
> PTM:
> View attachment 555656



This individual is clearly now exposed. Who is funding him to travel around giving speeches, how does he organise these marches & visits without any real income?


----------



## zulu

Oh na ji Allah ki rehmat sy poori umeed hai. i m from Khi watching and resisting MQM from day 1 (Nov 1987 ) its long time some time i wonder if i ever wanna see the end of it than miracle happened Raheel Sharif cleaned them and no MQM any more. Inshaallah soon we will see that PTM watch thread closing permanently too because there will be no PTM left on ground 


Ghost 125 said:


> no mtter how badly they are exposed, this rotten system and the state is not going to take any action, they ll have a free hand and they ll become another anaconda for us. by the time we ll wake up it ll be too late just like it was too late on 25 march 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

zulu said:


> Oh na ji Allah ki rehmat sy poori umeed hai. i m from Khi watching and resisting MQM from day 1 (Nov 1987 ) its long time some time i wonder if i ever wanna see the end of it than miracle happened Raheel Sharif cleaned them and no MQM any more. Inshaallah soon we will see that PTM watch thread closing permanently too because there will be no PTM left on ground


this is the problem, we wait till the time an irritation engorges to the level of existential threat then we run around like a wet hen in emergency, we suffer more losses more casualities.
Swat is a living example, it didnt fell to fazlullah in just a day, they captured 6 out of 7 districts of malkand divison in a systemetic way, they attacked police stations, schools bridges , towers, businesses we were sleeping. and thn in order to take it back we had to sen in two full fledged divisons and specil forces and suffered more casualities in 'Rah e rast' becoz apperently a brigade could not do the job in 'Rah e Haq'
we suffer more becoz of our own inaction and less due to enemy action


----------



## zulu

Agree with u on that point but wanna tell u parallel by MQM abt which i exp.In 1992 Army tried to clean them but become prisoner of so called ground political realities and they came back strong.Later in 1994-95 Naseer ullah Babar was near elimination of them by Police force but first Benazir backed and later lost her govt in Aug 1996,MQM got another breathing space.In 2001 election MQM was nearly cleaned in election losing all its seats till 11 PM than Farooq Sattar contacted Gen Pervaiz Musharaf and voila they succeed in face saving at least getting 7-8 seats out of 14.Dont ask about 2008 and 2013 elections full namonay baazi.Not quoting u from any paper or internet forum every time i was on street that time than what the difference in 2014 clean up ??Gen Raheel Sharif was first reluctant but Rizwan AKhtar convinced him and they cleaned just under 2 years so what the difference??SIrf irady kaa MQM was never invincible always get another chances by other mistakes but once Army started with strong and clear will they disappeared for forever.Same will happen with PTM too Inshaallah all we need one person with clear vision and strong will 


Ghost 125 said:


> this is the problem, we wait till the time an irritation engorges to the level of existential threat then we run around like a wet hen in emergency, we suffer more losses more casualities.
> Swat is a living example, it didnt fell to fazlullah in just a day, they captured 6 out of 7 districts of malkand divison in a systemetic way, they attacked police stations, schools bridges , towers, businesses we were sleeping. and thn in order to take it back we had to sen in two full fledged divisons and specil forces and suffered more casualities in 'Rah e rast' becoz apperently a brigade could not do the job in 'Rah e Haq'
> we suffer more becoz of our own inaction and less due to enemy action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

zulu said:


> Agree with u on that point but wanna tell u parallel by MQM abt which i exp.In 1992 Army tried to clean them but become prisoner of so called ground political realities and they came back strong.Later in 1994-95 Naseer ullah Babar was near elimination of them by Police force but first Benazir backed and later lost her govt in Aug 1996,MQM got another breathing space.In 2001 election MQM was nearly cleaned in election losing all its seats till 11 PM than Farooq Sattar contacted Gen Pervaiz Musharaf and voila they succeed in face saving at least getting 7-8 seats out of 14.Dont ask about 2008 and 2013 elections full namonay baazi.Not quoting u from any paper or internet forum every time i was on street that time than what the difference in 2014 clean up ??Gen Raheel Sharif was first reluctant but Rizwan AKhtar convinced him and they cleaned just under 2 years so what the difference??SIrf irady kaa MQM was never invincible always get another chances by other mistakes but once Army started with strong and clear will they disappeared for forever.Same will happen with PTM too Inshaallah all we need one person with clear vision and strong will


exactly they are not invincible ,none of them are, neither the religious fanatics were nor the ethno fascist PTM nd MQM. we just need a strong head decision maker and will to deal with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Just 1 person at right place and on right time we need and IA it will happened soon i really fed up watching MAnzor Pashteen,Mohsin Dawar and Afrasiyab Khattak they are as irritating as Altaf Hussain to me 


Ghost 125 said:


> exactly they are not invincible ,none of them are, neither the religious fanatics were nor the ethno fascist PTM nd MQM. we just need a strong head decision maker and will to deal with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## criticalerror

zulu said:


> Just 1 person at right place and on right time we need and IA it will happened soon i really fed up watching MAnzor Pashteen,Mohsin Dawar and Afrasiyab Khattak they are as irritating as Altaf Hussain to me



Seriously, even us Pathans are furious at these idiots. We clean swept their predecessors (ANP) and another pops up. The state needs to act without mercy to these vermin. What made matters worse is that they have representation in our NA. May their end be more quick than the protracted demise of MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

bravery will result in peace! cowardice is like fire in dry wood it will burn the whole forest!! we need someone to make brave decisions and fix all the problems of this country and become what we are suppose to become! A Powerful (economically and militarily) islamic nuclear country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

Bhai honestly ???i pray woh Army ky hath char jain par Pashtoon ky na charhy warna jo hona hai Allah hi bachaye unhain phir 


criticalerror said:


> Seriously, even us Pathans are furious at these idiots. We clean swept their predecessors (ANP) and another pops up. The state needs to act without mercy to these vermin. What made matters worse is that they have representation in our NA. May their end be more quick than the protracted demise of MQM.


----------



## criticalerror

zulu said:


> Bhai honestly ???i pray woh Army ky hath char jain par Pashtoon ky na charhy warna jo hona hai Allah hi bachaye unhain phir



Bhai i hope pushtoono k haath char jaye. To make an example for all the other closet traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Time is up’: DG ISPR warns PTM leadership in press conference*
April 29, 2019







DG ISPR Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor addresses a press conference in Rawalpindi on Monday. — DawnNewsTV

Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor on Monday said that the Pakistan Army wanted to make every effort to resolve the issues faced by Pashtuns in tribals areas, but that the manner adopted by the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) to voice such grievances would no longer be tolerated.

Addressing a wide-ranging press conference at the General Headquarters in which he talked about the recent tensions with Indian and issues of national security, the head of the military's media wing also suggested that the PTM had received funding from Afghan and Indian intelligence services.

"We want to do everything for the people [of tribal areas], but those who are playing in the hands of people, their time is up. Their time is up," Maj Gen Ghafoor said, referring to the PTM.

"But the instructions of the army chief will be fully followed. People will not face any sort of problem and neither will any unlawful path be adopted," he said, suggesting possible action against the PTM. "Everything will be done lawfully."

"You have enjoyed all the liberty that you wanted to," he said, addressing the PTM leadership.

PTM is a rights-based alliance that, besides calling for the de-mining of the former tribal areas and greater freedom of movement in the latter, has insisted on an end to the practices of extrajudicial killings, enforced disappearances and unlawful detentions, and for their practitioners to be held to account within a truth and reconciliation framework.

The ISPR chief individually responded to the demands made by the PTM at its rallies and meetings.

"When we took action against the TLP (Tehreek-i-Labbaik Pakistan), people said that why is action not taken against PTM as they speak up too much as well.

"The first person to engage with them [PTM] was me. I was told to engage with them by the army chief and I was given one order by the army chief: 'Do not use a harsh hand with them.'

"I met with [PTM leader] Mohsin Dawar, and they had three demands: They said that mines and unexploded bombs still exist [in tribal areas] [...] Their demand was genuine, we created 48 teams and 45 per cent of these areas were cleared. [As many as] 101 casualties of the Pakistan Army also occurred in those areas while clearing them of those mines. We let those casualties happen as they happened in the line of duty.

"Their [PTM's] next demand was about clearing away checkposts. Pak Army has lost thousands of soldiers at these checkposts.

"[The issue of] missing persons were their third demand [and] they created a list of those missing persons. The list has shortened to 2,500 cases today and the [missing persons] commission is working day and night to resolve those cases.

"These demands were not even their [PTM's] demands, the demands are of the people that live there.

"On the PTM website, they have got a number that states the amount of funds they have collected from Pashtuns around the world. But tell us how much money did you get from the NDS (Afghan National Directorate of Security) to run your campaign? How much money did RAW (India's Research and Analysis Wing) give you for the first dharna in Islamabad?

"[Superintendent of Police] Tahir Dawar is killed in Afghanistan, in what capacity did PTM talk to the Afghan government, and say that the [Pakistani] government should not be handed the body and the body should only be given to the Dawar tribe?

"Why did NDS give you funds for Arman Loni’s funeral and the dharna that followed? If you have these funds, why do you not use these funds for the development?

"When Arman Loni died, funeral prayers were offered for him in Afghanistan. But how is it that when 10 policemen lost their lives trying to protect 800 students giving police entry exams [in Balochistan], you did not go to the _namaz-i-janaza_ for those 10 men. And no _namaz-i-janaza_ was held for those 10 men in Afghanistan.

"When Loni died, the Afghan prime minister gave a statement in his favour and you [PTM] endorsed it.

"Those people who are playing with the people whose issues they have brought forward, I would like to tell them that their time is up. Their time is up.

"I would like to ask the PTM to provide me another list, besides the one of the missing persons, of all the strength of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) that exists in Afghanistan, so that I could tally the two to see if any of the missing persons are actually sitting there.

He then delivered a message in Pushto to the Pushto-speaking people, urging them to not be deceived by the people functioning against Pakistan's interests.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122891615478136833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## criticalerror

InshaAllah the time is near where PTM is wiped off the face if the map.


----------



## Mrc

Don't delay it now


----------



## Ghost 125

hamid mir and saleem safi were not dettered by these words. They even tried to defend PTM shamelessly at the end of press conference with their pointy useless questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

VOA trying to save their 'puppet'. Don't worry, beta, your time is coming soon, insha'Allah...!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122903224435003392


----------



## Mrc

Every one who Tweeted liked or re Tweeted this arse holes tweets shud b picked up and made into a missing person

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## criticalerror

Ali Tariq said:


> VOA trying to save their 'puppet'. Don't worry, beta, your time is coming soon, insha'Allah...!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122903224435003392



You can see their desperation. InshaAllah the end is nigh for these b*strds.


----------



## Ali Tariq

criticalerror said:


> You can see their desperation. InshaAllah the end is nigh for these b*strds.


 Soon there won't be any terrorist or extremist will left in Pakistan. Insha'Allah.!!!


----------



## criticalerror

Ali Tariq said:


> Soon there won't be any terrorist or extremist will left in Pakistan. Insha'Allah.!!!



Insha’Allah!


----------



## Path-Finder

Ali Tariq said:


> VOA trying to save their 'puppet'. Don't worry, beta, your time is coming soon, insha'Allah...!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122903224435003392




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122963865254412288
Showing he is miskeen but wearing expensive headphones


----------



## zulu

Waqii main esp Saleem Safi becoming top contender for "kaa***jar of the year award """ surpassing Manzoor pashteen and billo rani.Rem my parallel draw to u ???State hath daaly tu rukhe nahiii otherwise they will bounce back more powerfully 


Ghost 125 said:


> hamid mir and saleem safi were not dettered by these words. They even tried to defend PTM shamelessly at the end of press conference with their pointy useless questions


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122987974550073345

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123253699869065217


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123571354098335750


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## ghazi52

*PTM itself 'not an issue' but few individuals exploiting sentiments of terrorism victims: COAS*
May 02, 2019






Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. — INP/File

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday said that while the Pashtun Tahaffuz Movement (PTM) is itself "not an issue", certain individuals "playing in foreign hands" are exploiting the sentiments of people who have suffered hardships because of terrorism.

The army chief's remarks, which he made while interacting with students of various universities at the Corps Auditorium during a visit to Peshawar, come days after the military's spokesperson at a press conference read out a charge sheet against PTM, accusing the Pashtun ethnic rights movement of receiving funds from foreign intelligence agencies and hinting at a possible action against it.

"PTM itself is not an issue. The issues being highlighted [by the movement] are genuine and natural in post-operation environment," Gen Bajwa was quoted as saying in an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement. "However, few individuals playing in foreign hands are by design exploiting sentiments of the people who have actually suffered at the hands of terrorism and now need care."

The army chief said stressed that both the government and the security forces were working to address the genuine issues of the residents of tribal areas "regardless of where they come from".

“For us progress towards enduring peace through socio-economic development comes first and we shall fail all inimical forces and their conspiracies trying to undo our gains,” he vowed.

Lauding the efforts of the Pakistani nation and the armed forces for defeating terrorism, the army chief said it was now time "to have its dividends through socio-economic development in which education is [the] most important".

According to the press release, the students during the meeting expressed their complete support for the Pakistani armed forces, saying "they will be contributors and not bystanders to [a] bright future of Pakistan and [that] they will not be swayed by detractors of any type."


----------



## __Jihadi__

When PTM sympathizers meet me on Twitter [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124195680615051264


----------



## sparten

Must confess, the movement is worrying me now.
I think we might have an MQM on our hands now.


----------



## Ghost 125

sparten said:


> Must confess, the movement is worrying me now.
> I think we might have an MQM on our hands now.


only the weak tolerate treason and sedition. sadly our state does not behave like state most of the time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

As if out of the playbook 
Here is PTM's equivalent to dr Shazia rape case.


----------



## criticalerror

Sinnerman108 said:


> View attachment 558550
> 
> 
> As if out of the playbook
> Here is PTM's equivalent to dr Shazia rape case.



I would advise against sharing their propaganda here.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126072408174149632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126756308625936385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126803497486311425


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128358279636066304


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/










How long is the state going to wait for these mofo snakes?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131461623992987648


----------



## Cuirassier

When the time is right, the iron will strike.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131526197710430208
Something needs to be done about loy shoy


----------



## Mamadouso

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131526197710430208
> Something needs to be done about loy shoy



Will Iran be happy with that picture? An Iranian on here claimed that Pakistani Balochistan was their ‘historic land’ too!


----------



## criticalerror

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131526197710430208
> Something needs to be done about loy shoy



Loy Afghanistan means Greater Afghanistan.. as if A-Gand bharat wasn’t enough to joke about.


----------



## ghazi52

Two groups fought in New Sabzi Mandi Karachi today. Open use of firearms by both groups. Many shot and at least one dead.
Since both groups were Pashtuns. There were no countrywide Pashtoon sit ins, no protests and no PTM. The groups fought and then went on to block the superhighway and Rangers had to Intervene.
Just imagine if one group was Pashtun and the other was Muhajir or even worse "Punjabi" and one Pushtoon got shot?
The entire social media would be buzzing about "Zooloom on Pushtoons" and how "Napak Army" is responsible for a "Pathan bai" death.
Yes any group from any ethnicity can fight but making every crime,murder an ethnic issue is only a Pushtoon thing as long as there is some non-Pushtoon involvement.
If both parties are Pashtun then all is good.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## criticalerror

ghazi52 said:


> Two groups fought in New Sabzi Mandi Karachi today. Open use of firearms by both groups. Many shot and at least one dead.
> Since both groups were Pashtuns. There were no countrywide Pashtoon sit ins, no protests and no PTM. The groups fought and then went on to block the superhighway and Rangers had to Intervene.
> Just imagine if one group was Pashtun and the other was Muhajir or even worse "Punjabi" and one Pushtoon got shot?
> The entire social media would be buzzing about "Zooloom on Pushtoons" and how "Napak Army" is responsible for a "Pathan bai" death.
> Yes any group from any ethnicity can fight but making every crime,murder an ethnic issue is only a Pushtoon thing as long as there is some non-Pushtoon involvement.
> If both parties are Pashtun then all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Please stop associating all Pashtuns with PTM. They bring us a bad name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

After the Twitter rant yesterday.... 

I see a state weakness in dealing with scum openly declaring them selves afghans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is a fact. By the way I myself is Pashtun, 
We have to say openly. 
Facts are facts, this is first hand knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## criticalerror

ghazi52 said:


> It is a fact. By the way I myself is Pashtun,
> We have to say openly.
> Facts are facts, this is first hand knowledge.



No only PTM does that. I don’t argue that everything isn’t blown out of proportion but just that the perpetrators are not representation of all Pushtoons.


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Mrc said:


> After the Twitter rant yesterday....
> 
> I see a state weakness in dealing with scum openly declaring them selves afghans


Afghan is an ethnicity what's so wrong about that may I ask?


----------



## pakdefender

Its one tribe , the Mehsud tribe that is the problem , there is a systemic problem in this tribe ... almost all anti-state , traitors , turncoats , cut-throats , terrorists have been directly on indirectly associated with this tribe , Abdullah Mehsud , Baitullah Mehsud , Hakimullah Mehsud , Qari Hussain Mehsud and Manzoor Mehsud ( bastard's real name is Manzoor Mehsud , chameleon changed it to Manzoor Pashteen ) all have a few things in commons , facts should not be ignored.


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

ghazi52 said:


> Two groups fought in New Sabzi Mandi Karachi today. Open use of firearms by both groups. Many shot and at least one dead.
> Since both groups were Pashtuns. There were no countrywide Pashtoon sit ins, no protests and no PTM. The groups fought and then went on to block the superhighway and Rangers had to Intervene.
> Just imagine if one group was Pashtun and the other was Muhajir or even worse "Punjabi" and one Pushtoon got shot?
> The entire social media would be buzzing about "Zooloom on Pushtoons" and how "Napak Army" is responsible for a "Pathan bai" death.
> Yes any group from any ethnicity can fight but making every crime,murder an ethnic issue is only a Pushtoon thing as long as there is some non-Pushtoon involvement.
> If both parties are Pashtun then all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


If I didn't know any better it would seem like you're stereotyping Pathans. If anything, these cases should be taken as a sign of incompetence of the police wherever incidents like this happen, if it wasn't for that I doubt this whole PTM thing (or any other movement that bases itself on sectarianism or ethnic nationalism) would've been relevant in the first place. Kudos to their achievements but if the police departments could do their jobs properly the armed forces wouldn't need to get involved where they didn't need to.



pakdefender said:


> Its one tribe , the Mehsud tribe that is the problem , there is a systemic problem in this tribe ... almost all anti-state , traitors , turncoats , cut-throats , terrorists have been directly on indirectly associated with this tribe , Abdullah Mehsud , Baitullah Mehsud , Hakimullah Mehsud , Qari Hussain Mehsud and Manzoor Mehsud ( bastards real name is Manzoor Mehsud , chameleon changed it to Manzoor Pashteen ) all have a few things in commons , facts should not be ignored.


That's just racist man, I know quite a lot of Mehsuds who would give their lives for this country and they've shown it by picking up arms in support of the army during the border skirmishes with Afghanistan. What you're saying is wrong and pretty much the same as people who stereotype Muslims everywhere as terrorists after there is a major incident anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Logical Pakistani said:


> Afghan is an ethnicity what's so wrong about that may I ask?




O bhai than u shud be clear as Afghanistan is a country as well


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Mrc said:


> O bhai than u shud be clear as Afghanistan is a country as well


being ethnically Afghan and being an Afghan national are two different things and there shouldn't be anything wrong with being either, what's your point?


----------



## Mrc

Logical Pakistani said:


> being ethnically Afghan and being an Afghan national are two different things and there shouldn't be anything wrong with being either, what's your point?




A Pakistani calling him self afghan ethnicity has nothing wrong 

A Pakistani calling him self afghan national shud b persume to off spring of an afghan prostitute gangraped by soviets and shud be put down like a mad dog


Smajh aaye??


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Mrc said:


> A Pakistani calling him self afghan ethnicity has nothing wrong
> 
> A Pakistani calling him self afghan national shud b persume to off spring of an afghan prostitute gangraped by soviets and shud be put down like a mad dog
> 
> 
> Smajh aaye??


samajh aap ki personality ki aa gayi ✌️


----------



## Mrc

Logical Pakistani said:


> samajh aap ki personality ki aa gayi ✌️




F
Good...


----------



## Cuirassier

Mrc said:


> A Pakistani calling him self afghan ethnicity has nothing wrong
> 
> A Pakistani calling him self afghan national shud b persume to off spring of an afghan prostitute gangraped by soviets and shud be put down like a mad dog
> 
> 
> Smajh aaye??


Should pertain to Pakhtoon reference, in modern times, being Afghan is mostly used to describe a citizen of Afghanistan.


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

TF141 said:


> Should pertain to Pakhtoon reference, in modern times, being Afghan is mostly used to describe a citizen of Afghanistan.


If a an ethnic Bengali living in Kolkata can be called as such without living in Bangladesh or a German speaker living in Austria can then what's the problem with using a historically and culturally correct term for Pathans? Set your political and national associations aside for a while, not every Afghan is an Afghani or wants to be associated with them.


----------



## pakdefender

Enemies of Pakistan have been using same old tactics against it since 1947 but somehow we never learn , wonder why 

Faqir of Ipi did tag team with Fakhre-Afghan Bacha ( baz ) Khan against Pakistan and Quaid e Azam
Faqir of Ipi did the violence , Fakhre e Afghan played the peace nick , both were joined at the hip

Today PTM and TTP are playing the same game with support from Afghanistan

Kirdar nahin badlay , sirf chehray badal gai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Logical Pakistani said:


> If a an ethnic Bengali living in Kolkata can be called as such without living in Bangladesh or a German speaker living in Austria can then what's the problem with using a historically and culturally correct term for Pathans? Set your political and national associations aside for a while, not every Afghan is an Afghani or wants to be associated with them.


It's confusing, that's all.


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

pakdefender said:


> Enemies of Pakistan have been using same old tactics against it since 1947 but somehow we never learn , wonder why
> 
> Faqir of Ipi did tag team with Fakhre-Afghan Bacha ( baz ) Khan against Pakistan and Quaid e Azam
> Faqir of Ipi did the violence , Fakhre e Afghan played the peace nick , both were joined at the hip
> 
> Today PTM and TTP are playing the same game with support from Afghanistan
> 
> Kirdar nahin badlay , sirf chehray badal gai


Bacha Khan has done more for the people of this nation than you can ever imagine of doing sitting behind a keyboard. If you think critisism undermines the integrity of a nation then give me one example, if anything it gives people an excellent opportunity to work out their differences. That being said don't take my disagreement with you as allegiance to any political ideology.


----------



## BHarwana

The master mind of Khar Qamar check post Mohsin Dawar has been arrested.

Mohsin Dawar has been produced to Magistrate in Banu and remand has been requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133992554377015297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133848538822135808


----------



## ghazi52

PTM pashtuns destroying border fencing.
The nation spent 1 crore rupees per kilometre on this and armed forces Lost many lives for This.
This border fencing is our only safety from terrorists infiltration from Afghanistan.The entire agenda of PTM is to destroy Pakistani border security so that terrorists can move freely from Afghanistan into Pakistan. 
We cannot accept this and request Pakistan army to deal with them with iron first.
We don't want to get blown up by terrorists coming from Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Gulalai Ismail Arrested - charged under anti state speech

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zulu

Second good news of the day """Ek brahman ne kaha hai ki ye saal accha hai…"""


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Gulalai Ismail Arrested - charged under anti state speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PTM's Gulalai Ismail arrested over Anti-State Speech from Peshawar. Two cases have been registered against her in Islamabad under the anti-terrorism act for delivering ‘anti-state’ speeches


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


> PTM pashtuns destroying border fencing.
> The nation spent 1 crore rupees per kilometre on this and armed forces Lost many lives for This.
> This border fencing is our only safety from terrorists infiltration from Afghanistan.The entire agenda of PTM is to destroy Pakistani border security so that terrorists can move freely from Afghanistan into Pakistan.
> We cannot accept this and request Pakistan army to deal with them with iron first.
> We don't want to get blown up by terrorists coming from Afghanistan


bro, a slight correction, PHULEEEZ don't call them ptm "pashtuns"! they are nothing more than ptm rent-a-goons mostly from the afghan refugee camps!


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> PTM's Gulalai Ismail arrested over Anti-State Speech from Peshawar. Two cases have been registered against her in Islamabad under the anti-terrorism act for delivering ‘anti-state’ speeches


With her gone see the support tank quickly 
Bc adhi awam to isko dekhney ati thi  @RealNapster @Syed1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

Zibago said:


> With her gone see the support tank quickly
> Bc adhi awam to isko dekhney ati thi  @RealNapster @Syed1.


really? so end of the day, ptm just equates to a public chick flick where people just flock to check this dingbag out???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> With her gone see the support tank quickly
> Bc adhi awam to isko dekhney ati thi  @RealNapster @Syed1.




Or baki aadhi isky bhai ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

RealNapster said:


> Or *baki *aadhi isky bhai ko.


Kisi key kandhey par rakh kar bandok mat chalao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> Kisi key kandhey par rakh kar bandok mat chalao



Haha... me kisi din inky jalsy gya to ya to ye marn gy ya me... wesy me barra chill banda lekin is maamle me aksar apny afridi classmates ki le raha hota tha or baki Punjabi , saraiki dost dek ky heran ho rahy hoty kay Pathano pe zulm pe pathan e apas me lr rahy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dear Afghan Asylum seekers in some european country..
Mind your own business.
Also its "Long live" not "Long life"

Non is Pakistani, I guarantee it that all are Afghans







There is example of snake.
You give him milk it drinks and will bite u at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

Zibago said:


> With her gone see the support tank quickly
> Bc adhi awam to isko dekhney ati thi  @RealNapster @Syed1.


Damn fine rack. Pity it is on a traitor.


----------



## JohnWick

PTM rats .....


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142873301359976449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142885469195317248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142888954301243393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142890303524876288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142891494984093697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142892362894643201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142893044229951488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142894016427696128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143034253258608640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143044613340450816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143074690648481797


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144611706380988420


----------



## Path-Finder

*پی ٹی ایم کی گلالئی اسماعیل، خفیہ اکاؤنٹس میں بھارت سمیت دیگر ممالک سے کروڑوں کی منتقلی، مقدمہ درج (Jang News)*

*








اسلام آباد(نمائندہ جنگ) پی ٹی ایم کی ہمدرد گلالئی اسماعیل اور اسکے والدین کو خفیہ اکائونٹس میں بھارت سمیت دوسرے ممالک سےکروڑوں روپے کی منتقلی پکڑ ی گئی ہے جس کی روشنی میں گلالئی اسماعیل، اس کے والد محمد اسماعیل اور والدہ ازلفت اسماعیل کے خلاف مقدمہ درج کرلیا گیا ہے، اسلام آباد پولیس نے ماضی قریب میں گلالئی اسماعیل کے خلاف فوج کے خلاف الزامات میں دو مقدمات درج کئے تھے، انسداد دہشت گردی ایکٹ کے تحت در ج کئے گئے مقدمے میں ایف آئی اے خیبر پختونخوا نے دہشت گرد تنظیموں اور ملک دشمن عناصر کی مالی معاونت کے الزام میں منی لانڈرنگ اور دہشت گردی ایکٹ کے تحت مقدمہ درج کیاہے، ایف آئی اے نے دوہزار اٹھارہ میں مشکوک سرگرمیوں کی رپورٹ ملنے پر آویئر گرلز سیڈز آف پیس نامی این جی اوز کی چیئرپرسن کے بنک اکاونٹس میں آنے والی رقوم اورمنتقل کئے گئے فنڈز کی تفصیل بھی حاصل کرلی ہے جس میں یہ بات سامنے آئی ہے کہ وہ فلاحی کاموں کی آڑ میں دہشت گرد تنظیموں کےلئے کام کرتےہیں اور ان کی

مالی معاونت بھی کرتے ہیں، پاکستان کی ساکھ اور سالمیت کو نقصان پہنچانے کے درپے ہیں۔

گلالئی اسماعیل، خفیہ اکاؤنٹس میں بھارت سمیت دیگر ممالک سے کروڑوں کی منتقلی، مقدمہ درج
اسلام آباد(نمائندہ جنگ) پی ٹی ایم کی ہمدرد گلالئی...



jang.com.pk
*

The khoti is out of the bag, all foreign funded marxist kanjars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165637877050552320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176458166210400259


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178716860763836417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179957963601190912
Zalmay zaleelzad had a few words for ptm as it seems. I wonder what the stance is now!


----------



## ghazi52

*Alamgir Wazir's bail petition dismissed by Lahore High Court*

February 06, 2020








Alamgir Wazir's lawyer Asad Jamal maintained that his client is innocent. — Photo courtesy Ammar Ali Jan Twitter/File
The Lahore High Court (LHC) on Thursday dismissed a petition filed by Alamgir Wazir — nephew of Pashtun Tahaffuz Movement (PTM) leader and MNA Ali Wazir — seeking bail in a sedition case against him.

Wazir was arrested in Lahore for participating in and allegedly addressing a Student Solidarity March organised last year.

Civil Lines police had lodged a case against Wazir and other prominent participants of the students march under Sections 124-A (sedition), 290 (public nuisance) and 291 (continuance of nuisance after injunction to discontinue) of the Pakistan Penal Code in addition to offences under Punjab Sound System (Regulations) Act 2015 and Punjab Maintenance of Public Order Ordinance 1960.

During the proceedings today, the prosecutor said audio and visual evidence looked at by investigators had positively identified the accused.

"Using objectionable language against state institutions is equivalent to disrespecting the country," the prosecutor added.

Wazir's lawyer, Asad Jamal, on the other hand argued his client's innocence saying there was no concrete evidence under which his client should be continuously detained.

The court however dismissed Wazir's petition after hearing the arguments.

Taking to Twitter after the verdict, Jamal said: "It is deplorable that a colonial law which was meant to curb dissent and freedom of speech and to put freedom fighters behind bars remains on the statute books and our state continues to apply it in a regressive and anti-democratic manner and contrary to the progressive view of the freedom of speech."




Asad Jamal@LegalPolitical
· 6h

Replying to @LegalPolitical
several verdicts of Hon'ble Lahore High Court such as Tehmina Daultana vs State (DB) (2001), Javed Hashmi vs. The State (Single) (2010) and Inamullah Khan vs the State (DB) (1977) and several other similar cases relating to the offense of sedition. 
3/




Asad Jamal@LegalPolitical

We'll soon approach the Supreme Court of Pakistan foe release of Alamgir Khan Wazir. We hope justice will be done even though it has already been delayed beyond all limits.

4/


30
2:24 AM - Feb 6, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

16 people are talking about this





He added that Wazir's continued incarceration is "against the law and how it has been interpreted in various judgments of superior courts".

"We'll soon approach the Supreme Court of Pakistan for [his release]. We hope justice will be done even though it has already been delayed beyond all limits," he maintained.


Facebook Count294
Twitter Share
 
0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

One of PTMs main leader Gilaman pashteen aKa shair Gilaman arrested in Bahrain and to be extradited to Pakistan soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

@IhteshamAfghan has been suspended by twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226092116985597952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226411769234677761


----------



## Dalit

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226092116985597952



I applaud Pohyal Stori. We need more Afghans like him.



Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226411769234677761



LOL round them up. Lately a lot of good news coming in.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Dalit said:


> I applaud Pohyal Stori. We need more Afghans like him.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL round them up. Lately a lot of good news coming in.


it wont last long soon they will release them


----------



## Dalit

Abu Zarrar said:


> it wont last long soon they will release them



Keep harassing them.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226447258083844097


----------



## El Sidd

I like how everything changed when Umpire ki Ungli aka Amreeka swayed in their favor. The whole narrative about them changed.


----------



## Amaa'n

Another fasad being cooked


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230492507580047360


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230503235779211265


----------



## Amaa'n

today's SITREP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234193088685527040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234343769950031877


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234343769950031877


amrullah saleh ky dil ky arman ansuon main behnay ko hain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234744175322681345it seems he met the same ambassador



@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236696786846220289


----------



## Mrc

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236696786846220289




Idiot prime Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Mrc said:


> Idiot prime Minister



I think it's really clever but I rather not expand on that


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236892766329864192


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236892766329864192


What is the meaning of Lar aw bar yo Afghan???


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236913967395635203


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Haris Ali2140 said:


> What is the meaning of Lar aw bar yo Afghan???


A wet dream like akhand bharat
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...khand_Bharat&usg=AOvVaw3WT3d1aPz9dNOfUrCMp3Hh


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Abu Zarrar said:


> A wet dream like akhand bharat


I want to know exact meaning.


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*IHC approached to seek disqualification of MNA Wazir*
ISLAMABAD: The Islamabad High Court (IHC) was approached on Saturday through a petition to seek disqualification of MNA Mohammad Ali Wazir and a declaration that the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) is involved in anti-national activities.

The petition was filed through Khurram Shehzad Chughtai by Abul Wali, an undergraduate student of political science and history who belongs to a middle class family of erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas.

The petitioner has requested the high court to order the federal government to determine the status of the PTM and declare it an organisation involved in anti-national activities.

The petition has also sought a directive for the government to investigate alleged unlawful operations and activities by the PTM by exposing its membership, funding and links with elements/entities operating against sovereignty, security and integrity of Pakistan.

The declaration should come while considering the principles laid down by the Supreme Court in a number of earlier judgements as well as under Section 2 (a)(iii) of the Prevention of Anti-National Activities Act, 1974, the petition argues.

It asks the IHC to order the respondents to take cognizance against the PTM and Mr Wazir and restrict, control and censor their publications under the applicable laws in the larger public interest to maintain political, social and public order.

The petition also seeks a declaration that the alleged acts and deeds of Mr Wazir are in contravention to the interest and integrity of Pakistan for violating Article 5 of the Constitution and the oath of office and also disqualify him in view of Articles 62 and 63 of the Constitution for his contemptuous remarks against the judiciary.

As an interim relief, the government should provide security to the petitioner, the petition pleads.

Being the holder of public office, the MNA is first and foremost fiduciary and trustee for the people of Pakistan and when performing the functions of his office, he should have no interest other than the interests of the people, the petition says.

However, it alleges, Mr Wazir is taking decisions which are often of grave consequence for the protection of economic, political and over-all national interests of the country.

According to the petition, in other words, there is a fiduciary duty of the highest order and its violations have three legal consequences which are being ignored by the government.

_Published in Dawn, March 15th, 2020_


----------



## Kompromat

Uploading Social Network of PTMs black propaganda accounts in Europe.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Uploading Social Network of PTMs black propaganda accounts in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 614030
> View attachment 614031
> View attachment 614032
> View attachment 614033
> View attachment 614034


Is it the latest one or extracted from the old report?


----------



## Kompromat

Recent data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Abu Zarrar said:


> *IHC approached to seek disqualification of MNA Wazir*
> ISLAMABAD: The Islamabad High Court (IHC) was approached on Saturday through a petition to seek disqualification of MNA Mohammad Ali Wazir and a declaration that the Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) is involved in anti-national activities.
> 
> The petition was filed through Khurram Shehzad Chughtai by Abul Wali, an undergraduate student of political science and history who belongs to a middle class family of erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas.
> 
> The petitioner has requested the high court to order the federal government to determine the status of the PTM and declare it an organisation involved in anti-national activities.
> 
> The petition has also sought a directive for the government to investigate alleged unlawful operations and activities by the PTM by exposing its membership, funding and links with elements/entities operating against sovereignty, security and integrity of Pakistan.
> 
> The declaration should come while considering the principles laid down by the Supreme Court in a number of earlier judgements as well as under Section 2 (a)(iii) of the Prevention of Anti-National Activities Act, 1974, the petition argues.
> 
> It asks the IHC to order the respondents to take cognizance against the PTM and Mr Wazir and restrict, control and censor their publications under the applicable laws in the larger public interest to maintain political, social and public order.
> 
> The petition also seeks a declaration that the alleged acts and deeds of Mr Wazir are in contravention to the interest and integrity of Pakistan for violating Article 5 of the Constitution and the oath of office and also disqualify him in view of Articles 62 and 63 of the Constitution for his contemptuous remarks against the judiciary.
> 
> As an interim relief, the government should provide security to the petitioner, the petition pleads.
> 
> Being the holder of public office, the MNA is first and foremost fiduciary and trustee for the people of Pakistan and when performing the functions of his office, he should have no interest other than the interests of the people, the petition says.
> 
> However, it alleges, Mr Wazir is taking decisions which are often of grave consequence for the protection of economic, political and over-all national interests of the country.
> 
> According to the petition, in other words, there is a fiduciary duty of the highest order and its violations have three legal consequences which are being ignored by the government.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 15th, 2020_



*پی ٹی ایم رہنما علی وزیر کی نااہلی کی درخواست خارج*
https://www.humnews.pk/latest/237926/

@Foxtrot Alpha check this genius judge remarks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> *پی ٹی ایم رہنما علی وزیر کی نااہلی کی درخواست خارج*
> https://www.humnews.pk/latest/237926/
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha check this genius judge remarks


What a load of b.s ..... One should have given example to judge sb but chanting anti judicial slogan and see how he would hold the petitioner in Contempt of court.....
It seems bashing ones country has become the norm and is new normal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> What a load of b.s ..... One should have given example to judge sb but chanting anti judicial slogan and see how he would hold the petitioner in Contempt of court.....
> It seems bashing ones country has become the norm and is new normal



This country has become a joke 

The leftists sitting in the judiciary need to be purged 

They are a bigger threat to Pakistan than corona virus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> This country has become a joke
> 
> The leftists sitting in the judiciary need to be purged
> 
> They are a bigger threat to Pakistan than corona virus


Am counting on Corona to help us get rid of this filth.....also i im praying this BRAs lot sitting in iran get infected too and die....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

I have compiled Ali wazir almost all tweets/retweets, likes, followers and his complete profile summary in excel sheet for analysis. Pls PM for details 
@Horus @Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## Amaa'n

going to leave some old stuff from last year, most of this stuff was shared directly onto FB page by myself but never made part of this thread.....so before I loose all this stuff from my mobile, better to keep this here on record

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242900332822364162

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242468477610471424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242454651947159556

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242680208517464065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244335746250616833@The Eagle please share full story on fb.....that hiw Dawar started with a false story and how it turned out to be.....you can refer back to old story that how Pashteen went to the house of terrorist who were killed in Hayatabad operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Why is Imran Khan handicapped.... to ban on PTM? After all Imran Khan have banned other parties /social organizations. Why this dual standard?


----------



## Amaa'n

Everytime I look at these secular Marxists it takes me back to my Student Solidarity March, that how correct my assessment was. These all idiots are connected and are on path to destroy Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Just noticed that PTM tweets have more retweets than likes. It certainly speaks something, the group do has following on ground but on twitter they create a much bigger impression then their actual numbers


----------



## Amaa'n

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Just noticed that PTM tweets have more retweets than likes. It certainly speaks something, the group do has following on ground but on twitter they create a much bigger impression then their actual numbers


We have busted up their social media cells, all lot of it has been covered on forum and some has is off the record:
You read some of the work here that how they are working:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/osint-cambridge-analytica-helping-ptm-on-social-media.622593/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248166475074068486


----------



## Tipu7




----------



## Abu Zarrar

I did some research on PTM twitter trend yesterday which was #PTMCallsOnPashtuns2Unite.here are some screenshots if anyone wants an excel file of these tweets I can share 













@Foxtrot Alpha @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> I did some research on PTM twitter trend yesterday which was #PTMCallsOnPashtuns2Unite.here are some screenshots if anyone wants an excel file of these tweets I can share
> View attachment 622520
> 
> 
> View attachment 622521
> 
> View attachment 622522
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Horus


forward to both of us mail....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> forward to both of us mail....


sent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248621054471188482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n




----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249800744078893058


----------



## Mentee

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249800744078893058



Kanjar kabulis pehlay goray phr roos phr apnay phr America phr tatatatattataatay'n

Marvata e Zia hor jvaai bna apna ehna no


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249800744078893058


anyone know his name or SM account?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

ok here his FB and Twitter IDs
https://www.facebook.com/adildawar920
https://twitter.com/adil_dwr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

was going to write the name but then our bro @Asfandyar Bhittani tweeted already


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250091102977363969
@Abu Zarrar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

PTM twitter Trend #RememberingMashalKhan 13.04.2020 - 14.04.2020


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*محسن داوڑ گروپ بمقابلہ منظور پشتین اور پی ٹی ایم کا مستقبل(قسط1)۔۔عارف خٹک*

لوگ مجھے کہتے ہیں کہ کراچی میں بیٹھ کر مجھے کیا ضرورت ہے کہ میں وزیرستان کے مسائل پر قلم اٹھاتا ہوں۔
اب ان کو کیا بتاؤں کہ میرا بچپن میرعلی شمالی وزیرستان میں گزرا ہے۔ میرعلی میں،میں نے پہلا لفظ “ماں” بولنا سیکھا۔ عادل پبلک سکول، الہادی پبلک سکول اور گورنمنٹ ہائیر سکینڈری سکول ہرمز میرے مادر علمی ہیں۔
میں اس میرعلی کو جانتا ہوں جہاں رات نو بجے خسوخیل گاؤں کی ایک شادی میں سائیکل پر بیٹھ کر گیا۔ مجھے کسی سے کوئی خطرہ نہیں تھا کیونکہ سب میرے اپنے تھے۔ گاؤں موسکی میں میرا بچپن گزرا۔ زاہد نور اور عابد نور دونوں دوست نہیں میرے سگے بھائی ہیں۔ میں ان کے گھر پلا بڑھا ہوں۔ آصف داوڑ کو میں نے اپنے ہاتھوں سے کھلایا ہے۔ میرعلی سے ہزاروں کلومیٹر دور رہ کر آج بھی میرا یہ خواب ہے کہ اسی طرح رات کو سائیکل پر نکل کر میرعلی کی سڑکوں پر مٹر گشت کروں۔
قصہ مختصر ،نائن الیون کے بعد طالبان اور فوجی آپریشنوں نے پورے فاٹا کو تباہ و برباد کرڈالا۔ زیادہ تباہی شمالی و جنوبی وزیرستان کے حصہ میں آئی۔ وطن عزیز کی خوش قسمتی کہ مذکورہ دو قبائلی ایجنسیوں میں جنگی تنظیموں کی بجائے ایسی تنظیمیں وجود میں آئیں جو پڑھے لکھے لڑکوں پر مشتمل تھیں۔ یہ تنظیمیں پُرامن احتجاجوں اور سوشل میڈیا پر اپنی تحریروں کے ذریعے اپنے اپنے علاقوں کیلئے آواز اٹھا رہی تھیں۔ شمالی وزیرستان میں “یوتھ آف وزیرستان” جس کی پشت پر مجید داوڑ جیسے پڑھے لکھے اور محب وطن نوجوان تھے،نے اپنا مقدمہ بھرپور طریقے سے لڑنا شروع کیا۔ دوسری طرف جنوبی وزیرستان میں “محسود تحفظ موومنٹ” جن کی پشت پر حیات پریغال جیسا نڈر، محب وطن اور پڑھا لکھا جوان تھا، بھرپور طریقے سے اپنا مقدمہ لڑا۔
نقیب اللہ محسود کی شہادت کے بعد جب اسلام آباد میں “محسود تحفظ موومنٹ” کا دھرنا شروع ہوا تو شمالی وزیرستان سے “یوتھ آف وزیرستان” اس دھرنے میں “محسود تحفظ موومنٹ” کی مدد کو آپہنچی۔ مختلف سوچ اور مکتبہ فکر کے لوگ دھرنے میں حاضری دینے پہنچ گئے۔ جس میں پاکستان کی تقریباً ساری سیاسی جماعتیں بھی پہنچ گئیں۔ مگر بدقسمتی سے وہاں بلوچستان کی پشتون پٹی سے ایک قوم پرست جماعت کے جذباتی اراکین نے جو طوفان بدتمیزی مچایا۔ تو مولانا فضل الرحمن جیسے پشتون لیڈر نے بھی اس دھرنے سے اپنے ہاتھ کھڑے کرلئے۔
مجھے اچھی طرح یاد ہے غالبا ًدھرنے کا تیسرا دن تھا جب مجید داوڑ نے منظور پشتین کو آواز دے کر کنٹینر سے نیچے بلایا اور کالے کپڑوں میں ملبوس ایک “غیر مقبول شخص” کا منظور سے تعارف کرایا تو منظور نے سٹیج پر اس کالے کپڑوں میں ملبوس بندے کو اپنے ساتھ سٹیج پر جگہ دی۔ کالے کپڑوں میں ملبوس یہ شخص کوئی اور نہیں محسن داوڑ تھا۔ یہاں سے پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ نے جنم لیا۔
تحریک نے پانچ مطالبات سے اپنے سفر کا آغاز کیا۔ مگر سیاسی تربیت سے نابلد، غیر سنجیدہ رویہ اور جذباتی نعروں کی وجہ سے وہ مطالبات آج تک نہیں مانے گئے ہیں۔
محسن داوڑ کی بدنیتی کا اندازہ اس بات سے لگائیں کہ عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کا یہ سرگرم کارکن کن مقاصد کو پورا کرنے اس تنظیم کا حصہ بنا۔ سب سے پہلے اپنی چرب زبانی سے منظور پشتین کو آہستہ آہستہ مخلص ساتھیوں سے دور کرتا گیا۔ پھر آہستہ آہستہ عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کے سرکردہ لوگوں کو پی ٹی ایم کے پلیٹ فارم پر جمع کرتا گیا۔ یہ وہ لوگ تھے جن کے انداز سیاست سے پشتونوں کی بڑی تعداد نفرت کرتی ہے۔ آہستہ آہستہ تحریک میں مذہب پرستوں کو ایک طرف کرنا شروع کردیا گیا اور اینٹی پاکستان کے غیر مقبول اور قوم پرستوں کے برسوں پرانے مقبول نعروں نے تحریک میں اپنی جگہ بنانی شروع کردی۔
علی وزیر اور محسن داوڑ کی خود اعتمادیاں اتنی بڑھ گئیں کہ قومی انتخابات کے موقع پر منظور کی تحریک کے غیرپارلیمانی رہنے کی بات نہیں مانی گئی۔ علی وزیر اور محسن داوڑ PTM کے مقبول گھوڑے پر سوار ہوکر فوراً اسمبلی جا پہنچے۔ شمالی وزیرستان میں “یوتھ آف وزیرستان” نے قومی انتخابات میں جس بھرپور انداز سے محسن داوڑ کو سپورٹ کیا وہ دن سب کو یاد ہیں، مگرجب صوبائی الیکشن میں یوتھ آف وزیرستان نے اپنے لڑکے (جو محسن داوڑ کے سپورٹر تھے) کو آگے لانا چاہا تو محسن نے PK-111 میں اپنے دوست جمال داوڑ (جو FSP این جی او کا ایک کرپٹ ملازم تھا) اور PK-112 سے اپنے دوست میرکلام وزیر (جو پولیو ورکر تھا) کو سامنے لیکر آگیا۔ محسن داوڑ کی خودغرضی کا اندازہ اس بات سے لگائیں کہ انھوں نے اپنے محسنوں کو بھی نہیں بخشا۔ یوتھ آف وزیرستان نے تین دفعہ پشتون ولی کی “نناواتے” کی اور ان کے گھر گئے کہ علاقائی مفاد کی خاطر قبائلی اتحاد کو سبوتاژ نہ کریں مگر محسن نہیں مانا۔
مارچ 2020 میں بلدیاتی انتخابات ہونے تھے ،چنانچہ مارچ سے پہلے ہی محسن داوڑ PTM کو پارلیمانی بنانے، تحریک کی غیر پارلیمانی حیثیت ختم کرکے ایک سیاسی پارٹی بنانے کیلئے منظور سے دست و گریبان ہوچکا تھا۔ تاکہ وہ اپنے سیاسی جماعت (ANP) کو PTM کی مقبولیت کی بہتی گنگا میں ہاتھ دھو کر سیاست میں قدم جمانے میں ان کی مدد کرسکے۔ بہرحال بلدیاتی انتخابات میں حکومت نے تاخیر کی۔ اب جب کہ انتخابات پھر سے قریب آ رہے ہیں تو گزشتہ تین ہفتوں سے محسن داوڑ، منظور پشتین سے ایک فریق کی حیثیت سے جرگوں کے ذریعے معاملات طے کرنے میں مصروف ہے کہ PTM کو ہر لحاظ سے پارلیمانی کردو۔ جبکہ منظور پشتین ان کی یہ بات مان نہیں رہا، حتی کہ بات گالی گلوچ اور ذاتی کردارکشی تک پہنچ چکی ہے۔
“محسن داوڑ گروپ” افراسیاب خٹک، بشری گوہر اور لطیف آفریدی جیسے چہروں کو نئی پارلیمانی PTM میں اہم عہدے دینے کی زبان کرچکا ہے۔ بالفرض مخالفت بڑھنے کے ڈر سے مذکورہ افراد کو عہدے نہ دے سکا تو بھی PTM کا ریموٹ کنٹرول محسن داوڑ اور مذکورہ چہروں کے پاس ہی ہوگا۔ منظور پشتین کی حیثیت PTM میں وہی ہوگی جو موجودہ ہے۔ مگر اس کو اتنا کمزور کردیا جائیگا کہ جب بھی نامساعد حالت کا سامنا کرنا ہوا تو منظور کو فی الفور اس کے موجودہ عہدہ سے ہٹا دیا جائیگا۔ یہ سب محسن گروپ کی دیدہ دلیری اور پلاننگ کی وجہ سے نہیں ہوگا بلکہ منظور پشتین کے مفاہمت پرستانہ رویہ کی وجہ سے ممکن ہوگا۔
منظور پشتین کی مفاہمت پرستانہ اور نرم رویہ کی وجہ سے علی وزیر اور محسن داوڑ کی دیدہ دلیری دیکھیں کہ “خڑ کمر” جیسے سنگین جرم کا ارتکاب ان دونوں صاحبان نے کیا، لوگوں کو فوج کے آمنے سامنے کروا کر مروایا اور جب ان دونوں کو جیل بھیج دیا گیا تو علی وزیر کے خاندان نے منظور کو ماں بہن کی گالیاں تک دیں کہ علی وزیر کو چھڑواؤ۔
ہم لوگوں نے جرگہ پاکستان کے پلیٹ فارم سے حکومت، فوج اور تحریک کیلئے دو نشستوں کا انتظام کیا۔ وہ ایک الگ قصہ ہے۔ مصدقہ ذرائع کے مطابق یہی محسن داوڑ تھا جس نے منظور پشتین کو جرگہ میں بیٹھنے سے منع کردیا۔ حالانکہ اس نشست کیلئے منظور نے خود حامی بھری تھی۔
سوال تحریک کے پارلیمانی اور غیر پارلیمانی ہونے کا نہیں، سوال فائدہ اور نقصان کا بھی نہیں یہ منظور پشتین جانے اور اسکے ساتھی مگر میرے لئے شمالی اور جنوبی وزیرستان کا امن بہت اہم ہے۔ اگر PTM درست طریقے سے چلتی اپنے محسنوں “یوتھ آف وزیرستان” اور “محسود تحفظ مومنٹ” کیساتھ دشمنیوں کی ریت نہ ڈالتی تو امن کا یہ قافلہ بہ احسن خوبی اپنی منزل تک پہنچ سکتا تھا۔ آج شمالی وزیرستان میں طالبان دوبارہ سر اٹھانے لگے ہیں۔ حالیہ فوج کے تصادم میں دونوں فریقین کا کافی جانی نقصان ہوچکا ہے۔ مجھے وزیرستان میں آئندہ حالات کچھ اچھے نہیں لگ رہے۔
محسن داوڑ کی دیدہ دلیری کے پیچھے ایک ہی “شخص” ہے۔ جو بین الاقوامی میڈیا پر محسن داوڑ کے انٹرویو ۔منعقد کروا کر محسن داوڑ کی میڈیا پروفائلنگ کررہا ہے۔ یہی شخص محسن داوڑ کی مقبولیت کا گراف منظور سے اوپر لے جانے میں کافی حد تک کامیاب بھی ہوچکا ہے۔اور آج محسن کی پشت پر کھڑے ہو کر PTM کو پارلیمنٹ میں زبردستی داخل کرنے کی کوشش کررہا ہے۔
کافی یار دوست تو یہاں تک کہہ رہے ہیں کہ محسن داوڑ کو اسٹیبلشمنٹ کی طرف سے بھرپور مدد دی جارہی ہے تاکہ پی ٹی ایم کے برانڈ کو سیاسی بنا کر دوبارہ عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کی مونوپولائزیشین کو کامیاب کیا جاسکے۔
اگلی قسط میں اس میڈیا کنگ میکر پر تفصیل سے بات کریں گے۔
جاری ہے۔
 https://www.mukaalma.com/97821/​
*محسن داوڑ گروپ بمقابلہ منظور پشتین اور پی ٹی ایم کا مستقبل(قسط 2)۔۔۔عارف خٹک*
*خڑ کمر، پارلیمانی نشے کا نتیجہ یا ایک سازش*
میرے پہلے کالم کی پہلی قسط محسن داوڑ کے کارناموں اور تحریک کو نقصان پہنچانے پر مشتمل تھی مگر سنید داوڑ نامی لڑکے نے میرا پہلا کالم پڑھنے کے بعد سانحہ خڑ کمر کے بارے میں سوالات کی بوچھاڑ کردی۔ سو میں اپنی دوسری قسط کو ابھی فی الحال کچھ وقت کیلئے پوسٹ نہیں کررہا۔ تآنکہ میں سنید داوڑ کے اٹھائے گئے سوالات کے تسلی بخش جوابات نہ دیدوں۔جب آپ حقائق کے متلاشی ہوتے ہیں تو قاری کا حق بنتا ہے، کہ آپ اُن کو دستیاب حقائق سے آگاہ کریں۔ آئیں سانحہ خڑ کمر کی حقیقت سے پردہ اٹھاتے ہیں۔
جیسا کہ میرے پچھلے کالم میں بیان ہوچکا کہ میرا بچپن میرعلی، میرانشاہ اور رزمک میں گزرا ہے۔ میں نے قبائلی سسٹم کی محبت کے ساتھ ساتھ، وہاں آباد مختلف قبائلی اقوام کی آپس کی چپقلش،قبائلی تعصب اور کینہ بہت قریب سے دیکھا ہے۔ وزیرستان میں محسود قبیلہ وزیر قبیلے کو پسند نہیں کرتا، وزیر قبیلہ محسود اور داوڑ قبیلے کو پسند نہیں کرتا اور داوڑ قبیلہ وزیر قبیلے کو ناپسند کرتا ہے۔ ایسی درجنوں قبائلی لڑائیوں کا میں خود بھی شاہد رہا ہوں۔ یہی صورتحال دیگر پشتون اقوام کی بھی ہے۔
بہرحال، الیکشن میں پی محسن داوڑکی جیت وزیر قبائل سے ہضم نہ ہوسکی اور “وزیر قومی جرگہ” نام سے ڈاکٹر گل عالم کی سربراہی میں وزیر ملکان، مشران، افسران اور سیاسی لوگوں کا ایک اتحاد بنا جس کا مقصد صوبائی الیکشن میں شمالی وزیرستان کے دونوں حلقوں یعنی PK-111 اور PK-112 سے وزیر نمائندگان کو جتوانا مقصود تھا، جس میں حلقہ PK-112 گل عالم نے اپنے لئے مختص کیا ہوا تھا۔
مسئلہ یہ تھا کہ پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ نے بکا خیل کیمپ کو خالی کرانے کیلئے ایک زبردست پریشر ڈویلپ کیا تھا، کیمپ میں دتہ خیل تحصیل کے لوگ زیادہ تھے، ظاہری بات تھی فوج نے دتہ خیل اور آس پاس کا علاقہ کلئیر کرنا تھا اور لوگوں کو واپس ان علاقوں میں بھیجنا تھا۔ مذکورہ علاقوں میں فوج کا ٹارگٹڈ آپریشن جاری تھا اور سانحہ خڑ کمر واقعہ سے قبل تک اس آپریشن میں 9فوجی جوان شہید ہوچکے تھے۔ علاقہ خڑ کمر میں فوجیوں نے طالبان سہولت کار کو گرفتار کرنے کیلئے ایک گھر پر ریڈ کیا، بقول مقامی لوگ چادر اور چاردیواری کا تقدس پامال کیا گیا۔ جبکہ پولیٹیکل محرر غلام خان غنی وزیر جو خود موقع پر موجود تھےکا کہنا تھا کہ “نہ چاردیواری کا تقدس پامال ہوا ہے نہ ہی کسی خاتون کا ہاتھ توڑا گیا”۔ بہرحال علاقے کے لوگوں نے کوئی 30 رکنی چھوٹا سا دھرنا دیا، جس میں اکثریت 19 سال سے کم عمر لڑکوں کی تھی (جو ویڈیوز میں دیکھے جاسکتے ہیں)۔ دھرنے کے شرکاء کو اعتراض اس بات پر تھا کہ فوج نے چادر اور چاردیواری کا تقدس کیوں پامال کیا ،نا کہ سہولت کار کی گرفتاری پر ان کو کوئی اعتراض تھا۔
اس افراتفری کے ماحول میں موجودہ حالات کو کیش کرنے کیلئے ڈاکٹر عالم وزیر آگے بڑھے اور علی وزیر کو فون کیا کہ آپ جلدی یہاں پہنچیں۔ علی وزیر کی چونکہ اس پورے معاملے میں کوئی دلچسپی نہیں تھی۔ علی وزیر، گل عالم کے ساتھ جانا نہیں چاہتے تھے جبکہ محسن داوڑ کی دلچسپی تھی کہ وہ موقع پر جاکر ان حالات کو کیش کرسکے، مگر گل عالم محسن داوڑ کو لے کر جانا نہیں چاہتے تھے۔ گل عالم نے علی کو مجبور کیا تو علی وزیر نے محسن داوڑ کو کہا کہ چلتے ہیں۔ محسن داوڑ نے جمال داوڑ اور میرکلام وزیر کو فون کیا کہ آپ لوگ خڑکمر پہنچیں۔ یہاں مسئلہ یہ تھا کہ گل عالم، علی وزیر کے کندھوں پر خڑکمر دھرنے میں اپنا سیاسی تعارف کروا کر صوبائی اسمبلی کیلئے راہ ہموار کرنا چاہ رہے تھے، تو دوسری طرف محسن داوڑ میرکلام کی سیاسی انٹری اور مکمل لانچنگ کا فیصلہ کرچکے تھے۔ یہاں بھی خدمت کی بجائے پارلیمنٹ، ووٹ اور طاقت کی لالچ ہی مدنظر تھی۔
واضح رہے کہ سینیٹر عثمان کاکڑ نے ضم شدہ اضلاع میں سیاسی انٹری مارنے کیلئے PKMAP (پشتونخوا ملی عوامی پارٹی) کی طرف سے اپنے صوبائی امیدواروں کو 20، 20 لاکھ روپے نقد دیے تھے، جن میں میرکلام بھی شامل تھے، میرکلام کو ٹکٹ بھی دیا گیا تھا مگر PTM کی مشہوری کے سبب اس کو پی ٹی ایم کا برانڈ استعمال کرنے کی اجازت دی گئی اور PKMAP کا ٹکٹ واپس لے لیا گیا تھا ،پر رقم واپس نہ لی گئی۔
بہرحال، علی وزیر اور محسن داوڑ دونوں خڑکمر پہنچے، باوجود اسکے کہ انہیں معلوم تھا کہ یہاں کرفیو نافذ ہے۔ یہ دونوں سیاسی نمائندے تھے۔ دونوں کو اپنی حدود اور اختیارات کا بخوبی علم تھا، مگر سوال یہ پیدا ہورہا ہے کہ دونوں طاقت یا جہالت میں اتنے اندھے کیوں ہوگئے تھے کہ نہ تو کور کمانڈر پشاور کے خصوصی نوٹس کو خاطر میں لائے، نہ جی او سی میرانشاہ کی درخواست کو درخور اعتنا سمجھا، حتیٰ کہ ڈی سی کو بھی ان دونوں نے اپنی اس حرکت سے مکمل طور پر لاعلم رکھا۔ حالانکہ یہ دونوں کی جہالت یا لاپرواہی بالکل نہیں تھی بلکہ یہ کھیل مکمل پلانٹڈ تھا۔ علی وزیر تو اپنی روایتی جذباتی پن سے مار کھا گیا ،مگر محسن داوڑ نے وہ حاصل کیا جس کا انہوں نے فیصلہ کیا تھا۔ لہذا کرفیو کو زبردستی توڑنے پر بضد رہے۔ ویڈیوز میں صاف دیکھا جاسکتا ہے کہ ان کیساتھ موجود لڑکوں نے فوجی چیک پوسٹ پر توڑ پھوڑ کی، گالیاں دیں اور جب گالیوں کے جواب میں گولیاں چلیں تو کُل 83 بندے زخمی ہوئے ،جن میں 64 کے علاوہ باقی شہید ہوچکے تھے۔ ان سب زخمیوں اور شہید ہونیوالوں میں سے پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کا ایک بندہ بھی شہید ہوا، اور نہ زخمی، سارے کے سارے مقامی سادہ لوح اور جذباتی لڑکوں کا نقصان ہوا۔
سانحہ خڑ کمر کی انکوائری ایک میجر جنرل کی سربراہی میں ہوئی۔ اس سانحے میں ملوث فوجیوں کا کورٹ مارشل ہوا، ان کو سزائیں ہوئیں، کسی کی نوکری گئی تو کسی کی جان گئی اور بدلے میں پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ، محسن داوڑ اور علی وزیر کو واہ واہ اور شاباشیاں ملیں۔اور انہوں نے اس واقعہ کو بھرپور طریقے سے کیش کیا۔
محسن داوڑ کو اپنا وہ تاریخی اور ریکارڈڈ جھوٹ ضرور یاد ہوگا جب اس نے دوران روپوشی ایک غیر ملکی ریڈیو کو انٹرویو دیتے ہوئے کہا تھا کہ “میں بھی زخمی ہوا ہوں”۔ کچھ دن خودساختہ روپوشی کے بعد بالآخر اس نے ہتھیار ڈال دیئے اور خود کو بغیر کسی “زخم” کے فوج کے حوالے کردیا۔
محسن داوڑ اور علی وزیر کا گروپ منظور پشتین پر مسلسل پریشر ڈالتا رہا کہ وہ میرانشاہ دھرنے میں پہنچے تاکہ یہ دونوں بچ سکیں ،مگر منظور پشتین دھرنا نہیں دے رہا تھا۔ منظور پشتین نے دونوں کو منع کردیا۔ منظور کا موقف تھا کہ “آپ دونوں کس کی اجازت اور کس کے مشورے سے خڑ کمر گئے؟”۔ محسن گرفتار ہوا تو چیف آف داوڑ ملک جان محمد کی کوشش تھی کہ معاملات اس کے ذریعے حل ہوں ،بہرحال ملک میرقادر، ملک حبیب اللہ عرف بے بے، ملک جان فراز، ملک خان مرجان وغیرہ نے محسن داوڑ کی ذمہ داری اٹھائی۔ جیل میں ان دونوں نے کیا گل کھلائے، ان کی آڈیوز (ریکارڈڈ) میں کیا منتیں ترلے ہیں، کیا کچھ انہوں نے لکھ کر دیا اور یہ کیا ٹاسک لے کر نکلے، اگر بیان کردوں تو میری بھی خیر نہیں۔۔ کہنے والے تو یہاں تک کہہ دیتے ہیں کہ محسن داوڑ کی بے باکی اور نڈرپن کے پیچھے ایجنسیوں کا ایک مخصوص ٹولہ موجود ہے ورنہ جو جرم محسن داوڑ اور علی وزیر کرچکے ہیں وہ قطعا ً فوجی قوانین کے تحت ناقابل معافی جرم ہے۔ اس بات میں وزن اس لئے بھی ہے کہ دونوں کو فوری طور پر فوج کی حراست سے نکال کر مقامی عدلیہ کے حوالے کردیا گیا۔ تجزیہ نگار اس بات پر ابھی تک حیران ہیں کہ فوج کن مصلحتوں کے تحت ان دونوں کو ڈھیل دیتی رہی ہےاور کیوں ملکان ضمانت اور عدالت ساتھ ساتھ چلتے رہے۔
مذکورہ دونوں مشران نے فقط تحریک کو “پارلیمانی” کرنے کی ذاتی خواہش میں بیگناہ لوگوں کو بھی مروایا، فوجی بھی نوکریوں سے گئے، اور آج بھی پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کو “پارلیمانی حیثیت” میں لانے کا بھاری ٹاسک اپنے کندھوں پر لیے پھر رہے ہیں۔ مشترکہ مفادات کے قانون کے تحت عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کے افراسیاب خٹک اور بشریٰ گوہر کا بھی اس کھیل میں بھرپور ہاتھ ہے ،تاکہ مستقبل میں وہ لوگ تحریک کی سربراہی کرسکیں ۔
مزے کی بات یہ کہ آج تک نہ تو گُل عالم گرفتار ہوا، نہ جمال داوڑ و میرکلام نے محسن و علی کے حق میں دھرنے اور ریلیاں نکالیں۔ الٹا منظور پشتین کو گالیاں تک دی گئیں۔اور بقول منظور کے قریبی ساتھیوں کے کہ آج بھی منظور پشتین ان کے ہاتھوں یرغمال بنا ہوا ہے۔
ہم اگلے مضامین میں اس گروپ کے طریقہ واردات پر بات کریں گے۔ اور بتائیں گے کہ محسن داوڑ نے اپنا پریشر گروپ کیسے اور کن کی مدد سے بنایا۔ درپردہ کون کون ان کا ساتھ دے رہے ہیں۔ گلالئی اسماعیل کیسے باہر گئی ، بین الاقومی میڈیا پر ان کے سپانسر کون کون ہیں اور لروبر کے پرکشش نعرے کا دھوکہ دیکر کیسے مخلص اور سادہ دل پشتونوں کو اپنے ذاتی مقاصد کیلئے استعمال کیا جارہا ہے۔
جاری ہے۔
https://www.mukaalma.com/98070/​
*محسن داوڑ گروپ بمقابلہ منظور پشتین اور پی ٹی ایم کا مستقبل(قسط 3)۔۔۔عارف خٹک*
پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کے سرگرم کارکن رضوان اللہ محسود کے والد کو اسلام آباد امیگریشن کاؤنٹر پر قطر سے آتے ہوئے دو ماہ کیلئے لاپتہ کردیا گیا۔ یاد رہے کہ ان لاپتہ کارکنان کی رہائی کیلئے حیات پریغال اور دوسرے دوستوں نے فوج کے کچھ اعلیٰ حکام سے ملاقاتیں کیں۔ ایم ٹی ایم کی درخواست پر کور کمانڈر پشاور کے حکم سے رضوان اللہ محسود کے والد بمعہ کافی سارے لاپتہ کارکنان کو رہا کردیا گیا۔ محسود مسائل سن کر کور کمانڈر کی آنکھوں سے آنسو نکلے۔ کور کمانڈر جو خود ایک پسماندہ پشتون قبیلے سے تعلق رکھتے تھے۔ الٹا PTM نے ان آنسوؤں کا سوشل میڈیا پر زبردست مذاق اڑایا۔یہ فوج کی طرف سے پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کیلئے ایک مثبت پیغام تھا۔ جس پر پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کے سربراہان نے ان رہائیوں اور ملاقاتوں کا اتنا برا منایا کہ مشر منظور پشتین نے ایک کمنٹ می‍ں محسود مسائل کے علمبردار MTM کے ان لڑکوں اور PTM کے بیچ لائن کھینچ دی، اور حیات پریغال سے لاتعلقی کا اعلان بھی کیا۔جسکی وجہ سے بہت سارے مخلص ساتھی تحریک سے عملی طور پر دور ہوگئے۔
یاد رہے اس سے پہلے ہم کچھ پشتون دوستوں نے جرگہ پاکستان کے پلیٹ فارم سے اسلام آباد میں ایک بہت بڑا سیمینار منعقد کیا تھا۔ جہاں پنجاب بھر کے دانشور، ادیب اور صحافیوں کو مدعو کیا گیا تھا جس میں پشتون صحافی رحیم اللہ یوسفزئی، حسن خان اور مشہور مفکر دانشور اور شاعر اباسین یوسفزئی بھی مدعو تھے۔ ہم نے گورنر خیبر پختونخوا شاہ فرمان کو خصوصی طور پر بلایا تھا کہ سب مل کر ریاست پر زور دیتے ہیں کہ پشتون تحفظ موومنٹ کو کیوں نہیں سنا جاتا۔ عمران خان نے ایم این اے شاہد خٹک کو بتایا کہ سیاسی طور پر ہم منظور کے مسائل اور سوالات کو ہر فورم پر اٹھانے میں مدد کریں گے۔ میں نے ادریس پشتین اور منظور پشتین سے بات کرکے ان کے نمائندوں اولس یار وزیر اور (نام یاد نہیں آرہا) کو بھی بلایا۔ اولس یار وزیر نے سٹیج پر اور مجید داوڑ نے نیچے محفل میں PTM کا زبردست انداز ميں مقدمہ پیش کیا (مجید داوڑ کی باتوں کا ذکر فرنود عالم نے اپنے کالم میں بھی کیا) حالانکہ تحریک میں موجود کچھ مفاد پرست عناصر کسی طور اس سیمینار میں شرکت کے خواہاں نہیں تھے۔ وہ اداروں اور تحریک کے بیچ ڈیڈ لاک کے مکمل حق میں تھے۔
یہاں یہ سوال پیدا ہوتا ہے کہ ایک طرف وہ ریاست کے مقتدرہ قوتوں سے باہم ملاقاتوں پر معترض تھے تو دوسری طرف محسن داوڑ 8 اکتوبر 2019 کو صبح 11 بجے کور کمانڈر پشاور کے گھر پر اپنے پانچ رکنی گروپ سمیت ملاقات کرنے گئے تھے۔ اسی دن محسن نے نادرا کے افسران سے پشاور میں ملاقاتیں کیں جس کی تصاویر انھوں نے سوشل میڈیا پر اپلوڈ کردیں مگر کور کمانڈر ملاقات کے حوالے سے مکمل خاموشی اختیار کرلی۔ نادرا حکام کی تصویریں اپلوڈ اور کور کمانڈر ملاقات چہرہ چھپا کر انھوں نے کیا پیغام دیا؟ اس پیغام کے کیا۔مقاصد تھے؟۔
یہاں کچھ سوالات رکھ رہا ہوں شاید تاریخ کا حصہ بننے کیلئے ان جوابات ضرور مل جائیں گے۔
سوال نمبر1:
محسن داوڑ ایک MNA وہ جنرل آفسر کمانڈر، کور کمانڈر اور وزیراعظم سے مل سکتے ہیں۔ مگر پوچھنا یہ تھا وہ کس حیثیت میں ملتے ہیں۔ اگر تحریک کے مشر کی حیثیت سے ملے ہیں تو کیا انھوں نے مشر منظور سے اجازت لی تھی؟ یا کور کمیٹی کی مشورے سے ملے تھے؟
ان ملاقاتوں کا منظور کو معلوم تھا اگر معلوم تھا تو MTM کے حوالے سے وہ اپنی یکطرفہ کاروائی کو کیا نام دیں گے؟ جو محسود مسائل لے کر اٹھے تھے؟
سوال نمبر 2: منظور کو یہاں مینشن کرکے پوچھ لیں، یا کوئی بااعتماد ساتھی منظور سے اکیلے میں پوچھ لے کہ میرے سوالات کی تردید کریں اور ان سے یہ پوچھیں کہ تحریک کو سب سے زیادہ نقصان کس نے دیا؟۔
کون لوگ تحریک کو نقصان پہنچا رہے ہیں؟۔
کون لوگ تحریک کو طاقتور بنانے کے نام پر مٹانے کے درپے ہیں؟ مجھے یقین ہے کہ منظور پشتین، محسن کا نام لے گا۔
اور یقیناً یہی وجہ ہے کہ اس دفعہ منظور نے کور کمیٹی میں محسن، ننگیال، علی اور محسن کے گروپ کے کسی بھی فرد کو نئی کورکمیٹی میں نہیں رکھا۔ اگر تنظیمی حوالے سے دیکھا جائے تو یہ منظور پشتین کا حق بھی ہے.
میرے پاس کل چھ سوالات ہیں جس کو قسط وار چھاپا جائیگا۔
جاری ہے
https://www.mukaalma.com/98369/​


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Please check your email
@Foxtrot Alpha @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> Please check your email
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Horus


was waiting for it...thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

There are unconfirmed reports of Arif Wazir Death

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256242520645758977


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Excerpt from Wion article written by P Stobdan 

"As Afghanistan is nearing a turning point, New Delhi needs to deploy its diplomatic astuteness or at least revert back to the long-adhered principled policy of working with the governments in Kabul, regardless of ideology.
Things could turn around to India’s advantage if it decides to play the quiet game with the wisdom of patience and subtlety in its conduct, not necessarily amounting to playing the emotional diplomacy that Gujral had displayed.
For a cleverer geopolitical ploy, the core driver of India’s Afghanistan policy needs to centre on rekindling the Pashtun nationalist spirit that Pakistan for decades has been hell-bent on undermining in favour of spreading pan-Islamism as an antithesis to Afghan nationalism.
The problem isn’t the Taliban, but Pakistan’s devilry and its manipulation with the Pashtun sense of identity that has traditionally been a thorn in the flesh of Pakistan.
The challenge before Delhi is to deflect every sign of fundamentalism and promote the shared features and values of Pashtunwali or Pashtun way of life, their honour (namuz), solidarity (nang) and other cultural etiquettes which are older than Islam, and is still prevalent amongst the Pashtun tribes.
India needs to start thinking how over 50 million Pushtuns living on both sides of the Durand Line—35 million on the Pakistani and 15 million in Afghanistan can be reunited.
*Once the Afghan infightings end, India should establish deeper and overt contact with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa based Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) and also reignite the lingering Durand Line dispute between Afghanistan and Pakistan.*
Obviously, there is ethnic and sectarian dimension—the Hazaras, Shi’ites, Tajiks, Uzbek, Turkmen and others have been at odds with each other throughout Afghanistan’s turbulent history, but India enjoyed strong credibility with all these societies.
Only Pashtunistan question can unlock all the regional contradictions that should ultimately snowball into Pakistan’s disintegration of Pakistan, thereby reintegrating NWFP into Afghanistan, liberating Baluchistan and reverting Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan into India. This is a much-awaited policy focus that PM Narendra Modi can bring about".

Full Article :https://www.wionews.com/opinions-bl...an-holds-key-to-indias-afghan-strategy-295850

@Foxtrot Alpha @Horus @BHarwana @Path-Finder @Hachiman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Abu Zarrar said:


> Excerpt from Wion article written by P Stobdan
> 
> "As Afghanistan is nearing a turning point, New Delhi needs to deploy its diplomatic astuteness or at least revert back to the long-adhered principled policy of working with the governments in Kabul, regardless of ideology.
> Things could turn around to India’s advantage if it decides to play the quiet game with the wisdom of patience and subtlety in its conduct, not necessarily amounting to playing the emotional diplomacy that Gujral had displayed.
> For a cleverer geopolitical ploy, the core driver of India’s Afghanistan policy needs to centre on rekindling the Pashtun nationalist spirit that Pakistan for decades has been hell-bent on undermining in favour of spreading pan-Islamism as an antithesis to Afghan nationalism.
> The problem isn’t the Taliban, but Pakistan’s devilry and its manipulation with the Pashtun sense of identity that has traditionally been a thorn in the flesh of Pakistan.
> The challenge before Delhi is to deflect every sign of fundamentalism and promote the shared features and values of Pashtunwali or Pashtun way of life, their honour (namuz), solidarity (nang) and other cultural etiquettes which are older than Islam, and is still prevalent amongst the Pashtun tribes.
> India needs to start thinking how over 50 million Pushtuns living on both sides of the Durand Line—35 million on the Pakistani and 15 million in Afghanistan can be reunited.
> *Once the Afghan infightings end, India should establish deeper and overt contact with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa based Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) and also reignite the lingering Durand Line dispute between Afghanistan and Pakistan.*
> Obviously, there is ethnic and sectarian dimension—the Hazaras, Shi’ites, Tajiks, Uzbek, Turkmen and others have been at odds with each other throughout Afghanistan’s turbulent history, but India enjoyed strong credibility with all these societies.
> Only Pashtunistan question can unlock all the regional contradictions that should ultimately snowball into Pakistan’s disintegration of Pakistan, thereby reintegrating NWFP into Afghanistan, liberating Baluchistan and reverting Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan into India. This is a much-awaited policy focus that PM Narendra Modi can bring about".
> 
> Full Article :https://www.wionews.com/opinions-bl...an-holds-key-to-indias-afghan-strategy-295850
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Horus @BHarwana @Path-Finder @Hachiman


have to give + for their wishful imagination.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256251219917627393
meanwhile something struck ptm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Affanakad0t.

Looks like someone doesn't want stability in Afghanistan and Pakistan.


----------



## PDF

Abu Zarrar said:


> Excerpt from Wion article written by P Stobdan
> 
> "As Afghanistan is nearing a turning point, New Delhi needs to deploy its diplomatic astuteness or at least revert back to the long-adhered principled policy of working with the governments in Kabul, regardless of ideology.
> Things could turn around to India’s advantage if it decides to play the quiet game with the wisdom of patience and subtlety in its conduct, not necessarily amounting to playing the emotional diplomacy that Gujral had displayed.
> For a cleverer geopolitical ploy, the core driver of India’s Afghanistan policy needs to centre on rekindling the Pashtun nationalist spirit that Pakistan for decades has been hell-bent on undermining in favour of spreading pan-Islamism as an antithesis to Afghan nationalism.
> The problem isn’t the Taliban, but Pakistan’s devilry and its manipulation with the Pashtun sense of identity that has traditionally been a thorn in the flesh of Pakistan.
> The challenge before Delhi is to deflect every sign of fundamentalism and promote the shared features and values of Pashtunwali or Pashtun way of life, their honour (namuz), solidarity (nang) and other cultural etiquettes which are older than Islam, and is still prevalent amongst the Pashtun tribes.
> India needs to start thinking how over 50 million Pushtuns living on both sides of the Durand Line—35 million on the Pakistani and 15 million in Afghanistan can be reunited.
> *Once the Afghan infightings end, India should establish deeper and overt contact with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa based Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) and also reignite the lingering Durand Line dispute between Afghanistan and Pakistan.*
> Obviously, there is ethnic and sectarian dimension—the Hazaras, Shi’ites, Tajiks, Uzbek, Turkmen and others have been at odds with each other throughout Afghanistan’s turbulent history, but India enjoyed strong credibility with all these societies.
> Only Pashtunistan question can unlock all the regional contradictions that should ultimately snowball into Pakistan’s disintegration of Pakistan, thereby reintegrating NWFP into Afghanistan, liberating Baluchistan and reverting Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan into India. This is a much-awaited policy focus that PM Narendra Modi can bring about".
> 
> Full Article :https://www.wionews.com/opinions-bl...an-holds-key-to-indias-afghan-strategy-295850
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Horus @BHarwana @Path-Finder @Hachiman



Indian media with their constant propanganda machine keeps indoctrinating the masses. With WION, theprint, Scroll.in, the usual mainstream sites like ToI, hundustantimes etc continuously churn out false articles on Pakistan, we have to understand that unless we rectify them and also push our narrative, in the long term, we will be squandered. It is important that we produce quality articles countering and forwarding our point of view towards India.
@Abu Zarrar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Abu Zarrar said:


> Excerpt from Wion article written by P Stobdan
> 
> "As Afghanistan is nearing a turning point, New Delhi needs to deploy its diplomatic astuteness or at least revert back to the long-adhered principled policy of working with the governments in Kabul, regardless of ideology.
> Things could turn around to India’s advantage if it decides to play the quiet game with the wisdom of patience and subtlety in its conduct, not necessarily amounting to playing the emotional diplomacy that Gujral had displayed.
> For a cleverer geopolitical ploy, the core driver of India’s Afghanistan policy needs to centre on rekindling the Pashtun nationalist spirit that Pakistan for decades has been hell-bent on undermining in favour of spreading pan-Islamism as an antithesis to Afghan nationalism.
> The problem isn’t the Taliban, but Pakistan’s devilry and its manipulation with the Pashtun sense of identity that has traditionally been a thorn in the flesh of Pakistan.
> The challenge before Delhi is to deflect every sign of fundamentalism and promote the shared features and values of Pashtunwali or Pashtun way of life, their honour (namuz), solidarity (nang) and other cultural etiquettes which are older than Islam, and is still prevalent amongst the Pashtun tribes.
> India needs to start thinking how over 50 million Pushtuns living on both sides of the Durand Line—35 million on the Pakistani and 15 million in Afghanistan can be reunited.
> *Once the Afghan infightings end, India should establish deeper and overt contact with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa based Pashtun Tahafuz Movement (PTM) and also reignite the lingering Durand Line dispute between Afghanistan and Pakistan.*
> Obviously, there is ethnic and sectarian dimension—the Hazaras, Shi’ites, Tajiks, Uzbek, Turkmen and others have been at odds with each other throughout Afghanistan’s turbulent history, but India enjoyed strong credibility with all these societies.
> Only Pashtunistan question can unlock all the regional contradictions that should ultimately snowball into Pakistan’s disintegration of Pakistan, thereby reintegrating NWFP into Afghanistan, liberating Baluchistan and reverting Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan into India. This is a much-awaited policy focus that PM Narendra Modi can bring about".
> 
> Full Article :https://www.wionews.com/opinions-bl...an-holds-key-to-indias-afghan-strategy-295850
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Horus @BHarwana @Path-Finder @Hachiman



Building awareness and countering the Indian design is very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Abu Zarrar said:


> There are unconfirmed reports of Arif Wazir Death
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256242520645758977



I am just wondering if his "white skin" would help him in the world hereafter if he dies as he and other PTM racists used to brag about

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255379878737739777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blueazure

*gents*

*please report to me all twitter handles of PTM who are hurling threats against state institutions *

*mention in this thread and tag me*


----------



## Dalit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256258081471766528
Look at this Afghan bitch.


----------



## Mrc

@blueazure

https://www.facebook.com/taraf.wed.7

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008720614390

https://www.facebook.com/ilyaskhan.mehsud.14

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2012030695711260/?ref=share

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100031240260097

https://www.facebook.com/latifpukhtonzoy.latifpukhtonzoy

https://www.facebook.com/iqbal.wazir.5648137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

groomed and then killed...he has done more damage in his death than in his life...
this is a storm brewing and establishment, majority of people are sleeping and playing it down..
reminds me of how bengal threat was played downa nd ignored till it was no longer in control..
we already have big issues in baluchistan..last thing we want is a new front.but seeing how its being played by folk belonging to settled areas of KPK, and other provinces like punjab..i would say RAW over achieved..they themselves cant believe the results


----------



## Abu Zarrar

check email
@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## blueazure

Mrc said:


> @blueazure
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/taraf.wed.7
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008720614390
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ilyaskhan.mehsud.14
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2012030695711260/?ref=share
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100031240260097
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/latifpukhtonzoy.latifpukhtonzoy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/iqbal.wazir.5648137




noted


----------



## maverick1977

just hang them once and for all .. cut them in pieces, all the twitter accounts will be silent..

why is pakistani government silent at these traitors ? this shows their weakness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

maverick1977 said:


> just hang them once and for all .. cut them in pieces, all the twitter accounts will be silent..
> 
> why is pakistani government silent at these traitors ? this shows their weakness



i fail to understand, why is th government not eridicating these acums , its becasue they enjoy support in notth waziristan


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257038552539553792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256985372917202957


Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257038552539553792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256985372917202957




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257097428236480515


----------



## Mrc

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257038552539553792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256985372917202957
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257097428236480515




Delay in dealing with ptm will result in more blood shed

They shud b dealt with now

Person in video looks like heroine addict

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Screen Shots of verified accounts who ran #PakArmyKilledArifWazir Trend*












*Trend #StateKilledArifWazir*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

this is funny, not funny at the same time! make a thread on it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257348861531734021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257637329025425408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

he needs to be taught some lessons

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258060402451255298

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

#PakArmyKilledArifWazir Analysis
· *First Used By *
User Name: @Wazir4Peace
Date 02.05.2020
Time: 21:26:47
· *Accounts who started campaign: (03.05.2020)*
1. @DrHaroonsafi
2. @Kakar_Wakel
3. @I_Jabarkhail
4. @Rahim_Anksar
5. @PtmAman


· *Highest impact *
@BushraGohar 498,774
@a_siab 209,626
@kAfghaan 50,650
@Zohrakhan1222 46,041
@DoctorAfghan 30,318

*Total Number Of Tweets: 7849 

----------------------------------------






*

One of our eastern neighbor who took part in this campaign








@Foxtrot Alpha I emailed Excel sheet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zarrar said:


> #PakArmyKilledArifWazir Analysis
> · *First Used By *
> User Name: @Wazir4Peace
> Date 02.05.2020
> Time: 21:26:47
> · *Accounts who started campaign: (03.05.2020)*
> 1. @DrHaroonsafi
> 2. @Kakar_Wakel
> 3. @I_Jabarkhail
> 4. @Rahim_Anksar
> 5. @PtmAman
> 
> 
> · *Highest impact *
> @BushraGohar 498,774
> @a_siab 209,626
> @kAfghaan 50,650
> @Zohrakhan1222 46,041
> @DoctorAfghan 30,318
> 
> *Total Number Of Tweets: 7849
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> View attachment 630265
> View attachment 630266
> *
> 
> One of our eastern neighbor who took part in this campaign
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 630267
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha I emailed Excel sheet


Perfect, we will see if there is more we can get out of the mined data....
Further Data Visualization would also help in identifying the network & nodes....

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258761141628665857


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259150792667398145

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blueazure

Abu Zarrar said:


> #PakArmyKilledArifWazir Analysis
> · *First Used By *
> User Name: @Wazir4Peace
> Date 02.05.2020
> Time: 21:26:47
> · *Accounts who started campaign: (03.05.2020)*
> 1. @DrHaroonsafi
> 2. @Kakar_Wakel
> 3. @I_Jabarkhail
> 4. @Rahim_Anksar
> 5. @PtmAman
> 
> 
> · *Highest impact *
> @BushraGohar 498,774
> @a_siab 209,626
> @kAfghaan 50,650
> @Zohrakhan1222 46,041
> @DoctorAfghan 30,318
> 
> *Total Number Of Tweets: 7849
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> View attachment 630265
> View attachment 630266
> *
> 
> One of our eastern neighbor who took part in this campaign
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 630267
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha I emailed Excel sheet




can you please share with me as well

send me all that mined data as well


----------



## Amaa'n

sorry buddy, data is for Internal use only...even all TItle holders don't get access to entire data


blueazure said:


> can you please share with me as well
> 
> send me all that mined data as well



*This Post is being shared in my Personal capacity as a member of forum. PDF has nothing to do with this, it is entirely my personal opinion & perspective*
**

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260170631741661184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *This Post is being shared in my Personal capacity as a member of forum. PDF has nothing to do with this, it is entirely my personal opinion & perspective*
> **
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260170631741661184


waiting for manzoor test result


----------



## SD 10

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> sorry buddy, data is for Internal use only...even all TItle holders don't get access to entire data
> 
> *This Post is being shared in my Personal capacity as a member of forum. PDF has nothing to do with this, it is entirely my personal opinion & perspective*
> **
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260170631741661184


he should get treated in his beloved afghanistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaa'n

@Abu Zarrar : Post deleted for certain reasons...we will discuss it offline ....I have copy of the images you shared for my record keeping


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Abu Zarrar : Post deleted for certain reasons...we will discuss it offline ....I have copy of the images you shared for my record keeping


Noted


----------



## blueazure

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> sorry buddy, data is for Internal use only...




relax buddy

i wont sell you out


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260660908994396160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261007505196412928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260944961983467527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n




----------



## Amaa'n

Foxtrot Alpha said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262138976355352578
although i doubt it was because of them but damn!!!!
P.S the place i was sitting, all these apps were working fine so lies on these jokers


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264284606943166465


----------



## Safriz

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264284606943166465


I was blocked by Zaid Hamid and can't read his tweets. Can someone post the screenshots he is posting?


----------



## Path-Finder

Safriz said:


> I was blocked by Zaid Hamid and can't read his tweets. Can someone post the screenshots he is posting?


آج پی ٹی ایم اور پختونستانی مسلسل مجھے فون کر کے دھمکیاں دے رہے ہیں۔ انکی زبان اور پیغام پڑہ لیں۔۔ یہ بد نصیب سرحدی گاندھی کے پجاری،‌ مشرکوں کے ساتھی اور پاکستان کے دشمن اب کھل کر پاکستان کے خلاف آ رہے ہیں۔ میں انکے نمبر ایف ای اے اور سعودی/اماراتی پولیس کو دے رہا ہوں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

You will find Afghanistan's sitting MPA / MNA on this screen grab:
just google few names & have a look at their Twitter accounts


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> You will find Afghanistan's sitting MPA / MNA on this screen grab:
> just google few names & have a look at their Twitter accounts
> View attachment 635557
> View attachment 635558
> View attachment 635559
> View attachment 635560


Who is Xeniar Gul, Parwana Zaiyi?


----------



## Mrc

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> You will find Afghanistan's sitting MPA / MNA on this screen grab:
> just google few names & have a look at their Twitter accounts
> View attachment 635557
> View attachment 635558
> View attachment 635559
> View attachment 635560




why cant they all be just neutralized?? u have the whole filth photos right there


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268295658231955458


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Pervez Hoodbhoy and Ammar allegedly gave extra marks to PTM supporters 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275035881850712068

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274966807728795648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274968498289152001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274971112066211841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275056192134381568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275067536917229574

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290322458701070336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290322462601871362


----------



## Safriz

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290322458701070336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290322462601871362



And that's why i give them a taste of their own medicine


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Safriz said:


> And that's why i give them a taste of their own medicine


I get what you're trying to do, but you have to be extremely careful to include qualifiers that make clear your comments are not referring to ALL Pashtun.

We cannot become another version of the PTM and essentially end up aiding them in their racism - remember, they WANT this kind of racism and prejudice to spread.

The PTM WANTS Punjabis to start abusing Pashtun and making derogatory comments about them because that gives the PTM more fuel to promote their agenda of hatred and divisiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295320643542581248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305178797227081728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305175224111886336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305124871395930117

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331519912054038528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332611046641688578


----------



## Salza

Ptm MNA Ali Wazir arrested in Peshawar on hate speech
Hate speech was done in Karachi. 
Looks like Sheikh Rasheed is in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Salza said:


> Ptm MNA Ali Wazir arrested in Peshawar on hate speech
> Hate speech was done in Karachi.
> Looks like Sheikh Rasheed is in action


 Excellent news


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340558010545033216


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340703267832147975


----------



## Areesh

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340703267832147975



Another new lie

This Gawakh is another PTM propogandist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341679138495635457
0:19 peaceful protesters ?


----------



## Mrc

Aryeih Leib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341679138495635457
> 0:19 peaceful protesters ?




0.19 protester fired at police first


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Mrc said:


> 0.19 protester fired at police first


Thats what i am saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Mrc said:


> 0.19 protester fired at police first


To internationalize their agenda they are always in need of such False flag ops 
we are going to see a social media trend for this incident today and sit-in KP/Balochistan . A classic propaganda movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Abu Zarrar said:


> To internationalize their agenda they are always in need of such False flag ops
> we are going to see a social media trend for this incident today and sit-in KP/Balochistan . A classic propaganda movement



Randi rona everyday since they actually don't have a genuine cause and all they have are lies and propaganda

So the cause changes everyday and hence the respective propaganda

On the monday it would be about IEDs
On tuesday Missing persons
On wednesday some internet issue in Waziristan
On thursday Taliban
On friday Ali wazir
On saturday it is some incident like this one
On Sunday masturbating thinking about pashtunistan


Aryeih Leib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341679138495635457
> 0:19 peaceful protesters ?



PTM was never peaceful

In English they say they are fighting for civil rights and are a peaceful movement
In Urdu they say they say they are fighting for civil rights and civilian supremacy
In Pashto they say hang soldiers, kill soldiers, break Pakistan etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345803646626377728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345806756677644289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358476799102119939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358476799102119939


was a total flop show, the afghans that used to show up in ptm jalsas are afraid of going now fearing that they'll be identified & deported.


----------



## Path-Finder

GumNaam said:


> was a total flop show, the afghans that used to show up in ptm jalsas are afraid of going now fearing that they'll be identified & deported.


serves the namak harami bc right. they flee to Pakistan for any number of reasons and people in Pakistan NEVER objected to them But they have the nerve, audacity and the cheek to work against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

The afghanis have made us hate them and they will regret it


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359755544408506372


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364377357482655744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Looks like new party has been named "PasthunNationalMovement"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingslayerr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364281708615405570In randi k bacho ko kon deal karayga? Ab kia har roz naye naye operations launch kartay rahain? Rad-ul-fasad was launched to destroy the terror cells and support. In my opinion the operation has utterly failed.


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Looks like new party has been named "PasthunNationalMovement"
> View attachment 719554




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364585484844998662


Kingslayerr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364281708615405570In randi k bacho ko kon deal karayga? Ab kia har roz naye naye operations launch kartay rahain? Rad-ul-fasad was launched to destroy the terror cells and support. In my opinion the operation has utterly failed.


That operation was against TTP who are in cities. That was successful. The issue is TTP in Afghanistan under RAW protection.


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364585484844998662


saw that


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372205703407013888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388158292858490882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388158353403256836

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

Mohsin Dawar getting tuitions from abroad:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390354691725348866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390355410402619402




​
@HRK @Foxtrot Alpha @PanzerKiel @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Just a terrorist with blood of innocent Pakistanis on his hands supporting our own human right's champion Manzoor P@rkshteen.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400776002867957764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358476799102119939



Riyasat Afghanistan pichlay 40 saal say ghair mulk k kabzay mai hay

Wo sirf tumharay mulk ko nahi tumhari maan bahan ko bhi maili aankh say daikh rehay hain


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420272673192558594


----------



## Dalit

PTM and ANP need to be banned in Pakistan. The state needs to ban these terrorist outfits. Just like BLA these groups promote terrorism in Pakistan. Both receive funding and training from foreign actors.

If the state shows any leniency and lethargic attitude against ANP and PTM it will pay a very heavy price. International criticism and propaganda needs to be shunned and fought through various platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

Pls prosecute them, there is a lot of evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Update on PTM*

Sources close to General Mohsin Dawar are reporting that he has decided to lead 69TH PTM Corps of Afghan Army to Afghanistan to liberate Kabul from IEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*اب تیرا کیا بنےگا کالیا...!!!




*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HRK

ghazi52 said:


> *اب تیرا کیا بنےگا کالیا...!!!
> 
> View attachment 770141
> *


'2 down' one last filt of the earth is left .....


----------

